# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #31



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> BLT...bluebirds, lettuce, and tomatoes?


I just got it. Nooooo.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking Yarnie - it was ok. We had some rain and wind for a couple of days but was cool and sunny today. I have tomorrow off so hoping for warm and sunny.


I hope you do too. It is nice to have a sunny day to enjoy. It is warming up here, flowers are starting to bloom ferns are up and so graceful . lilic have bloom and almond bush is so preetty. Apple blossom so many we will have a good crop this year.

I planted blue potatoes this year. Do you know there are now bright yellow carrots.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Bon brings us sand back from the beach. I have a box full of it on my porch . When I am missing the beach I put my feet in and my gs and I play with the shells. My dd wants me to go with them to Florida in July.But I am not.


We couldn't leave a sandbox out -- remember we have cats!

Maybe you'll change your mind, the beach with your grands would be fun!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> The 50's for me too


That's what i SHOULD have gotten - instead of the '80's.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I was hoping for George Clooney!


Woo woo!


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Me too.
> I would have prefered to be an 80`s girl...brilliant decade.


That's because you're so young! I had kids when the 80's rolled around. Didn't listen music then except for Sesame Street and It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood. No- I'm wrong. One teenager in the eighties. His music was Kiss. Middle child - daughter liked Donny and Marie. LIttle one liked We are the World. Mommy had no music - except when singing "This is the way we wash out clothes, wash out clothes...."


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Me too.
> I would have prefered to be an 80`s girl...brilliant decade.


I got 80s, wanted 50s. I'll trade you, Wendy!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Bon brings us sand back from the beach. I have a box full of it on my porch . When I am missing the beach I put my feet in and my gs and I play with the shells. My dd wants me to go with them to Florida in July.But I am not.


I'll bring you some - a sand castle if I can!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> There was a girl in my elementary school named Pat Baer. Her "boyfriend's" last name was Bottom. My father laughed and said if they ever got married her name would be Pat Baer Bottom!
> 
> Honest-to-goodness truth. (I hope she's not here on Denim!)


That would be a good reason to drop one name or the other :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Yuck! My daughter's house had a smell. Then suddenly flies were hanging around the bathroom in large numbers. They had someone come in and take the wall apart. There was a critter - can't remember what kind but certainly as big as a raccoon - IN A PLASTIC BAG IN THE WALL! Creepy as all get-out. We wondered why someone would put it in a plastic bag and stick it in the wall! (The people she bought from had a strange past, but that's over the top.) The man said it probably had taken the bag in there for nesting.
> 
> The family decided we'd all write a story about "The Dead Thing" and how it got there. That part was fun. They were glad to be rid of it!


That is terrible! How did they get the dead smell out of the walls?
I may have told this story before. It was after Thanksgiving and I thrown the fall center piece in hall beside my dining room. Later I kept smelling something stinky. I thought maybe a dead rat. I sniffed it out. It was my pumpkins and qourds I had in my wooden bowl. There was 3" of fluid rotten in it. I almost lost it. Very week stomach. I will only use faux from now on. I put bleach in it and left the bowl outside for days. I didn't know veggies could smell like death. Yuk!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bring you some - a sand castle if I can!


Shells too and maybe a sand dollar. :-D


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! How did they get the dead smell out of the walls?
> I may have told this story before. It was after Thanksgiving and I thrown the fall center piece in hall beside my dining room. Later I kept smelling something stinky. I thought maybe a dead rat. I sniffed it out. It was my pumpkins and qourds I had in my wooden bowl. There was 3" of fluid rotten in it. I almost lost it. Very week stomach. I will only use faux from now on. I put bleach in it and left the bowl outside for days. I didn't know veggies could smell like death. Yuk!


I don't think the smell lingered. I'll have to get her to refresh my memory on the details.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would be so sad if I saw them eating duck eggs and ducklings. I know they have to eat too but do not want to see that.
> 
> I love the crows we have here they chase the Hawks aways. He always is on the power line poll studing the Chickens. and the birds at the feeder. Put the feeder by the trees so when he dives at them they can get into cover. I also love at night to hear the owl who hoots at night.I saw my first lighten bug can't wait to sit out side at night and watch them.


We have owls too and I like to listen to them but they catch the kittens and bunnies too. Nature can be pretty cruel. But we had doves move in last year and this year there are even more of them. I love watching them and they have a soft coooo sound.


----------



## theyarnlady

I have be on u tube listening to very young girls 4 6 ect how have voice that are unbelievable. Just beautiful, it is amazing hear the voice like that coming from a little one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We couldn't leave a sandbox out -- remember we have cats!
> 
> Maybe you'll change your mind, the beach with your grands would be fun!


I keep a lid on the box. 
No I would feel funny going without dh. I want them to still like me. Hate to do it to my sil. He loves me now but has never spent a week with me. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We have owls too and I like to listen to them but they catch the kittens and bunnies too. Nature can be pretty cruel. But we had doves move in last year and this year there are even more of them. I love watching them and they have a soft coooo sound.


Oh I only had one this year and like you love to hear them coo. They arae now down here premitted to hunt them. This I do not understand as they are harmless and so sweet. I had a ring neck dove who was the sweetest thing.


----------



## theyarnlady

My eyes are starting to cross so will bid everyone a good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Why not it would be nice to get away. I hated it when went to Fla. in the summer way to hot. Had heat stroke.


You really had a heat stroke? It is cooler in Florida than here. I would be used to the heat.The wind cools things off. But the sand can get too hot to walk on the beach. Never been in the winter like Janie. It would be fun but sad with all the people gone for the winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking Yarnie - it was ok. We had some rain and wind for a couple of days but was cool and sunny today. I have tomorrow off so hoping for warm and sunny.


What are you going to do on your day off?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why can't you use a penny?


We legislated them away - it costs more than a penny to make a penny :shock: For cash transactions we round up or down, but electronic or cheques still use the real amount.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Yuck! My daughter's house had a smell. Then suddenly flies were hanging around the bathroom in large numbers. They had someone come in and take the wall apart. There was a critter - can't remember what kind but certainly as big as a raccoon - IN A PLASTIC BAG IN THE WALL! Creepy as all get-out. We wondered why someone would put it in a plastic bag and stick it in the wall! (The people she bought from had a strange past, but that's over the top.) The man said it probably had taken the bag in there for nesting.
> 
> The family decided we'd all write a story about "The Dead Thing" and how it got there. That part was fun. They were glad to be rid of it!


I bet that made for some interesting stories, I hope you compiled them. You can share them at the next family reunion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We legislated them away - it costs more than a penny to make a penny :shock: For cash transactions we round up or down, but electronic or cheques still use the real amount.


Were you able to keep some for memories? I collect all the pennies we get. I use old gum machines to put my pennies in. They are so light now they don't look like real money. I can see how it would be better to round prices down. It is a pain to count when you have a business.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Have fun on your trip Bon. Write down all the stories so you won't forget to share them with us.&#9829;


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Wombat, you must be near time for morning there. So Good morning.


Hi Yarnie,

Turned computer on at 1.30 pm. Good evening to you! 

Had a late one last night. Got home from Tania's at about 8.00 pm and sat to do some knitting. Really got into it and was enjoying myself so continued until about 2.30 am!!!

How are you Yarnie? I hope you are comfortable and serene!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I hope you do too. It is nice to have a sunny day to enjoy. It is warming up here, flowers are starting to bloom ferns are up and so graceful . lilic have bloom and almond bush is so preetty. Apple blossom so many we will have a good crop this year.
> 
> I planted blue potatoes this year. Do you know there are now bright yellow carrots.


I haven't seen yellow carrots but have had yellow tomatoes. We also have a yellow plum tree that now has lots of little green plums on it. They are usually ripen by late June, early July. But they're very moist and don't last long so we give most of them away.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> That's what i SHOULD have gotten - instead of the '80's.


You're just too young at heart Bonnie :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Get this for a coincidence Wombie
> 
> Hubbys childhood friend is Bill and his Mother is Helen McGraw. Hubby has a cousin called Bill whose Mother was also called Helen, and their surname is McGraw and they aren`t related.
> So growing up hubbys Mother would say "We`ll have to invite Helen to the church supper" And hubby would ask. "Which Helen?" And his Mother would reply.... "Bill`s Helen"
> "Well then which Bill?.... Bill McGraw. Cousin Bill not your friend Bill"
> 
> So now hubbys childhood friend Bill is now our next door neighbour..... his cousin Bill moved away and both of Bills Mothers have died.


That is incredible! What a coincidence.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I have be on u tube listening to very young girls 4 6 ect how have voice that are unbelievable. Just beautiful, it is amazing hear the voice like that coming from a little one.


That's a sweet way to end the evening and relax before bedtime.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Good night WCK and good morning Wombie.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you going to do on your day off?


I'm hoping spend some time outside and to finish the child's sweater coat I started a few weeks ago. Have you got a plant swap this weekend?


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I bet that made for some interesting stories, I hope you compiled them. You can share them at the next family reunion.


Surely they're around here somewhere.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun on your trip Bon. Write down all the stories so you won't forget to share them with us.♥


Thanks! Leaving Sunday. It only takes 5-6 hours to get there.


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> Sidney Poitier. Did you know the answer even before you took the quiz :XD:


Sidney Poitier for me too! Yum!


----------



## bonbf3

Here are some pix of some of my birthday flowers.


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> There was a girl in my elementary school named Pat Baer. Her "boyfriend's" last name was Bottom. My father laughed and said if they ever got married her name would be Pat Baer Bottom!
> 
> Honest-to-goodness truth. (I hope she's not here on Denim!)


 :hunf: Well, it happens that I'm Pat Baer!

(Just kidding!)


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> When I was teaching, the music teacher's name was Mrs. Painter.
> 
> When I was in elementary school, the nurse's name was Mrs. Payne. Not kidding!


I worked with a Dr. Blood and a Dr. Pill! The irony was never lost on them either!


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> :hunf: Well, it happens that I'm Pat Baer!
> 
> (Just kidding!)


What?! :shock:

Naughty you!


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> Yuck! My daughter's house had a smell. Then suddenly flies were hanging around the bathroom in large numbers. They had someone come in and take the wall apart. There was a critter - can't remember what kind but certainly as big as a raccoon - IN A PLASTIC BAG IN THE WALL! Creepy as all get-out. We wondered why someone would put it in a plastic bag and stick it in the wall! (The people she bought from had a strange past, but that's over the top.) The man said it probably had taken the bag in there for nesting.
> 
> The family decided we'd all write a story about "The Dead Thing" and how it got there. That part was fun. They were glad to be rid of it!


"The Dead Thing" :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were you able to keep some for memories? I collect all the pennies we get. I use old gum machines to put my pennies in. They are so light now they don't look like real money. I can see how it would be better to round prices down. It is a pain to count when you have a business.


I have a few pennies saved; also a paper dollar and some silver dollars and fifty cent pieces. We switched to coins for $1 and $2 quite a few years ago.


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> I hope you do too. It is nice to have a sunny day to enjoy. It is warming up here, flowers are starting to bloom ferns are up and so graceful . lilic have bloom and almond bush is so preetty. Apple blossom so many we will have a good crop this year.
> 
> I planted blue potatoes this year. Do you know there are now bright yellow carrots.


The yellow carrots are in the class of Heirloom Carrots I believe. Purple and red carrots fall under same class.


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> That's what i SHOULD have gotten - instead of the '80's.


Who is the cutie in you avatar bon?


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> We have owls too and I like to listen to them but they catch the kittens and bunnies too. Nature can be pretty cruel. But we had doves move in last year and this year there are even more of them. I love watching them and they have a soft coooo sound.


How lovely! I love doves, they're so beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> 
> Turned computer on at 1.30 pm. Good evening to you!
> 
> Had a late one last night. Got home from Tania's at about 8.00 pm and sat to do some knitting. Really got into it and was enjoying myself so continued until about 2.30 am!!!
> 
> How are you Yarnie? I hope you are comfortable and serene!


Must be a great project! What are you working on?


----------



## Wombatnomore

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night WCK and good morning Wombie.


Hi CB. Hope you're well and had a good day.


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! Leaving Sunday. It only takes 5-6 hours to get there.


Say what? :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> Here are some pix of some of my birthday flowers.


Happy, happy Birthday bon!


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Who is the cutie in you avatar bon?


My granddaughter Mary. She's 3 - such a sweet funny little girl!

I just took her off, though. I just didn't feel right leaving her there while I'm away. Crazy, I know.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Here are some pix of some of my birthday flowers.


Beautiful arrangement Bonnie. And you have a delicious looking new avatar.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Happy, happy Birthday bon!


Thanks! It was in April - just got the pix in the camera. I mean in the computer.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful arrangement Bonnie. And you have a delicious looking new avatar.


I'm sorry - that was the cake. I kept experimenting with the avatar. The flowers will stay for a while. Sorry to say I didn't grow them myself.


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> Must be a great project! What are you working on?


Hi WCK,

Working on an afghan for myself. I have so much left over yarn from orange mohair jumper, this will be project no. 3 out of it.

Doing it in a stitch sampler. Good way to learn new stitches.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Happy, happy Birthday bon!


Thanks - it was in april. I just got the pix in the computer.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Say what? :shock:


Family vacation. Beach.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> My granddaughter Mary. She's 3 - such a sweet funny little girl!
> 
> I just took her off, though. I just didn't feel right leaving her there while I'm away. Crazy, I know.


Tell me I didn't imagine something rich and chocolate as your avatar a minute ago?


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> My granddaughter Mary. She's 3 - such a sweet funny little girl!
> 
> I just took her off, though. I just didn't feel right leaving her there while I'm away. Crazy, I know.


Look at you changing your avatar every 3 seconds! Clever girl!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Tell me I didn't imagine something rich and chocolate as your avatar a minute ago?


Yes, I just changed it for the last time. For a while, anyway. The chocolate thing was the birthday cake. It was good!


----------



## bonbf3

Well, ladies, I must go to bed. It's way past my bedtime, and tomorrow we load the car. I help by standing nearby, muttering a few encouraging words as my DH puts everything in - in perfect order. I must be strong for much patience is required as I watch, not allowed to touch lest I disturb the perfection of his arrangement!

I'll admit it - excels at packing.

Back tomorrow. Sleep well!


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> Family vacation. Beach.


How divine! Hope you have a wonderful time. Do stay in touch though, can't have you having too much of a good time so as to not have time for us! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> Working on an afghan for myself. I have so much left over yarn from orange mohair jumper, this will be project no. 3 out of it.
> 
> Doing it in a stitch sampler. Good way to learn new stitches.


 :thumbup: You're getting a lot of mileage out of that yarn! Will be so soft and cosy. I like sampler afghans too.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> How divine! Hope you have a wonderful time. Do stay in touch though, can't have you having too much of a good time so as to not have time for us! :-D


I'll miss you. No computer there for me. I'll be on tomorrow for a while, but maybe not when you're up, Womby. So - have a great week! Keep the others in line, if you can. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Well, ladies, I must go to bed. It's way past my bedtime, and tomorrow we load the car. I help by standing nearby, muttering a few encouraging words as my DH puts everything in - in perfect order. I must be strong for much patience is required as I watch, not allowed to touch lest I disturb the perfection of his arrangement!
> 
> I'll admit it - excels at packing.
> 
> Back tomorrow. Sleep well!


Night Bonnie. Make sure the cookies are safely packed.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I'll miss you. No computer there for me. I'll be on tomorrow for a while, but maybe not when you're up, Womby. So - have a great week! Keep the others in line, if you can. :shock:


An impossible task :XD:


----------



## Gerslay

Eyes are closin...Gnight all.
Afternoon to ya Womby
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Night Bonnie. Make sure the cookies are safely packed.


They are. I've only been into them twice! Brownies and coffee cake are in the freezer until we leave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm hoping spend some time outside and to finish the child's sweater coat I started a few weeks ago. Have you got a plant swap this weekend?


No my swap is next weekend.
I hope you get to spend some time outside before it gets to hot. Show us the coat. I want to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! Leaving Sunday. It only takes 5-6 hours to get there.


Ok I thought it was tomorrow. Have fun and a safe trip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> :hunf: Well, it happens that I'm Pat Baer!
> 
> (Just kidding!)


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee

bonbf3 said:


> I got 80s, wanted 50s. I'll trade you, Wendy!


Excellent...thanks bon


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Sidney Poitier for me too! Yum!


I got Sideny Poitier too. That`s why we`re friends - because we think the same....even in quizzes.


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Bon brings us sand back from the beach. I have a box full of it on my porch . When I am missing the beach I put my feet in and my gs and I play with the shells. My dd wants me to go with them to Florida in July.But I am not.


That's very cool! Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> I'll miss you. No computer there for me. I'll be on tomorrow for a while, but maybe not when you're up, Womby. So - have a great week! Keep the others in line, if you can. :shock:


I most certainly will keep the peeps in line for you bon!

And I most certainly will miss you too! Have a wonderful, relaxing time!


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> I got Sideny Poitier too. That`s why we`re friends - because we think the same....even in quizzes.


What a lovely thing to say and you are absolutely right Wendy.

You know, I have not smiled or laughed more in such a long time than since I joined this thread. I want to thank all of you for your warmth and genuine regard. I really mean that. :-D


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> Here are some pix of some of my birthday flowers.


Beautiful flowers Bon...and a belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> :hunf: Well, it happens that I'm Pat Baer!
> 
> (Just kidding!)


 :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> What a lovely thing to say and you are absolutely right Wendy.
> 
> You know, I have not smiled or laughed more in such a long time than since I joined this thread. I want to thank all of you for your warmth and genuine regard. I really mean that. :-D


We love having you here.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Beautiful flowers Bon...and a belated Happy Birthday!


Thanks, Gerri!


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> We love having you here.


Thank you bon.


----------



## bonbf3

Ah - there's no stopping me now. This is the first post of my very humble knitting. I told my daughter's friend that I loved making washcloths. She said, "Well, if you love making them, I'll take some!" She wanted orange/pink and brown/teal. I couldn't find a rich brown in cotton (any ideas?), so I had to stop with the pink and orange. When I was getting them ready and looking for a pink ribbon that I knew I had, I came across a piece of ribbon from a wedding. Exactly the colors of the washcloth - pink on one side, orange on the other! It's fun when that happens. 

Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together!

For Katie.


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together!


Gorgeous colors...love the ribbon!

BON voyage BON!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Gorgeous colors...love the ribbon!
> 
> BON voyage BON!


Thanks. See you later!


----------



## Wombatnomore

bonbf3 said:


> Ah - there's no stopping me now. This is the first post of my very humble knitting. I told my daughter's friend that I loved making washcloths. She said, "Well, if you love making them, I'll take some!" She wanted orange/pink and brown/teal. I couldn't find a rich brown in cotton (any ideas?), so I had to stop with the pink and orange. When I was getting them ready and looking for a pink ribbon that I knew I had, I came across a piece of ribbon from a wedding. Exactly the colors of the washcloth - pink on one side, orange on the other! It's fun when that happens.
> 
> Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together!
> 
> For Katie.


Humble knitting indeed! Your knitting is beautiful and so is the lovely gift package you made of the cloths.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> yes but you'll have to skin it too.


Yikes! I'll make my husband do it!


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Humble knitting indeed! Your knitting is beautiful and so is the lovely gift package you made of the cloths.


Thanks - I'm not very advanced, but I'll get there. Practice makes perfect - soon I'll be able to do a perfect stockinette stitch!!! :lol: :lol:

I do get plenty of practice. All six or seven blankets I've done have been mostly stockinette. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3

Okay - now I have the power. We know how to put pictures in the computer and how to post them. A monster has been created!

These are my hydrangeas that have been reduced by frost and freeze to about 2' high to 2' wide.

The picture is how they used to look.

 

Not the best pic - this was the height of summer, and they were a little droopy.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sleep well to night Wombat, or are you pulling an all nighter with your knittting?
Neat using squares to learn to knitting patterns. 

I can't get my eyes open those late nights my mind say no when my body wants sleep go. That doesn't make any sense. But then I lost my senses a long time ago. Or was that yesterday. Oh such even memory is on the wane. Or is it gone already.


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks - I'm not very advanced, but I'll get there. Practice makes perfect - soon I'll be able to do a perfect stockinette stitch!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I do get plenty of practice. All six or seven blankets I've done have been mostly stockinette. :shock:


Off you go safe trip have fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yikes! I'll make my husband do it!


And you do know they are like sunk's horrible smell. Had a friend whose father had a mink ranch. you know when they are around with that smell.

Now there you could have had a fabulous coat. Wonder how they get the smell out of the fur? I know some have skunk coats. yuck. We had a pet skunk name Bucky, he had his scent gland removed. had to give him to zoo as he carried a diease that could kill humans. It was fun to walk him on a leash. People would look and those on sidwalks would turn sidewasy to pass us.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Sleep well to night Wombat, or are you pulling an all nighter with your knittting?
> Neat using squares to learn to knitting patterns.
> 
> I can't get my eyes open those late nights my mind say no when my body wants sleep go. That doesn't make any sense. But then I lost my senses a long time ago. Or was that yesterday. Oh such even memory is on the wane. Or is it gone already.


That was yesterday Yarnie! Don't you remember you were looking for your glasses so you could find your memory? No? Hmm...let me go back a few pages and see if I can find it for you!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Off you go safe trip have fun.


Thanks, Yarnie. Have a good week. Prayers still for you and Dad and all my KP friends.

Now to finish packing and watch DH load the car. I shall cheer him on.

You can do it!
Keep going!
There's a square inch over there!
Yay!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> That was yesterday Yarnie! Don't you remember you were looking for your glasses so you could find your memory? No? Hmm...let me go back a few pages and see if I can find it for you!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I didn't know i was that bad, gee I thought it was last night Of all the things I miss ,I miss my memory the most.

Did you find it, if not then will have to start a topic have you seen my mind?


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Sleep well to night Wombat, or are you pulling an all nighter with your knittting?
> Neat using squares to learn to knitting patterns.
> 
> I can't get my eyes open those late nights my mind say no when my body wants sleep go. That doesn't make any sense. But then I lost my senses a long time ago. Or was that yesterday. Oh such even memory is on the wane. Or is it gone already.


 :XD: You are seriously funny Yarnie! Still laughing here...............................................................................................................................phew! Have now stopped!

I will probably stay up longer than I should enjoying reading you all, keeping you all in line as I promised bon I would while she's away!

I have something to say and would like input from you all. In fact, I'm thinking of creating a new topic about this very thing called 'Human nature - How scary can it get?'

I clicked onto my 'watched topics' a few hours ago and noticed additions to a thread I started called 'Male circumcision - do you agree?' dated 28 May, 10 days after the last post.

Reading through I saw some familiar names from the WoW thread. One of them was helpful and I thanked her. The others, however, have been provocative, trying to get me to engage in mud-slinging no doubt and probably with the view to have me banned.

I thought all of that was in the past. But isn't human nature bizarre? What is it that drives certain individuals to be so cruel?

I'd appreciate your thoughts D&Per's.


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I have the power. We know how to put pictures in the computer and how to post them. A monster has been created!
> 
> These are my hydrangeas that have been reduced by frost and freeze to about 2' high to 2' wide.
> 
> Not the best pic - this was the height of summer, and they were a little droopy.


I love them have green ones endless summer one which have turned puple pink has something to do with soil and i have a pink one.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> I love them have green ones endless summer one which have turned puple pink has something to do with soil and i have a pink one.


Yes, it's the acid in the soil. Our soil is very acidic in GA - blue flowers. I don't know how you get pink, but in the back of my picture you'll see two pink blooms. They are from a runner from the blue, but they're located nearer to a little creek in back. I think the water dilutes the acid in the soil, making them pink.

I love any kind of blue flowers, so we add aluminate sulfate, just sprinkling it at the base of the plant.


----------



## karverr

bonbf3 said:


> Don't worry, Solo - we have an unlimited supply of ice cream. Thanks for the bail-outs - good thing you have friends in high places! :thumbup:


gosh, I've been off for a couple days and ya'll be eating ice cream without me, shame ,shame ,shame., and I carve real pretty spoons that would work fine for ice cream.


----------



## Gerslay

deleted...link failed...see below


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Some people can take edgy sarcasm to the point of being cruel. Then they get high off of it...they feed off of it...and without a steady stream of it they can actually get depressed.
> 
> Here's a great (short) article: Nasty People Feed Off Your Sorrow and Struggle; It Is Their Energy Bar.
> 
> http://sandcastles.hubpages.com/hub/Nasty-People-Feed-Off-Your-Sorrow-and-Struggle-It-Is-...
> 
> "...never let the nasty person get inside your head and your heart because if you stare too long into the eyes of evil, you'll get lost."


Thanks Gerslay.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Some people can take edgy sarcasm to the point of being cruel. Then they get high off of it...they feed off of it...and without a steady stream of it they can actually get depressed.
> 
> Here's a great (short) article: Nasty People Feed Off Your Sorrow and Struggle; It Is Their Energy Bar.
> 
> http://sandcastles.hubpages.com/hub/Nasty-People-Feed-Off-Your-Sorrow-and-Struggle-It-Is-...
> 
> "...never let the nasty person get inside your head and your heart because if you stare too long into the eyes of evil, you'll get lost."


You are so so right there Gerslay. When they don't get the attention they try to play another game.They need to draw someone into their game.
Thanks for the site. Tried it and site is not found.


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy
> Your ideal man is down to earth, classy, and extremely intelligent. A smart man turns you on, and it helps that he is easy on the eyes as well. You love a man who has courage and is not afraid to be controversial, and who loves to travel! Your man grooves to 60's music, and is loved by everyone! Your dream man is the Elegant Sidney Poitier!
> 
> 
> What a great quiz Thanks Bumpy


darn, I thought it was talking about me.


----------



## theyarnlady

karverr said:


> gosh, I've been off for a couple days and ya'll be eating ice cream without me, shame ,shame ,shame., and I carve real pretty spoons that would work fine for ice cream.


Karveer they do this every summer. They are the Ice cream bandits.

Show spoon please.


----------



## Gerslay

Gerslay said:


> Some people can take edgy sarcasm to the point of being cruel. Then they get high off of it...they feed off of it...and without a steady stream of it they can actually get depressed.
> 
> Here's a great (short) article: Nasty People Feed Off Your Sorrow and Struggle; It Is Their Energy Bar.
> 
> http://sandcastles.hubpages.com/hub/Nasty-People-Feed-Off-Your-Sorrow-and-Struggle-It-Is-Their-Energy-Bar
> 
> "...never let the nasty person get inside your head and your heart because if you stare too long into the eyes of evil, you'll get lost."


Reposting...The link is working now!


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> What a lovely thing to say and you are absolutely right Wendy.
> 
> You know, I have not smiled or laughed more in such a long time than since I joined this thread. I want to thank all of you for your warmth and genuine regard. I really mean that. :-D


I felt the same way when I landed here. Everything a person could ever want -- fun, laughter, tears, hugs, support, prayers ....


----------



## Gerslay

karverr said:


> gosh, I've been off for a couple days and ya'll be eating ice cream without me, shame ,shame ,shame., and I carve real pretty spoons that would work fine for ice cream.


Carve spoons? Is that where the 'karverr' comes from?

Me, duh!


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> I felt the same way when I landed here. Everything a person could ever want -- fun, laughter, tears, hugs, support, prayers ....


Ditto to all the above!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

THE NETHERLANDS - 1931


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Ah - there's no stopping me now. This is the first post of my very humble knitting. I told my daughter's friend that I loved making washcloths. She said, "Well, if you love making them, I'll take some!" She wanted orange/pink and brown/teal. I couldn't find a rich brown in cotton (any ideas?), so I had to stop with the pink and orange. When I was getting them ready and looking for a pink ribbon that I knew I had, I came across a piece of ribbon from a wedding. Exactly the colors of the washcloth - pink on one side, orange on the other! It's fun when that happens.
> 
> Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together! For Katie.


Now we're going to insist on lots of pics! One of the things that used to surprise me was how colours that you don't think go well together actually look good when they're done up. I like the pink and orange and your lovely bow, a very nice gift.

Sugar'n'cream (not peaches'n'cream) does have a fairly dark brown. Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Gorgeous colors...love the ribbon!
> 
> BON voyage BON!


 :lol: you're sharp this morning :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316

west coast kitty said:


> Now we're going to insist on lots of pics! One of the things that used to surprise me was how colours that you don't think go well together actually look good when they're done up. I like the pink and orange and your lovely bow, a very nice gift.
> 
> Sugar'n'cream (not peaches'n'cream) does have a fairly dark brown. Let me know if you can't find it.


KnitPicks Dishie has a nice brown.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I have the power. We know how to put pictures in the computer and how to post them. A monster has been created!
> 
> These are my hydrangeas that have been reduced by frost and freeze to about 2' high to 2' wide.
> 
> The picture is how they used to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic - this was the height of summer, and they were a little droopy.


Very pretty. They will probably recover over the summer?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sleep well to night Wombat, or are you pulling an all nighter with your knittting?
> Neat using squares to learn to knitting patterns.
> 
> I can't get my eyes open those late nights my mind say no when my body wants sleep go. That doesn't make any sense. But then I lost my senses a long time ago. Or was that yesterday. Oh such even memory is on the wane. Or is it gone already.


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: you're sharp this morning :thumbup:


As are you...!

:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: You are seriously funny Yarnie! Still laughing here...............................................................................................................................phew! Have now stopped!
> 
> I will probably stay up longer than I should enjoying reading you all, keeping you all in line as I promised bon I would while she's away!
> 
> I have something to say and would like input from you all. In fact, I'm thinking of creating a new topic about this very thing called 'Human nature - How scary can it get?'
> 
> I clicked onto my 'watched topics' a few hours ago and noticed additions to a thread I started called 'Male circumcision - do you agree?' dated 28 May, 10 days after the last post.
> 
> Reading through I saw some familiar names from the WoW thread. One of them was helpful and I thanked her. The others, however, have been provocative, trying to get me to engage in mud-slinging no doubt and probably with the view to have me banned.
> 
> I thought all of that was in the past. But isn't human nature bizarre? What is it that drives certain individuals to be so cruel?
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts D&Per's.


I missed your thread and will go and read. But you're right about how some people just need to have controversy or anger in their lives. Maybe being able to express it anonymously on the internet makes it easier for them to deal with their real lives.

It isn't just the political threads either. There have been some extremely nasty comments made about synthetics vs natural fibers, choice of needles, colour choices, spelling/grammar .... I think some people just can't help but let the ugly side of human nature lead them.


----------



## west coast kitty

karverr said:


> gosh, I've been off for a couple days and ya'll be eating ice cream without me, shame ,shame ,shame., and I carve real pretty spoons that would work fine for ice cream.


There is a never ending supply of ice cream at the pool party! Please show us your carved spoons.


----------



## WendyBee

bonbf3 said:


> Ah - there's no stopping me now. This is the first post of my very humble knitting. I told my daughter's friend that I loved making washcloths. She said, "Well, if you love making them, I'll take some!" She wanted orange/pink and brown/teal. I couldn't find a rich brown in cotton (any ideas?), so I had to stop with the pink and orange. When I was getting them ready and looking for a pink ribbon that I knew I had, I came across a piece of ribbon from a wedding. Exactly the colors of the washcloth - pink on one side, orange on the other! It's fun when that happens.
> 
> Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together!
> 
> For Katie.


Beautiful job bon..... I love them.
My suggestion would be that you go to the WalMart site for the cotton. Then choose what colour you want and have them send it to your nearest WalMart. Then print out the order form and take it to customer service where they scan it as proof you paid online.
I have done that in the past where my closest WalMart was out of the colour I needed to finish a project.
Or you can choose to have the yarn delivered to your home but it will include a S&H charge.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> I missed your thread and will go and read. But you're right about how some people just need to have controversy or anger in their lives. Maybe being able to express it anonymously on the internet makes it easier for them to deal with their real lives.
> 
> It isn't just the political threads either. There have been some extremely nasty comments made about synthetics vs natural fibers, choice of needles, colour choices, spelling/grammar .... I think some people just can't help but let the ugly side of human nature lead them.


Interesting that you should mention this. A woman I know was on a Music Forum and it also got horribly nasty. The anonymity allows people to behave in ways that they cannot get away with in real life.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Reposting...The link is working now!


Final got it and they are spot on . am not going to try to figure them out any more.

Why feed a fool, life is to short. Let them stew in their own juice.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Reposting...The link is working now!


Thanks for posting - it lays it out so simply.


----------



## theyarnlady

now you know me and the post just fits me. :roll: :roll:


----------



## WendyBee

Has anyone seen KPG lately? I`m getting quite worried as I haven`t seen her post since I sent her an email earlier this week.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> THE NETHERLANDS - 1931


Interesting; it doesn't look like the most comfortable spot but it probably gave her the best light


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I felt the same way when I landed here. Everything a person could ever want -- fun, laughter, tears, hugs, support, prayers ....


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Has anyone seen KPG lately? I`m getting quite worried as I haven`t seen her post since I sent her an email earlier this week.


me either and I do miss her too.

Hope she post soon. Tlhe other side seem to feel the need to keep mention her. Seems they are getting a bit bored, and have to use her name even when she is not on KP.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting; it doesn't look like the most comfortable spot but it probably gave her the best light


I love it who painted it do you know.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> Interesting that you should mention this. A woman I know was on a Music Forum and it also got horribly nasty. The anonymity allows people to behave in ways that they cannot get away with in real life.


that is very true , but bet they are just as unkind in real life.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> Interesting that you should mention this. A woman I know was on a Music Forum and it also got horribly nasty. The anonymity allows people to behave in ways that they cannot get away with in real life.


I guess nastiness exists everywhere - even amongst fiber and music lovers :shock: Read Gerslay's link, I think it's pinned down the basic cause of that type of behaviour.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> now you know me and the post just fits me. :roll: :roll:


it fits all of us at one time or another :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Final got it and they are spot on . am not going to try to figure them out any more.
> 
> Why feed a fool, life is to short. Let them stew in their own juice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to remember that sometimes the "why" just doesn't matter. Remember karverr's rattlesnake story.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Has anyone seen KPG lately? I`m getting quite worried as I haven`t seen her post since I sent her an email earlier this week.


I've missed her too - not even the burning barrel enticed her to post. I hope she's ok and we hear from her soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> me either and I do miss her too.
> 
> Hope she post soon. Tlhe other side seem to feel the need to keep mention her. Seems they are getting a bit bored, and have to use her name even when she is not on KP.


Some people need a target and for some they will always make a rude or nasty remark even when it's for something special like paying off a mortgage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> What a lovely thing to say and you are absolutely right Wendy.
> 
> You know, I have not smiled or laughed more in such a long time than since I joined this thread. I want to thank all of you for your warmth and genuine regard. I really mean that. :-D


You fit right in and add to the warmth . And I really mean that. You knit beautiful sweater and afghans too. :-D


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> That was yesterday Yarnie! Don't you remember you were looking for your glasses so you could find your memory? No? Hmm...let me go back a few pages and see if I can find it for you!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Gerslay - I couldn't get your article - will have to try later - but you did tell us a bit about it. Thanks for the insight -it's very enlightening. It seemed they were like that, but to have it verified is good because at least now we know.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Interesting that you should mention this. A woman I know was on a Music Forum and it also got horribly nasty. The anonymity allows people to behave in ways that they cannot get away with in real life.


If they behave that way in real life they must have a very lonely existence.


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> gosh, I've been off for a couple days and ya'll be eating ice cream without me, shame ,shame ,shame., and I carve real pretty spoons that would work fine for ice cream.


Maybe you can bring some! They don't have a big hole in the middle, do they? Because some people on here actually wanted to give holy spoons to Thumpbunny, Lady Hansolo, and Me! :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> You are so so right there Gerslay. When they don't get the attention they try to play another game.They need to draw someone into their game.
> Thanks for the site. Tried it and site is not found.


I googled this:

nasty people feed off your sorrow and struggle

and Gerslay's article was the first on the list. Very interesting! Hard to imagine, but we do see it on here.

Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> darn, I thought it was talking about me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Ah - there's no stopping me now. This is the first post of my very humble knitting. I told my daughter's friend that I loved making washcloths. She said, "Well, if you love making them, I'll take some!" She wanted orange/pink and brown/teal. I couldn't find a rich brown in cotton (any ideas?), so I had to stop with the pink and orange. When I was getting them ready and looking for a pink ribbon that I knew I had, I came across a piece of ribbon from a wedding. Exactly the colors of the washcloth - pink on one side, orange on the other! It's fun when that happens.
> 
> Wouldn't you know I'd write a book about tying three little washcloths together!
> 
> For Katie.


Your friend will be so excited to get those. The ribbons is perfect!


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer they do this every summer. They are the Ice cream bandits.
> 
> Show spoon please.


Yes, our stash of ice cream is phenomenal. And we guard it very carefully. I can assure you, Karverr, NO ONE has been eating pool party ice cream! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I felt the same way when I landed here. Everything a person could ever want -- fun, laughter, tears, hugs, support, prayers ....


Ditto!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> THE NETHERLANDS - 1931


What a lovely picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yikes! I'll make my husband do it!


Does he tan hides?


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> Sydney Poitier here!


We are so alike. Sydney Poitier for me as well as the 80's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I have the power. We know how to put pictures in the computer and how to post them. A monster has been created!
> 
> These are my hydrangeas that have been reduced by frost and freeze to about 2' high to 2' wide.
> 
> The picture is how they used to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic - this was the height of summer, and they were a little droopy.


Beautiful! Don't feel bad they will recover.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Now we're going to insist on lots of pics! One of the things that used to surprise me was how colours that you don't think go well together actually look good when they're done up. I like the pink and orange and your lovely bow, a very nice gift.
> 
> Sugar'n'cream (not peaches'n'cream) does have a fairly dark brown. Let me know if you can't find it.


I'll have to restrain myself from posting too many pictures!

When she said pink and orange, I wasn't sure. But she's an artist (paints), so I trusted her judgment.

Thanks for the tip. I'll try sugar'n'cream. They look so similar in the store that I just pick up what I like without reading the label.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> KnitPicks Dishie has a nice brown.


Thanks, Thumper. Are they only online or available in stores, too?


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raining , raining ,raining here. Started Sunday and has rained every day. Can't get the pool open until it stops. Seems like it always does this the first week school is out.


CB, it's been raining a lot here as well. We are now up 8 inches in rain accumulation. However, we are still 7 inches short of normal rainfall. At least we are out of the burn ban and can BBQ again. YIPEEE!!!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Very pretty. They will probably recover over the summer?


We hope so. We've had them for years, and they're very hardy in the south. They've just grown and grown with tons of flowers, and they're in deep shade for most of the day. I'd be surprised if they didn't come back since they've flourished so.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Beautiful job bon..... I love them.
> My suggestion would be that you go to the WalMart site for the cotton. Then choose what colour you want and have them send it to your nearest WalMart. Then print out the order form and take it to customer service where they scan it as proof you paid online.
> I have done that in the past where my closest WalMart was out of the colour I needed to finish a project.
> Or you can choose to have the yarn delivered to your home but it will include a S&H charge.


Thanks, Wendy.

That's a good idea. I have a Walmart nearby, but I'm sure there are more at the choices Walmart online.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> My mom's obgyn was Dr. Barrett
> My pediatrician was Dr. Fanny
> 
> no joke


When we were little, the town dentist was E.Z. Filler. No joke, he was even written up in some magazine. The article was about people's names and their professions. He did not live up to his name.


----------



## thumper5316

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Thumper. Are they only online or available in stores, too?


On-line only.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Final got it and they are spot on . am not going to try to figure them out any more.
> 
> Why feed a fool, life is to short. Let them stew in their own juice.


Do you remember the gingham dog and the calico cat? It was a poem. I think they fought with each other until nothing was left.

I found it! It's a poem and a song and a story. Poem came first. Love the internet!!

The poet is Eugene Field. Here is the complete text:

The Duel 
(The Gingham Dog and the Calico Cat 
by Eugene Field
The gingham dog and the calico cat 
Side by side on the table sat; 
'Twas half-past twelve, and (what do you think!) 
Nor one nor t'other had slept a wink! 
The old Dutch clock and the Chinese plate 
Appeared to know as sure as fate 
There was going to be a terrible spat. 
(I wasn't there; I simply state 
What was told to me by the Chinese plate!)

The gingham dog went " Bow-wow-wow!" 
And the calico cat replied "Me-ow!" 
The air was littered,an hour or so, 
With bits of gingham and calico, 
While the old Dutch clock in the chimney place 
Up with it hands before its face, 
For it always dreaded a family row! 
(Now mind: I'm only telling you 
What the old Dutch clock declares is true!)

The Chinese plate looked very blue, 
And wailed,"Oh dear! What shall we do!" 
But the gingham dog and the calico cat 
Wallowed this way and tumbled that, 
Employing every tooth and claw 
In the awfullest way you ever saw- 
And oh! how the gingham and calico flew! 
(Don't fancy I exaggerate! 
I got my news from the Chinese plate!)

Next morning where the two had sat 
They found no trace of dog or cat; 
And some folks think unto this day 
That burglars stole the pair away! 
But the truth about the cat and pup 
Is this: they ate each other up! 
Now what do you really think of that! 
(The old Dutch clock, it told me so, 
And that is how I came to know.)

They'd better careful over there, or someday there won't be anyone left.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Some people need a target and for some they will always make a rude or nasty remark even when it's for something special like paying off a mortgage.


Some even pretend to be your friend then tear you up just to look big in front of their nasty friends. :shock:  :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> If they behave that way in real life they must have a very lonely existence.


I have pity for their families.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some even pretend to be your friend then tear you up just to look big in front of their nasty friends. :shock:  :thumbdown:


That's really bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> We are so alike. Sydney Poitier for me as well as the 80's.


Another young at heart.


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some even pretend to be your friend then tear you up just to look big in front of their nasty friends. :shock:  :thumbdown:


I have never understood why some people can be so hateful and nasty online. 
I`ve seen hate speech on another site I visit frequently.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> me either and I do miss her too.
> 
> Hope she post soon. Tlhe other side seem to feel the need to keep mention her. Seems they are getting a bit bored, and have to use her name even when she is not on KP.


I hope she hasn't left. She's very busy - let's hope she's just involved with a project. I don't know how she does all she does! Wasn't she having more work done on house or yard?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> CB, it's been raining a lot here as well. We are now up 8 inches in rain accumulation. However, we are still 7 inches short of normal rainfall. At least we are out of the burn ban and can BBQ again. YIPEEE!!!


I know you are happy. I don't know how many inches we had had. We need the rain for sure. You have had it worse than us. Do you use gas or charcoal for grilling? We have both but I still prefer charcoal for the taste.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to remember that sometimes the "why" just doesn't matter. Remember karverr's rattlesnake story.


That's right. That was a very good story.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> You fit right in and add to the warmth . And I really mean that. You knit beautiful sweater and afghans too. :-D


I agree. Womby always has a nice word for everyone.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your friend will be so excited to get those. The ribbons is perfect!


Thanks. They're far from perfect, but once you soap it up and wring it out, it's just a washcloth! Can't take myself too seriously here, but boy are they fun to make!

(I did make some cute ones for our little girls. Maybe I can post one when I get back. They were the most fun - and they really like them. Anything "girly" excites them!)


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful! Don't feel bad they will recover.


Thanks, CB. I think they will, too.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> We have owls too and I like to listen to them but they catch the kittens and bunnies too. Nature can be pretty cruel. But we had doves move in last year and this year there are even more of them. I love watching them and they have a soft coooo sound.


We have 3 families of owls around here. It is so wonderful to wake up and see an owl just sitting on the fence checking out his surroundings. It usually flys away when I let the dogs out. What a wing span some of them have.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> When we were little, the town dentist was E.Z. Filler. No joke, he was even written up in some magazine. The article was about people's names and their professions. He did not live up to his name.


So funny!


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> On-line only.


Okay. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> You really had a heat stroke? It is cooler in Florida than here. I would be used to the heat.The wind cools things off. But the sand can get too hot to walk on the beach. Never been in the winter like Janie. It would be fun but sad with all the people gone for the winter.


CB, nowadays everyone does not leave. I found the areas almost as crowded in the summer as it was during the season. They leave in the older snowbird areas. Many businesses have moved their headquarters to FLA because of the tax breaks.

The ocean is way to warm in the summer for me. It's like a bath. Yuk. We would stick to the pool where the water was much cooler. Plus the pool didn't have sea lice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> We have 3 families of owls around here. It is so wonderful to wake up and see an owl just sitting on the fence checking out his surroundings. It usually flys away when I let the dogs out. What a wing span some of them have.


We have seen an eagle at back at the pond. We have lots of hawks that fly over .
I am missing my bobtail squirrel that had been here for years. Maybe too old or something got it. I can hear owls but haven't seen on in awhile. We were just talking about hearing a whippepoorwill the other night. We looked it up and funny thing is we have never seen one. I didn't even know what they looked like. 
Random thoughts.  :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> CB, nowadays everyone does not leave. I found the areas almost as crowded in the summer as it was during the season. They leave in the older snowbird areas. Many businesses have moved their headquarters to FLA because of the tax breaks.
> 
> The ocean is way to warm in the summer for me. It's like a bath. Yuk. We would stick to the pool where the water was much cooler. Plus the pool didn't have sea lice.


Where in Florida is your business? The last place we stayed the condo had a book were everyone that stayed had written in the book telling where they were from and how long they stayed. It was during the whole winter. I guess you are right .
We have stayed April thru August at different times.. August we were going to stay for 2 weeks but I didn't like it then it was too hot to get on the beach. We left after 10 days. I could stay on the beach the whole trip. Except the eating out. We have been during Spring break before. Big mistake!!!


----------



## soloweygirl

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> Working on an afghan for myself. I have so much left over yarn from orange mohair jumper, this will be project no. 3 out of it.
> 
> Doing it in a stitch sampler. Good way to learn new stitches.


I'm doing something similar. I decided to learn cables and am going through my knitting book and making squares of all the cable stitches that I like. When finished, I'll sew them together into an afghan. Might do the same with lace stitches. By that thine I will be out of left over yarn. Oh woe is me, I will have to go yarn shopping.


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: You are seriously funny Yarnie! Still laughing here...............................................................................................................................phew! Have now stopped!
> 
> I will probably stay up longer than I should enjoying reading you all, keeping you all in line as I promised bon I would while she's away!
> 
> I have something to say and would like input from you all. In fact, I'm thinking of creating a new topic about this very thing called 'Human nature - How scary can it get?'
> 
> I clicked onto my 'watched topics' a few hours ago and noticed additions to a thread I started called 'Male circumcision - do you agree?' dated 28 May, 10 days after the last post.
> 
> Reading through I saw some familiar names from the WoW thread. One of them was helpful and I thanked her. The others, however, have been provocative, trying to get me to engage in mud-slinging no doubt and probably with the view to have me banned.
> 
> I thought all of that was in the past. But isn't human nature bizarre? What is it that drives certain individuals to be so cruel?
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts D&Per's.


After reading your thread, I'm not surprised at who the 2 provocative posters are! Not hard for anyone who knows about the past to understand what their innuendo is all about. I'm glad you got such quick support from the fellow who came right out and said they were the ones with the problem.


----------



## thumper5316

soloweygirl said:


> I'm doing something similar. I decided to learn cables and am going through my knitting book and making squares of all the cable stitches that I like. When finished, I'll sew them together into an afghan. Might do the same with lace stitches. By that thine I will be out of left over yarn. Oh woe is me, I will have to go yarn shopping.


That sounds like a cool idea! Make sure you show us pictures of your progress.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe you can bring some! They don't have a big hole in the middle, do they? Because some people on here actually wanted to give holy spoons to Thumpbunny, Lady Hansolo, and Me! :hunf:


Honest Bonnie - I was just looking out for your health, had nothing to do with leaving more ice cream for me :XD:


----------



## thumper5316

soloweygirl said:


> CB, nowadays everyone does not leave. I found the areas almost as crowded in the summer as it was during the season. They leave in the older snowbird areas. Many businesses have moved their headquarters to FLA because of the tax breaks.
> 
> The ocean is way to warm in the summer for me. It's like a bath. Yuk. We would stick to the pool where the water was much cooler. Plus the pool didn't have sea lice.


More and more are moving out of states that have high taxes. We've had several friends who have moved since gov. goofy raised the taxes so high here. They will tax just about anything here. It's a slacker's haven here.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Do you remember the gingham dog and the calico cat? It was a poem. I think they fought with each other until nothing was left.
> 
> I found it! It's a poem and a song and a story. Poem came first. Love the internet!!
> 
> The poet is Eugene Field. Here is the complete text:
> 
> The Duel
> (The Gingham Dog and the Calico Cat
> by Eugene Field
> The gingham dog and the calico cat
> Side by side on the table sat;
> 'Twas half-past twelve, and (what do you think!)
> Nor one nor t'other had slept a wink!
> The old Dutch clock and the Chinese plate
> Appeared to know as sure as fate
> There was going to be a terrible spat.
> (I wasn't there; I simply state
> What was told to me by the Chinese plate!)
> 
> The gingham dog went " Bow-wow-wow!"
> And the calico cat replied "Me-ow!"
> The air was littered,an hour or so,
> With bits of gingham and calico,
> While the old Dutch clock in the chimney place
> Up with it hands before its face,
> For it always dreaded a family row!
> (Now mind: I'm only telling you
> What the old Dutch clock declares is true!)
> 
> The Chinese plate looked very blue,
> And wailed,"Oh dear! What shall we do!"
> But the gingham dog and the calico cat
> Wallowed this way and tumbled that,
> Employing every tooth and claw
> In the awfullest way you ever saw-
> And oh! how the gingham and calico flew!
> (Don't fancy I exaggerate!
> I got my news from the Chinese plate!)
> 
> Next morning where the two had sat
> They found no trace of dog or cat;
> And some folks think unto this day
> That burglars stole the pair away!
> But the truth about the cat and pup
> Is this: they ate each other up!
> Now what do you really think of that!
> (The old Dutch clock, it told me so,
> And that is how I came to know.)
> 
> They'd better careful over there, or someday there won't be anyone left.


I hadn't heard it before - thanks for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some even pretend to be your friend then tear you up just to look big in front of their nasty friends. :shock:  :thumbdown:


That's when you know for sure that it wasn't a real friendship


----------



## thumper5316

west coast kitty said:


> After reading your thread, I'm not surprised at who the 2 provocative posters are! Not hard for anyone who knows about the past to understand what their innuendo is all about. I'm glad you got such quick support from the fellow who came right out and said they were the ones with the problem.


I was amused at one poster who commented that the trolls had arrived and because they had she was leaving. As I have stated before, they have a well deserved bad reputation and are know to the majority of KPers and not in a good way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's when you know for sure that it wasn't a real friendship


You are so right. It was one sided. Can't be friends with a snake.


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so right. It was one sided. Can't be friends with a snake.


Why would anyone want to try? It's in their nature to be nasty. I'd rather expend my energies elsewhere where it will be appreciated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I'm doing something similar. I decided to learn cables and am going through my knitting book and making squares of all the cable stitches that I like. When finished, I'll sew them together into an afghan. Might do the same with lace stitches. By that thine I will be out of left over yarn. Oh woe is me, I will have to go yarn shopping.


You poor thing. I feel so sorry for you. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Honest Bonnie - I was just looking out for your health, had nothing to do with leaving more ice cream for me :XD:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to restrain myself from posting too many pictures!
> 
> When she said pink and orange, I wasn't sure. But she's an artist (paints), so I trusted her judgment.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'll try sugar'n'cream. They look so similar in the store that I just pick up what I like without reading the label.


Not being a fashionista, I have heard that colors will go together as long as they are the same intensity. The pink and orange are the same intensity and therefore look good together.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are happy. I don't know how many inches we had had. We need the rain for sure. You have had it worse than us. Do you use gas or charcoal for grilling? We have both but I still prefer charcoal for the taste.


I've have both also and prefer the charcoal. BBQ just tastes better fresh off the coals.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where in Florida is your business? The last place we stayed the condo had a book were everyone that stayed had written in the book telling where they were from and how long they stayed. It was during the whole winter. I guess you are right .
> We have stayed April thru August at different times.. August we were going to stay for 2 weeks but I didn't like it then it was too hot to get on the beach. We left after 10 days. I could stay on the beach the whole trip. Except the eating out. We have been during Spring break before. Big mistake!!!


It wasn't my business. Businesses from up north would relocate their headquarters to FLA for tax purposes. In the 90's there was a mass exodus from the north to FLA so it basically stayed the same people wise all year long.


----------



## soloweygirl

thumper5316 said:


> More and more are moving out of states that have high taxes. We've had several friends who have moved since gov. goofy raised the taxes so high here. They will tax just about anything here. It's a slacker's haven here.


It is going to be real interesting to see what happens once their cash cows are gone. CA and NY are seeing that happen now.


----------



## WendyBee

> soloweygirl wrote:
> I'm doing something similar. I decided to learn cables and am going through my knitting book and making squares of all the cable stitches that I like. When finished, I'll sew them together into an afghan. Might do the same with lace stitches. By that thine I will be out of left over yarn. Oh woe is me, I will have to go yarn shopping.


That`s an excellent way of learning cables solo. And a practical and pretty afghan it will be too.
Win/Win
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

lets see here Bon and her helpers eating all the ice cream Karveer carve a spoon for them, then WCK has shown diet spoons. 

Fla has sun birds heading north, snow birds heading south, taxes are the topic, Yes add Michigan to the list.

Solo is cabeling with yarn and buying more and getting to be squares.

Friends are not what they seem to be.

80's want 50's and a new man in their life.

The wishes of the north are trying to gain control of another site. Seem they never can stay out of trouble.

Some talk about being a non fashion e sta. 

Kaveer should be concerned about garden fence as wire cutters come in handy.

Must go back and see what else is happening.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> lets see here Bon and her helpers eating all the ice cream Karveer carve a spoon for them, then WCK has shown diet spoons.
> 
> Fla has sun birds heading north, snow birds heading south, taxes are the topic, Yes add Michigan to the list.
> 
> Solo is cabeling with yarn and buying more and getting to be squares.
> 
> Friends are not what they seem to be.
> 
> 80's want 50's and a new man in their life.
> 
> The wishes of the north are trying to gain control of another site. Seem they never can stay out of trouble.
> 
> Some talk about being a non fashion e sta.
> 
> Kaveer should be concerned about garden fence as wire cutters come in handy.
> 
> Must go back and see what else is happening.


You have such a way of getting to the meat of any topic. No way to pull the blinders over your eyes. No wonder you're such an ACE Reporter!


----------



## theyarnlady

One is fitting in and warm that is the middle of the night take covers off.
Word of the day fast on e ta, who knew??

Some one is having their hide tan. Wow that has to hurt. 

Some one is picture posting mad, and out of control so leaving town with all the ice cream.

Knit pick is dishing. who knew.

Rain here not raining there.

Snow birds heading north Sun birds flying north too. seems state may be emptying out.

Some are being to sharp today suggest taking away knives if need be.

Names to blame laugh about. 

other then that things seen pretty normal.

Except for me mind is drifting off and i can't find my glasses. 

And this was done in a few hours, we accomplish many things

Have almost got a grip on what others are doing on sites. Seem some are bored with other sites and havae to have a bit of the bite you tail off on other sites.

But most of all and important, missing someone on here. Call home KPG.


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262955-1.html

Oh go to this site it is beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262955-1.html
> 
> Oh go to this site it is beautiful


That was wonderful; what an amazing voice. Thanks for letting us know.
I enjoyed it so much I clicked the next link.

Ave Maria


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> ...........
> 
> But most of all and important, missing someone on here. Call home KPG.


 :thumbup: We miss her!


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> That`s an excellent way of learning cables solo. And a practical and pretty afghan it will be too.
> Win/Win
> :thumbup:


cables are pretty, they were my second project. I did a scarf with 2 cables.


----------



## karverr

Gerslay said:


> Carve spoons? Is that where the 'karverr' comes from?
> 
> Me, duh!


yup I is a wood carver, go search carvings I got a few pics there.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Honest Bonnie - I was just looking out for your health, had nothing to do with leaving more ice cream for me :XD:


Oh!?!?!? Well, I thrive on ice cream, so no worries there. AND there's endless ice cream, so no worries there! Time to sing "Be Happy!" or whatever that song is. the happy song


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I hadn't heard it before - thanks for posting.


I heard it as a little girl - my mother read it to me.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> That's when you know for sure that it wasn't a real friendship


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Not being a fashionista, I have heard that colors will go together as long as they are the same intensity. The pink and orange are the same intensity and therefore look good together.


I've always felt that way - tried not to put a pastel with a deep or brilliant color - but didn't realize it was a kind of rule.


----------



## Gerslay

karverr said:


> yup I is a wood carver, go search carvings I got a few pics there.


I love your work, karverr! Are you back carving again? Do you sell your pieces or is it just for you?


----------



## bonbf3

Cute chipmunk - on our deck, stealing the cardinals' sunflower seeds. We don't put it there any more - have a hanging bird feeder.


----------



## karverr

okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


Gorgeous, Karverr!


----------



## bonbf3

A blanket made last year. Taking a break - probably my last pic. I know this is probably annoying. It's like a new toy!


----------



## bonbf3

That's all until every bit of packing is done and we are ready to collapse!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: We miss her!


Where is KPG?


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Cute chipmunk - on our deck, stealing the cardinals' sunflower seeds. We don't put it there any more - have a hanging bird feeder.


I love chipmunks. I one had one reach his arms up to me - as he was standing at my feet.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


Karverr - you did these!?!


----------



## SQM

Karverr's work is outstanding. I hope he does not mind a sincere compliment from the other side. Bonnee - I loved your blanket, also. Yummy!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> A blanket made last year. Taking a break - probably my last pic. I know this is probably annoying. It's like a new toy!


Beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


Beautiful, intricate work karverr! That spoon is too beautiful to eat with, just sit back and admire.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> A blanket made last year. Taking a break - probably my last pic. I know this is probably annoying. It's like a new toy!


Another great use of colour Bonnie. Did you get to keep this one or was it for one of your grands?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262955-1.html
> 
> Oh go to this site it is beautiful


Yes beautiful. That is what I feel about Jesus. He raises me up to stand on mountains.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


Great carving karveer! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> A blanket made last year. Taking a break - probably my last pic. I know this is probably annoying. It's like a new toy!


Your stitches are so smooth Bon. Great colors too.
You could never annoy anyone.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great carving karveer! :thumbup:


Karverr,

You are a master. I am just in awe of your work. Thank you SO much for sharing it.


----------



## SQM

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful. You released those figures from piece of wood!


What a lovely concept.


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> I learned my lesson many years ago My cat caught a little one, I made the cat let go, the chipmunk ran up the nearest tree, my leg. The tree moved very quickly. The rest is a blur. Now I prefer to watch them from a distance.


 :lol: and the cat said "you should have let me keep him"


----------



## Lukelucy

joeysomma said:


> I learned my lesson many years ago My cat caught a little one, I made the cat let go, the chipmunk ran up the nearest tree, my leg. The tree moved very quickly. The rest is a blur. Now I prefer to watch them from a distance.


Joey,

Oh, dear! I would have died a thousand deaths. (I cannot help but chuckle, please forgive me). Your chipmunk was as scared as you!


----------



## Lukelucy

joeysomma said:


> I learned my lesson many years ago My cat caught a little one, I made the cat let go, the chipmunk ran up the nearest tree, my leg. The tree moved very quickly. The rest is a blur. Now I prefer to watch them from a distance.


Joey,

Oh, dear! I would have died a thousand deaths. (I cannot help but chuckle, please forgive me). Your chipmunk was as scared as you!


----------



## karverr

bonbf3 said:


> A blanket made last year. Taking a break - probably my last pic. I know this is probably annoying. It's like a new toy!


I'm not that industrious yet.


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr - you did these!?!


LL , these are some before my stroke.I have done a little carving, but this dang knitting gets in the way.I'm knitting, gardening, making quilted potholders, and making birds out of pvc pipe to sell at the farmers market next week.


----------



## karverr

SQM said:


> Karverr's work is outstanding. I hope he does not mind a sincere compliment from the other side. Bonnee - I loved your blanket, also. Yummy!


compliments and nice conversation from the other side is welcome and thank you


----------



## karverr

joeysomma said:


> I learned my lesson many years ago My cat caught a little one, I made the cat let go, the chipmunk ran up the nearest tree, my leg. The tree moved very quickly. The rest is a blur. Now I prefer to watch them from a distance.


oh joey, you brought back memories of the song "the Mississippi squirrel" I laughed at that song every time I heard it.


----------



## karverr

SQM said:


> What a lovely concept.


it is a concept we really do use, some times you have to look at the wood, and it will tell you how to make your carving.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> LL , these are some before my stroke.I have done a little carving, but this dang knitting gets in the way.I'm knitting, gardening, making quilted potholders, and making birds out of pvc pipe to sell at the farmers market next week.


Karverr,
I can relate. My quilting has been put aside for knitting. I hope you have much success at the Farmer's Market. You are very talented, and I admire you!


----------



## theyarnlady

The music of Rachmaninov which I can listen to and love .


----------



## theyarnlady

Karverr you carvings make me feel like an amateur.They are wonderful glad you posted them.


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this?
> 
> Father Convicted & Punished for Making Son Walk a Mile Home from School
> 
> Read more at http://politicaloutcast.com/2014/05/father-convicted-punished-making-son-walk-mile-home-school/#4oIJHtJPeffv2bwT.99
> 
> I wonder if this Judge knows that children walk to school and home again each day, some more than mile each way?
> 
> Transportation to Public Schools - Q&A
> Questions and DPI Responses
> 
> 1._ May a school district transport pupils who live less than two miles from the nearest public school the pupil is entitled to attend?
> Yes. However, districts that choose to transport pupils who live less than two miles from school may not claim state transportation aid for the transportation of such pupils unless the route they would have to walk to reach the school includes a designated unusually hazardous transportation (UHT) area." A school district may, but is not required to, provide transportation to a pupil who lives less than two miles from school and not in a UHT area, if the pupil's parent or guardian requests such transportation. The school district may charge for the cost of the transportation._
> 
> http://sms.dpi.wi.gov/sms_trpubqna


Welll just chalk it up to another dum law by our goverment.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Karverr you carvings make me feel like an amateur.They are wonderful glad you posted them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> thank you yarnie and wck. Beautiful music! I wonder where it was taped, it must be in Europe in an older city. I love the expression on the little girl's face while she was listening, Maybe I should say enthralled.


The singer is from the the Netherlands but I don't know which city he performed in. It must have meant a lot to the woman that cried too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E7XHOotTX0
> 
> The music of Rachmaninov which I can listen to and love .


Thanks Yarnie, that was lovely.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E7XHOotTX0
> 
> The music of Rachmaninov which I can listen to and love .


This is my favourite in classical music - Mozart's Violin Concerto #5. I love the "violin" in classical music and the "fiddle" in other music.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> This is my favourite in classical music - Mozart's Violin Concerto #5. I love the "violin" in classical music and the "fiddle" in other music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ithzhak Perlman he is wonderful am listening to it right now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This is my favourite in classical music - Mozart's Violin Concerto #5. I love the "violin" in classical music and the "fiddle" in other music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is my favorite. So soothing to listen to this. Beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady

Big cooking day tomorrow, pot roast in crock pot . I will probably be tired from doing all of that. I mean having to cut potatoes, carrots, onions.Found something new a jar of slow cooker sauce for Pot roast. It will be used tomorrow so if good will recommend it. I am just tired just thinking of having to do it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Big cooking day tomorrow, pot roast in crock pot . I will probably be tired from doing all of that. I mean having to cut potatoes, carrots, onions.Found something new a jar of slow cooker sauce for Pot roast. It will be used tomorrow so if good will recommend it. I am just tired just thinking of having to do it.


Pot roast sounds pretty good. Let us know if the sauce is good. I haven't decided about dinner for tomorrow yet but do have a turkey defrosting in the fridge for Tues -- it's our anniversary on Wed but I have to work so DH gets his most favourite meal on Tues. DH just loves turkey!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> I love chipmunks. I one had one reach his arms up to me - as he was standing at my feet.


How sweet and unusual! They're so cute. We used to have quite a few. Now that some of the neighborhood cats hang out in our yard, I don't see the chipmunks.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Karverr's work is outstanding. I hope he does not mind a sincere compliment from the other side. Bonnee - I loved your blanket, also. Yummy!


Thank you. Some colors are more fun to work with than others. I liked these a lot. My favorite was blues and blue-green (my favorite color). I could just stare at it, especially in the sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

That reminds me I have a roast too. I need to get it out of the freezer. I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I looked at turkey the other day and they are as high as ham. I should have gotten on at Christmas and put it in the freezer.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Another great use of colour Bonnie. Did you get to keep this one or was it for one of your grands?


Thanks. I make these for my grandchildren. Seven done, six to go! They pick the colors and we work together on the design on the computer - if they're old enough. They seem to love them almost as much as I love making them, simple as they are. Just stockinette. Next one will have some hurdle stitch, too.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your stitches are so smooth Bon. Great colors too.
> You could never annoy anyone.


Thanks, CB. I remember days when my kids were younger when everybody in the house found me annoying! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful. You released those figures from piece of wood!


Amazing, isn't it? To see that in a piece of wood - truly art.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Pot roast sounds pretty good. Let us know if the sauce is good. I haven't decided about dinner for tomorrow yet but do have a turkey defrosting in the fridge for Tues -- it's our anniversary on Wed but I have to work so DH gets his most favourite meal on Tues. DH just loves turkey!


Oh how lovely how many years have you been married. You are so good I must be like your husband I love Turkey too.


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> I learned my lesson many years ago My cat caught a little one, I made the cat let go, the chipmunk ran up the nearest tree, my leg. The tree moved very quickly. The rest is a blur. Now I prefer to watch them from a distance.


Oh, my gosh! They're cute, but that's too close! Eek!


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> I'm not that industrious yet.


I don't know - you seem very industrious to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Pot roast sounds pretty good. Let us know if the sauce is good. I haven't decided about dinner for tomorrow yet but do have a turkey defrosting in the fridge for Tues -- it's our anniversary on Wed but I have to work so DH gets his most favourite meal on Tues. DH just loves turkey!


Is this your 26th anniversary?


----------



## theyarnlady

Bon your wash clothes and blanket are beautiful. Good job lady.

Are you ready to leave packing ect. done?


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> This is my favourite in classical music - Mozart's Violin Concerto #5. I love the "violin" in classical music and the "fiddle" in other music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Anyone see this pics?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262716-1.html I didn't know there were so many different sheep. Love the first one.


----------



## west coast kitty

Have a wonderful vacation Bonnie! Hope you enjoy the family time and don't get a sunburn. We can continue planning the pool party when you get back.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Bon your wash clothes and blanket are beautiful. Good job lady.
> 
> Are you ready to leave packing ect. done?


Thanks! Yes, it's all done except what we need in the morning. DH was exhausted. I'm a little tired but excited about the trip. We'll listen to a mystery on cd and I'll sit sit sit and knit knit knit!

Of course, unloading and setting up is a different story! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263140-1.html

You just have to see this Children telling about the Bible and its meaning. To funny.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this pics?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262716-1.html I didn't know there were so many different sheep. Love the first one.


Yes she has been posting her sheep pictures for a while and they arae cute with the captions she puts with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's all done except what we need in the morning. DH was exhausted. I'm a little tired but excited about the trip. We'll listen to a mystery on cd and I'll sit sit sit and knit knit knit!
> 
> Of course, unloading and setting up is a different story! :shock:


Do you have the card and games for your afternoon playtime with the kids? Can't forget those. We always take the whole house with us. The first day we are always wiped out from driving and loading up.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw this on KP. Darning socks. http://woolandchocolate.com/2012/02/06/darning-tutorial/ I have some sock darning thingies but never saw one with a band like that. Have you WKC?


I have my great grandmother's wood sock darning 'Thingy" she brought in her trunk when she sailed to the U.S. from Sweden...she was 18...came here to marry great grandpa Bergman who was already here....he sent for her....have their wedding photo - very formal looking....& after seeing great grandpa...well...let me tell ya' I'd have followed him anywhere. He was a hunk! Kind of like Paul Newman.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Gerslay said:


> We had a neighbor friend, Phil Phillips. I still don't understand parents who do that!
> 
> :thumbdown:


Oh my gosh! Never gave a thought to this particular name 'till I just read it....but.....the name of the ex husband of my dear girlfriend is Phil Phillips!


----------



## bonbf3

'Bye for now! I'll miss all of you.


----------



## west coast kitty

Have you eve heard of the Rankins? They're from the Canadian Maritimes and one of my favourite performers. They don't perform together anymore - the oldest son died in a car accident and one of the daughters died of breast cancer.

Rankin Family - Cape Breton Fiddle Medley





We Rise Again


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids music teacher was named Harry Head. You know how much fun he was made of. Why would a parent do that to a child. Does anyone remember a few years ago someone named their son Hitler. I think the courts made them change it. But that may not be right. Mixed feelings about that one.
> WCK I saw where you mentioned the Hitler name.


Oh no! Just remembered I was once engaged to a guy named Harry Fax. We said (jokingly) if we ever had kids we'd name the boy Thermo & a girl Tam. Now that I look back it really was kind of funny....come on, laugh about it. And, no, I didn't marry Harry...thank goodness for a lot of reasons!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That reminds me I have a roast too. I need to get it out of the freezer. I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I looked at turkey the other day and they are as high as ham. I should have gotten on at Christmas and put it in the freezer.


We got this turkey at Easter on sale for .99 pound; good price and will have left overs and soup.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how lovely how many years have you been married. You are so good I must be like your husband I love Turkey too.


26 years; time goes by so fast!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this your 26th anniversary?


Yes - you've got a good memory!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.playbuzz.com/jennifers/which-decade-should-you-have-been-born-in 50's . Right where I belong.


Says I'm a 40's kind of girl. I'll go along with that.
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this pics?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262716-1.html I didn't know there were so many different sheep. Love the first one.


I've been following her stories. Love how she ties the pics together. The first one looks like he's totally enjoying a snooze in the sun.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Have you eve heard of the Rankins? They're from the Canadian Maritimes and one of my favourite performers. They don't perform together anymore - the oldest son died in a car accident and one of the daughters died of breast cancer.
> 
> Rankin Family - Cape Breton Fiddle Medley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Rise Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I love folk music too. We Rise Again that was beautiful the lady whose voice is heard at the end wow that was something to hear her voice at the end.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> 26 years; time goes by so fast!


Just bet they have been the best 26 years of your life.

Yes time does pass to fast doesn't. Makes me want to change it around. When young we think it goes to slow and old we think it goes to fast. We should switch it don't ya think.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263140-1.html
> 
> You just have to see this Children telling about the Bible and its meaning. To funny.


Very cute


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to dream land so nite all .


----------



## west coast kitty

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh no! Just remembered I was once engaged to a guy named Harry Fax. We said (jokingly) if we ever had kids we'd name the boy Thermo & a girl Tam. Now that I look back it really was kind of funny....come on, laugh about it. And, no, I didn't marry Harry...thank goodness for a lot of reasons!


 :XD: Your potential kids are probably really grateful too!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another one.http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-classic-leading-man-should-you-marry I already know the answer. Cary Grant.


William Holden. O.K. I could live with that choice..if not Paul Newman, Holden will do just fine, thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just bet they have been the best 26 years of your life.
> 
> Yes time does pass to fast doesn't. Makes me want to change it around. When young we think it goes to slow and old we think it goes to fast. We should switch it don't ya think.


There were a few ups and downs but most of the 26 years were pretty good -- but I remember a friend saying that her years were good except for the times she wanted to throw the love of her life off the cliff (sound familiar Yarnie :?: :wink: )


----------



## Georgiegirl

lovethelake said:


> My mom's obgyn was Dr. Barrett
> My pediatrician was Dr. Fanny
> 
> no joke


My DH & I drove up to.Nova Scotia w/our best friends/couple. Saw an attorney's sign - last name was Outhouse. Drove to the next town, another atty had his shingle sign hanging in front of his business & his last name was Crapper! Wish we could have taken photos, but no opportunity to do so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh no! Just remembered I was once engaged to a guy named Harry Fax. We said (jokingly) if we ever had kids we'd name the boy Thermo & a girl Tam. Now that I look back it really was kind of funny....come on, laugh about it. And, no, I didn't marry Harry...thank goodness for a lot of reasons!


Maybe a good thing too. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - you've got a good memory!


I keep up with my friends. :wink:  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> I have my great grandmother's wood sock darning 'Thingy" she brought in her trunk when she sailed to the U.S. from Sweden...she was 18...came here to marry great grandpa Bergman who was already here....he sent for her....have their wedding photo - very formal looking....& after seeing great grandpa...well...let me tell ya' I'd have followed him anywhere. He was a hunk! Kind of like Paul Newman.


I love that story. 
Show the pics Georgiegirl.


----------



## Georgiegirl

thumper5316 said:


> Real pennies?


I didn't, but my DH wore penny loafers with a real penny stuck in the shoe.That was in the day when no 1 wore tennis type/rubber shoes. We all wore leather shoes with a regular leather sole & regular heel. Just the other day we were talking about his hi school shoes. He & his buddies would nail metal taps - loosely on the shoe heel & when they'd walk down the school hall the tap would jingle - the principal would get after them & DH & his buddies told him they couldn't help it, it was just the shoe tap. Back in the 40's & 50's many people would nail a tap on their shoe heel to keep the heel from wearing down...now you know!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is about herbs .http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2013/06/11/my-top-10-medicinal-herbsfrom-the-torah/


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful vacation Bonnie! Hope you enjoy the family time and don't get a sunburn. We can continue planning the pool party when you get back.


Thanks, WCK. I don't know how I"ll start the day without all of you!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have the card and games for your afternoon playtime with the kids? Can't forget those. We always take the whole house with us. The first day we are always wiped out from driving and loading up.


Got 'em. Ready to go!


----------



## bonbf3

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH & I drove up to.Nova Scotia w/our best friends/couple. Saw an attorney's sign - last name was Outhouse. Drove to the next town, another atty had his shingle sign hanging in front of his business & his last name was Crapper! Wish we could have taken photos, but no opportunity to do so.


Way back, the man who cleaned out the outhouse was named Shissler. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

Happy anniversary, WCK! You are newlyweds!

I peeked on here this a.m. and can't get off. Sheep pix, and anniversaries and Tam Fax! What will I do without you for a week!!

Have fun, and be good. If possible.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> How sweet and unusual! They're so cute. We used to have quite a few. Now that some of the neighborhood cats hang out in our yard, I don't see the chipmunks.


I had food in my hand and he wanted it. So he held both "hands" up to me. He was very tame and I wanted to feed him out of my hand, but was afraid. He was trying to say please give me the food. I have a picture of it. My husband took it at the exact moment.


----------



## Gerslay

Mornin all you friendly people!

Where is Yarnie with her newsie update when I need it?

I am not even going to try to play catch up. I listened to some classical music...and the fiddles. I laughed at all the 'crappy' names. I see that Bon is on vacation and WCK is having an anniversary. I can't possibly respond to all that I'd like to. So, I'm jumping in right here and that's that!

Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


Wow, Karveer, you are very talented. Beautiful work!


----------



## theyarnlady

Mai det herre signelse dig og vokte deg


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is about herbs .http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2013/06/11/my-top-10-medicinal-herbsfrom-the-torah/


Why Good Morning to My Favorite Mrs. Bump. (Does anyone remember Mr. Bump, of child book fame? We loved that book in my house.) Thanks for the link. I signed up. How does a Country Bumpkin know about this link? Are there any Jews in your town?


----------



## Janeway

Too many pages to catch-up with as have been setting too much--leg cramps so dr said to get moving!

I'll pop in from time to time so happy everything to all of you! Hugs, Janie

PM me is anything exciting going on. Will dig flowers for those requesting & send soon.


----------



## WendyBee

Happy Anniversary westy.....may you have many more.
&#9829; &#9829; &#9829;

Has anyone heard from KPG yet? I just emailed her to see if she is ok and to thank her for the package I got in the mail Friday of my beautiful cable needle set.


----------



## thumper5316

Janeway said:


> Too many pages to catch-up with as have been setting too much--leg cramps so dr said to get moving!
> 
> I'll pop in from time to time so happy everything to all of you! Hugs, Janie
> 
> PM me is anything exciting going on. Will dig flowers for those requesting & send soon.


Don't forget to send the picture of your fabrics.


----------



## karverr

this is about right and tells it all







------- 




The Husband Store
A store that sells new husbands has opened in Manchester , just off Deansgate where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:

You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!


So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads:


Floor 1 - These men Have Jobs


She is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads:


Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.
'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.'


So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads:

Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.


'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.


She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:

Floor 4 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework...


'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'
Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:


Floor 5 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.


She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor, where the sign reads:


Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor.. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.

PLEASE NOTE:
To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opened a New Wives store just across the street with the same rules.

The first floor has wives that love sex.

The second floor has wives that love sex and have money and like beer

The third, fourth, fifth and sixth floors have never been visited.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Why Good Morning to My Favorite Mrs. Bump. (Does anyone remember Mr. Bump, of child book fame? We loved that book in my house.) Thanks for the link. I signed up. How does a Country Bumpkin know about this link? Are there any Jews in your town?


Yes there are Jews in my town. My fil used to work for a family of Jewish jewelers . Very nice people. They celebrated Christian holidays with my dh when he was small. I never got to know them because they died before I married Dh. Always fond memories of them. Everyone always thought my fil was Jewish because he always worked with Jewish families.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=292951970869165&set=a.136610123170018.31819.136183166546047&type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl

karverr said:


> cables are pretty, they were my second project. I did a scarf with 2 cables.


Your success with cables got me thinking I could do them also. Thanks for the shove Karveer.


----------



## soloweygirl

karverr said:


> okay yarnie here is my spoon and a couple of other carvings


These are wonderful. You certainly have a lot of talent.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> That`s an excellent way of learning cables solo. And a practical and pretty afghan it will be too.
> Win/Win
> :thumbup:


I started my first square with a RLC. It's coming out pretty good. Most of the cables are lined up too. 

Does it get any looser as you do more cables? I find that the second set of stitches (the ones off the cable needle) can be really tight. Is there a hint to keeping those stitches looser? My finger tips are getting sore. Any hints will be appreciated.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Your success with cables got me thinking I could do them also. Thanks for the shove Karveer.


Solo,
Cables are not hard at all. Lace is the hard thing to do.


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> Cables are not hard at all. Lace is the hard thing to do.


Lace isn't that hard once you get the hang of _planning_ where to put the holes. :?


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> Lace isn't that hard once you get the hang of _planning_ where to put the holes. :?


I have done a lot of knitting lace, and I never thought about planning it. I just followed the pattern instructions.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is about herbs .http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2013/06/11/my-top-10-medicinal-herbsfrom-the-torah/


Thanks for the link, there's a Lot of good info in the article. I use most of the herbs, fruits & veggies mentioned (except for pomegranates).


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Mai det herre signelse dig og vokte deg


Bless you too Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Bless you too Yarnie.


Thanks lady sometimes a Norweign can be smart and kind.

Maybe not so smart but kindness I can understand.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the link, there's a Lot of good info in the article. I use most of the herbs, fruits & veggies mentioned (except for pomegranates).


We just ate a homemade pizza with a lot of fresh, just picked by me oregano on top. It was so delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> I started my first square with a RLC. It's coming out pretty good. Most of the cables are lined up too.
> 
> Does it get any looser as you do more cables? I find that the second set of stitches (the ones off the cable needle) can be really tight. Is there a hint to keeping those stitches looser? My finger tips are getting sore. Any hints will be appreciated.


 :thumbup: It does get easier as you relax and get more comfortable with the stitches. If your cable needle is quite a lot smaller than your working needle, it might help to use a little bigger needle for the cable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We just ate a homemade pizza with a lot of fresh, just picked by me oregano on top. It was so delicious.


Was it the recipe you sent me last year? I still haven't tried it. Now I want pizza. I can just smell it from here. Did you grill it?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> Cables are not hard at all. Lace is the hard thing to do.


I like lace better than cables since lace doesn't need stitches to be re-aligned; I like dpn better than magic loop for the same reason. I guess I'm a lazy knitter :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> We just ate a homemade pizza with a lot of fresh, just picked by me oregano on top. It was so delicious.


Love the smell of fresh oregano.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I can't get the lace. I mess it up . Now cables are easy for me. Love dpn's Not fond of magic loop. I guess we are all different. I don't even mind making one sock at a time.:O


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get the lace. I mess it up . Now cables are easy for me. Love dpn's Not fond of magic loop. I guess we are all different. I don't even mind making one sock at a time.:O


Me either, but sometimes the second sock doesn't get started for a while (maybe months  )


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> I have done a lot of knitting lace, and I never thought about planning it. I just followed the pattern instructions.


I meant that t be funny. I've put plenty of yarn overs in the wrong place or where none should have existed in the first place.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it the recipe you sent me last year? I still haven't tried it. Now I want pizza. I can just smell it from here. Did you grill it?


I don't remember sending you a pizza recipe. Yes, we grilled it in a cast iron pizza pan. It was so good. I just use 8 oz. of sauce in the small can with nothing added (Hunts for example), high quality Romano Cheese, sausage, some pepperoni, chopped onion, Mozzerella. I forgot the oregano tonight and threw it on top of it all and it was still delicious. When I have enough fresh basil, I'll do the same thing. Wish you were here to enjoy it with us.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> I meant that t be funny. I've put plenty of yarn overs in the wrong place or where none should have existed in the first place.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> I meant that t be funny. I've put plenty of yarn overs in the wrong place or where none should have existed in the first place.


I am so literal!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I don't remember sending you a pizza recipe. Yes, we grilled it in a cast iron pizza pan. It was so good. I just use 8 oz. of sauce in the small can with nothing added (Hunts for example), high quality Romano Cheese, sausage, some pepperoni, chopped onion, Mozzerella. I forgot the oregano tonight and threw it on top of it all and it was still delicious. When I have enough fresh basil, I'll do the same thing. Wish you were here to enjoy it with us.


Yes that sounds like the one you told me about. Do you use fresh oregano. We don't really like basil. Grilled are the best! I wish I was there with you too. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that sounds like the one you told me about. Do you use fresh oregano. We don't really like basil. Grilled are the best! I wish I was there with you too. :-D


Just before I made the pizza, I went outside and cut the fresh oregano. Lots of it, too.


----------



## Janeway

Just heard the news of Alice passing, RIP dear lady!


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that sounds like the one you told me about. Do you use fresh oregano. We don't really like basil. Grilled are the best! I wish I was there with you too. :-D


I must have basil on scrambled eggs! Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> Just heard the news of Alice passing, RIP dear lady!


Ann B. Davis or something like that, Janee? I loved her as Shultzie when I was a wee one. Sorry to read this, but thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> I must have basil on scrambled eggs! Yum, yum, yum!


I will try that. Also chives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Fennel is the spice I don't like not basil. Yuk!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I will try that. Also chives.


chives eggs and fresh tomatoes drain of liquad love love love it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I love pizza with sauce lots of cheese canadain bacon, fresh tomatoes, roasted red pepper onions. 
Itilian seasoning from Italian deli. 

when you use fresh herbs you have to use much more dried herbs have more flavor to them. 

Basil I so love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152481591699697 LOL


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee that reminds me of some who act like cats like to fight.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> chives eggs and fresh tomatoes drain of liquad love love love it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> chives eggs and fresh tomatoes drain of liquad love love love it.


Throw in a bit of cheese and mushrooms and that would be my favourite omelet!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152481591699697 LOL


That was quite the boxing match!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Gee that reminds me of some who act like cats like to fight.


Some on KP that make a cat fight look tame :shock:


----------



## gjz

Hello Everyone! Boy, what a week! I had unexpected guests and also did some moving and then the week was over! 
There is too much to read to try to catch up. 

Yarnie...how's your Dad? 
West Coast Kitty...your Dad? 
Did I miss any new cream cheese recipes? 
Country bumpkins...are you doing okay after the loss of your friend? 
Janeway...I probably missed some awesome picture quotes! 
Karveer... Caught a glimpse of your carving...what wonderful work! 

Hope everyone is well! I am sure I missed a lot of info...hope all is well!


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152481591699697 LOL


Ha Ha. That got my cat's attention. Her first moment of alertness all day. Otherwise, she is like a toss pillow on the couch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Some on KP that make a cat fight look tame :shock:


That is what I thought. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty

Did you go up to see your Dad today Yarnie? How's he doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Boy, what a week! I had unexpected guests and also did some moving and then the week was over!
> There is too much to read to try to catch up.
> 
> Yarnie...how's your Dad?
> West Coast Kitty...your Dad?
> Did I miss any new cream cheese recipes?
> Country bumpkins...are you doing okay after the loss of your friend?
> Janeway...I probably missed some awesome picture quotes!
> Karveer... Caught a glimpse of your carving...what wonderful work!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I am sure I missed a lot of info...hope all is well!


Hey lady dad is the same up to see hlm this next week . You had a busy week.


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Boy, what a week! I had unexpected guests and also did some moving and then the week was over!
> There is too much to read to try to catch up.
> 
> Yarnie...how's your Dad?
> West Coast Kitty...your Dad?
> Did I miss any new cream cheese recipes?
> Country bumpkins...are you doing okay after the loss of your friend?
> Janeway...I probably missed some awesome picture quotes!
> Karveer... Caught a glimpse of your carving...what wonderful work!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I am sure I missed a lot of info...hope all is well!


Hi gjz,
Sounds like you had a really busy week; hope you enjoyed your company. Dad's doing ok, thanks for asking. Nice to see you back!


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady dad is the same up to see hlm this next week . You had a busy week.


Have safe travels. I am still saying prayers...


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> Hi gjz,
> Sounds like you had a really busy week; hope you enjoyed your company. Dad's doing ok, thanks for asking. Nice to see you back!


It was busy and totally unexpected which made it harder. Glad Dad is okay.its good to be back!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz I am okay too. I am happy my friend is out of pain. Thanks for asking. I am glad you are back. You were missed.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.faithit.com/this-jesus-actor-is-about-to-blow-up-your-view-on-gods-mercy-with-one-powerful-question/#.U4vbaKntwk_.facebook


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.faithit.com/this-jesus-actor-is-about-to-blow-up-your-view-on-gods-mercy-with-one-powerful-question/#.U4vbaKntwk_.facebook


Sorry CB, I couldn't get it to open.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Some on KP that make a cat fight look tame :shock:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

Good morning Yarnie, how are you?


----------



## theyarnlady

Wombatnomore said:


> Good morning Yarnie, how are you?


All can say is awake, having coffee and toast, and see if can move my body around some of it yes other parts no.


----------



## theyarnlady

what are you doing up late see Aliens from outerspace or spacie have left for a new site to go off on. 
Very interesting how they can put privte information out there and get away with it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> what are you doing up late see Aliens from outerspace or spacie have left for a new site to go off on.
> Very interesting how they can put privte information out there and get away with it.


Circumcision topic has been removed. And yes, seems to be a different set of rules for some.

No Aliens Yarnie, just knitting my afghan. I'm addicted and can't put it down - heaven!


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> All can say is awake, having coffee and toast, and see if can move my body around some of it yes other parts no.


You can always make me laugh! Not at your expense though. Hope the whole body eventually moves for you. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy

Good morning all.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Circumcision topic has been removed. And yes, seems to be a different set of rules for some.
> 
> No Aliens Yarnie, just knitting my afghan. I'm addicted and can't put it down - heaven!


Good morning Wombie!
Yes afghans can be addicting - that`s why I have 5 on the go lol.
WHat afghan are you knitting? WHat colour?Is it for Tania?


----------



## Janeway

This gal is 50!


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> Circumcision topic has been removed. And yes, seems to be a different set of rules for some.
> 
> No Aliens Yarnie, just knitting my afghan. I'm addicted and can't put it down - heaven!


So sorry you had to endure that all over again. Like Gerslay's link - some people are just beyond understanding.

Glad that you're enjoying your afghan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Morning everyone. My am drowning here. Rain for 8 days now. The sun will come out and you think it is over then boom a storm. I should be taking advantage and clean my house. Bleah!


----------



## WendyBee

Which classic actress are you?
I am Bette Davis

http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-screen-siren-are-you


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Which classic actress are you?
> I am Bette Davis
> 
> http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-screen-siren-are-you


Audrey Hepburn. :shock:


----------



## gjz

Morning everyone! CB-- so sorry about the nonstop rain. I am Bette Davis. Have a great day, everyone. Off to clean the house and run some errands, then work out. Nice to have a day to myself!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> This gal is 50!


I thought she was 40.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Morning everyone. My am drowning here. Rain for 8 days now. The sun will come out and you think it is over then boom a storm. I should be taking advantage and clean my house. Bleah!


CB, you are so funny. Rain coming here. Got my laundry done ahead of it - want to hang it out.


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> Which classic actress are you?
> I am Bette Davis
> 
> http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-screen-siren-are-you


I am Lauren Bacall


----------



## thumper5316

I'm Lauren Bacall. I'm also sorely in need of another cup of coffee. Thank GOD for Keurig!


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Wombie!
> Yes afghans can be addicting - that`s why I have 5 on the go lol.
> WHat afghan are you knitting? WHat colour?Is it for Tania?


WB send pm with your name so I'll know who sent the request


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> This gal is 50!


Sorry but she is 40 at best. She wrote an article recently for Vanity Fair so you can check out her real age. By the way - Hi Janee.


----------



## karverr

Country Bumpkins said:


> Morning everyone. My am drowning here. Rain for 8 days now. The sun will come out and you think it is over then boom a storm. I should be taking advantage and clean my house. Bleah!


I'm kinda jealous . all you women have such beautiful flowers as avatars


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> I'm kinda jealous . all you women have such beautiful flowers as avatars


We like yours, Karverr.


----------



## karverr

gjz said:


> It was busy and totally unexpected which made it harder. Glad Dad is okay.its good to be back!


glad your back


----------



## karverr

I have been out working on lawn mower , It almost got the best of me but with a big hammer and chisel I just about got it fixed. Waiting on DW to get home with a new part I had to beat off. No rain this week but will be in the nineties and sunshine.


----------



## WendyBee

karverr said:


> WB send pm with your name so I'll know who sent the request


Done and done


:thumbup:


----------



## karverr

Wombatnomore said:


> Circumcision topic has been removed. And yes, seems to be a different set of rules for some.
> 
> No Aliens Yarnie, just knitting my afghan. I'm addicted and can't put it down - heaven!


I thought it was an informing topic till the other side got on there


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Audrey Hepburn. :shock:


Me too.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: It does get easier as you relax and get more comfortable with the stitches. If your cable needle is quite a lot smaller than your working needle, it might help to use a little bigger needle for the cable.


Thanks WCK. I started using a metal don closest in size to the needles I'm using. It does make it a lot easier. I do like doing the cables.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I bet it was beautiful...did you take a picture?
> 
> :?:


It was colorful but sadly, no, I didn't take a photo before giving it away.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see that afghan Jokim. Do you have a pic?


No, unfortunately I didn't photograph it before giving it away.


----------



## soloweygirl

thumper5316 said:


> Lace isn't that hard once you get the hang of _planning_ where to put the holes. :?


Tee Hee. Just like I "plan" all of my dropped stitches.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another one.http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-classic-leading-man-should-you-marry I already know the answer. Cary Grant.


Paul Newman, shouldn't every woman? ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## karverr

Okay ladies, DW wants all the sauce recipes so she can put up in the freezer when the tomatoes get ready. pm them to me so not to take up space on here.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Paul Newman, shouldn't every woman? ;-) :thumbup:


Well, I did this "test" twice....got William Holden both times, so gues my karma is directed toward Holden. Darn, I thought for sure it'd be Paul Newman. Oh well, perhaps I'll get Paul in another life. Can only hope!


----------



## SQM

I got Paul Newman who was my big high school crush. Saw all his movies then, tho I am not sure I understood them all. Thanks to whomever - it was fun.


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, I did this "test" twice....got William Holden both times, so gues my karma is directed toward Holden. Darn, I thought for sure it'd be Paul Newman. Oh well, perhaps I'll get Paul in another life. Can only hope!


He was very good looking and, from what I've read, an upstanding and honorable gentleman. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> Okay ladies, DW wants all the sauce recipes so she can put up in the freezer when the tomatoes get ready. pm them to me so not to take up space on here.


Your carvings of spoons, etc., have raised the standard, Karverr. Congratulations! They are beautiful. 
Is carving a form of therapy for you, in the same vein that knitting is?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> He was very good looking and, from what I've read, an upstanding and honorable gentleman. I'm not complaining.


Have a friend who lived in Connecticut. He, in turn, had a friend who was at, I believe a fishing dock or a boat dock...makes no difference...but.....He said Paul Newman drove up in an old VW Bug, got out & was just a normal, nice guy...not eaten up w/importance. I'm tellin' ya', I honestly know & believe Pail will be my 1 & only in my next life. Eat your hearts out ladies, 'cause he's gonna be mine. Sorry!


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> Have a friend who lived in Connecticut. He, in turn, had a friend who was at, I believe a fishing dock or a boat dock...makes no difference...but.....He said Paul Newman drove up in an old VW Bug, got out & was just a normal, nice guy...not eaten up w/importance. I'm tellin' ya', I honestly know & believe Pail will be my 1 & only in my next life. Eat your hearts out ladies, 'cause he's gonna be mine. Sorry!


Yes, I also heard that he was very down to earth. So is his wife, Joanne.


----------



## SQM

I saw Newman's house in Westport some years ago. It was nice but far from a movie star's mansion. Just a regular nice house. Tom Cruise lived next door to him at that time. His house had a lot of cement, from what I could remember.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Me too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Wombie!
> Yes afghans can be addicting - that`s why I have 5 on the go lol.
> WHat afghan are you knitting? WHat colour?Is it for Tania?


Hi Wee Bee!

Yes, I am literally losing sleep because I can't put the thing down!

I ordered far too much of the orange mohair and I'm making afghan out of that. It's for me this time, Tania's shawl is big enough for her to use as an afghan!

I'm knitting it in sections of different stitches and patterns -pretty basic in the scheme of things but fun!


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry you had to endure that all over again. Like Gerslay's link - some people are just beyond understanding.
> 
> Glad that you're enjoying your afghan.


Thanks WCK,

Bizarre! It's a bit sad when you can't even stand up and say stop anymore. Interesting lesson in human nature however.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks WCK,
> 
> Bizarre! It's a bit sad when you can't even stand up and say stop anymore. Interesting lesson in human nature however.


I have learned a lot about human behavior the last 2 years. :shock: Not good things either.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> I saw Newman's house in Westport some years ago. It was nice but far from a movie star's mansion. Just a regular nice house. Tom Cruise lived next door to him at that time. His house had a lot of cement, from what I could remember.


Is that Newman from Seinfeld? (hee, hee)


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have learned a lot about human behavior the last 2 years. :shock: Not good things either.


She's one scary individual.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have learned a lot about human behavior the last 2 years. :shock: Not good things either.


Hi CB

Sad but true. I think Gerslay's article hit the nail on the head. There is no winning with people who have that sort of hatred in their souls.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> She's one scary individual.


Hi thumper!

It takes all sorts. It's lovely to be here by the way!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Georgiegirl said:


> Have a friend who lived in Connecticut. He, in turn, had a friend who was at, I believe a fishing dock or a boat dock...makes no difference...but.....He said Paul Newman drove up in an old VW Bug, got out & was just a normal, nice guy...not eaten up w/importance. I'm tellin' ya', I honestly know & believe Pail will be my 1 & only in my next life. Eat your hearts out ladies, 'cause he's gonna be mine. Sorry!


 :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore

karverr said:


> I thought it was an informing topic till the other side got on there


I agree karverr, until the rot set in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi CB
> 
> Sad but true. I think Gerslay's article hit the nail on the head. There is no winning with people who have that sort of hatred in their souls.


I know. I give up. God will have to tend to them. I am retired. There are too many good people on here to let anyone spoil it for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> She's one scary individual.


I am not scared of her but scared for her.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I give up. God will have to tend to them. I retired.


I'm waiting for my gold watch! I have to say CB, you have posted some outstanding recipes of late, as have some of the other ladies. Thank you for that.

And then all of the discussion about fresh herbs on pasta and eggs was torture - I'm running out to super market later and guess what's on the shopping list?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This will make you lose your appetite.http://www.progressivestoday.com/shock-planned-parenthood-points-to-bible-to-justify-abortions/


----------



## Wombatnomore

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you lose your appetite.http://www.progressivestoday.com/shock-planned-parenthood-points-to-bible-to-justify-abortions/


The abortion debate is one which will never be resolved IMO. However, on a personal level, I don't see the point of using the issue for religious or political 'advertising' (for want of a better word). It tends to hinder rather than help.


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> Sorry but she is 40 at best. She wrote an article recently for Vanity Fair so you can check out her real age. By the way - Hi Janee.


Got this information from FB as you "know" it's reliable!!!! Hi SQM!


----------



## Georgiegirl

My thoughts on abortion are a resounding "NO" in light of the thousands of babies-children whose mothers chose not to abort, but gave their children up for adoption. I'll betcha if you talk with an adopted person, they'll voice a GREAT BIG "NO" also, most especially if they had loving, caring adopted parents & families. We're all entitled to our own opinions - this is mine & I'm sticking with it. Nothing, nor no one, will ever sway my feeling. I'm so adamant about adoptions 'cause we've had many in our family. Thank you God for all adopted children. They are extra-special & have blessed our lives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> My thoughts on abortion are a resounding "NO" in light of the thousands of babies-children whose mothers chose not to abort, but gave their children up for adoption. I'll betcha if you talk with an adopted person, they'll voice a GREAT BIG "NO" also, most especially if they had loving, caring adopted parents & families. We're all entitled to our own opinions - this is mine & I'm sticking with it. Nothing, nor no one, will ever sway my feeling. I'm so adamant about adoptions 'cause we've had many in our family. Thank you God for all adopted children. They are extra-special & have blessed our lives.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm waiting for my gold watch! I have to say CB, you have posted some outstanding recipes of late, as have some of the other ladies. Thank you for that.
> 
> And then all of the discussion about fresh herbs on pasta and eggs was torture - I'm running out to super market later and guess what's on the shopping list?


I just made 2 huge ham and green salad sub sandwiches for dinner tonight. It`s too warm outside to have the oven on. I just had one piece and will save the rest for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Janeway

Well, I'm Liz Taylor, no less!, eat your hearts out, but I'm behind with the husbands!!!!


----------



## Janeway

Wombatnomore said:


> Circumcision topic has been removed. And yes, seems to be a different set of rules for some.
> 
> No Aliens Yarnie, just knitting my afghan. I'm addicted and can't put it down - heaven!


Darn, I missed that "juicy" topic! Who started it?


----------



## gjz

karverr said:


> glad your back


Thanks, Karveer!

I agree with you...everyone has such beautiful flowers for their avatars, so I added my own!


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey karveer i do not have flowers. so don't feel bad.

I am so tried of late this heat is starting to get to me.Can't stand the AC sinus act up can't stand the heat. 
What happen to spring.

Rained last night and there are whirrle gigges all over the yard drive way ect. We arae going to havae maple tress up the wozzy next year.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD:


No! Mine! (only kidding)


----------



## lovethelake

thumper5316 said:


> Lace isn't that hard once you get the hang of _planning_ where to put the holes. :?


You must use stitch counters.

If not you will have no idea where your mistake is.

I use markers and try to remember to count the last section before I go on. Yarn overs are the devil's way of trying to get you to use bad language


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> Well, I'm Liz Taylor, no less!, eat your hearts out, but I'm behind with the husbands!!!!


A guy I used to work with saw Liz at a Vegas casino when she was with Mike Todd. He said she was the most beautiful creature he'd ever laid eyes on...so, lucky you being Liz!


----------



## Georgiegirl

gjz said:


> Thanks, Karveer!
> 
> I agree with you...everyone has such beautiful flowers for their avatars, so I added my own!


My avatar is growing inside in my kitchen. It's an anthurium - like from Hawaii. They grow like weeds there.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I give up. God will have to tend to them. I am retired. There are too many good people on here to let anyone spoil it for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you lose your appetite.http://www.progressivestoday.com/shock-planned-parenthood-points-to-bible-to-justify-abortions/


What an awful perspective on abortion. Morally bankrupt attitude uses Scripture to justify the act! Despicable!! :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady

I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made. 

The Lord is against those who are against him. Evil will not rein forever.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made.
> 
> The Lord is against those who are against him. Evil will not rein forever.


Have a safe journey, Yarnie and go knowing our prayers go with you. Holy Spirit will aid you in making the proper decisions.


----------



## Georgiegirl

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made.
> 
> The Lord is against those who are against him. Evil will not rein forever.


My prayers are for you & your Dad tonight. I also had to make some difficult decisions regarding my Mom. Be strong. Let us know how you are.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made.
> 
> The Lord is against those who are against him. Evil will not rein forever.


I'll be thinking of you and continue the prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Which classic actress are you?
> I am Bette Davis
> 
> http://www.playbuzz.com/jennyc10/which-screen-siren-are-you


Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> Morning everyone! CB-- so sorry about the nonstop rain. I am Bette Davis. Have a great day, everyone. Off to clean the house and run some errands, then work out. Nice to have a day to myself!


Lovely avatar gjz; are they from your garden?


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Elizabeth Taylor


Betty Davis???!


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely avatar gjz; are they from your garden?


Oh, I wish! I love tulips, but never seem to get around to planting any!


----------



## theyarnlady

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm waiting for my gold watch! I have to say CB, you have posted some outstanding recipes of late, as have some of the other ladies. Thank you for that.
> 
> And then all of the discussion about fresh herbs on pasta and eggs was torture - I'm running out to super market later and guess what's on the shopping list?


You havae to share some of your recipes as am sure living in another country you have different and interesting recipes.


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made.


Prayers are guiding you to the best decision.


----------



## theyarnlady

Thanks GKZ, how have you been doing? Love your tulips have not seen mine for a long while like about three years. Probably would have help if I had divided them. 

My mind right now says go but my body says no. Does that every happen to you. 

Life what a mystery all that matters is the Wonder where the yellow went when they brush their teeth with pesadent what every that tooth paste was.


----------



## Georgiegirl

I'm Lauren Bacall. I can live with that, oh yeah. I'm sure Bogey & I would have made a lovely couple. I know how to put my lips together & blow.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks GKZ, how have you been doing? Love your tulips have not seen mine for a long while like about three years. Probably would have help if I had divided them.
> 
> My mind right now says go but my body says no. Does that every happen to you.
> 
> Life what a mystery all that matters is the Wonder where the yellow went when they brush their teeth with pesadent what every that tooth paste was.


Mind body conflict happens all the time, Yarnie.


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks GKZ, how have you been doing? Love your tulips have not seen mine for a long while like about three years. Probably would have help if I had divided them.
> 
> My mind right now says go but my body says no. Does that every happen to you.
> 
> Life what a mystery all that matters is the Wonder where the yellow went when they brush their teeth with pesadent what every that tooth paste was.


Yarnie--all is well, just busy. This time of the year brings many guests and travels to see family.

I totally understand about your wanting to go and not go. When my mom was ill, I had to travel back to Iowa...Des Moines is not the cheapest airport to fly to. I wanted to see her, but dreaded the travel, snow, ice, cold--all those things that make the situation even worse. I have to say, I was always glad I did...we had some nice visits and created some memories. Keep strong, you will know what to do.

Pepsodent...my grandfather used that toothpaste! Very pepperminty. It was like chalk, if my memory is in tact! Brings a smile at the memory.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Nighty night. See y'all tomorrow.
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you lose your appetite.http://www.progressivestoday.com/shock-planned-parenthood-points-to-bible-to-justify-abortions/


 :shock: no end to the sugar coating they try to put on it


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tired tonight and off to see Dad tomorrow, Need prayers as some big decisions have to be made.
> 
> The Lord is against those who are against him. Evil will not rein forever.


I am praying for you Yarnie. Peace and guidance for you and your family. Praying for a good outcome with the decisions you have to make. All things come together for those who love You and are called by Your Name. All of your steps be ordered by the Lord. I pray the comforting Arms of Jesus are wrapped around you. Father I am asking this in Jesus Name.Thank You for giving us this special friend and the bonds we have with each other. I thank You for leading Yarnie in the right paths tomorrow and for watching out for her Daddy. I love You Lord .♥ To God be the Glory for the great things He will do tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> My prayers are for you & your Dad tonight. I also had to make some difficult decisions regarding my Mom. Be strong. Let us know how you are.


Lord I pray for Georgiegirl too with the difficult decisions she is going to have to make with her Mom. Lord lead her to with the right plans. Thank You Lord for our friends on D&P. Lord watch over us as we are attacked by evil. When we are weak You are our Strength. Thank You Father and I am praying in the Name of the Son. Send Your Holy Spirit to comfort and teach both Yarnie and Georgiegirl.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord I pray for Georgiegirl too with the difficult decisions she is going to have to make with her Mom. Lord lead her to with the right plans. Thank You Lord for our friends on D&P. Lord watch over us as we are attacked by evil. When we are weak You are our Strength. Thank You Father and I am praying in the Name of the Son. Send Your Holy Spirit to comfort and teach both Yarnie and Georgiegirl.


AMEN


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am praying for you Yarnie. Peace and guidance for you and your family. Praying for a good outcome with the decisions you have to make. All things come together for those who love You and are called by Your Name. All of your steps be ordered by the Lord. I pray the comforting Arms of Jesus are wrapped around you. Father I am asking this in Jesus Name.Thank You for giving us this special friend and the bonds we have with each other. I thank You for leading Yarnie in the right paths tomorrow and for watching out for her Daddy. I love You Lord .♥ To God be the Glory for the great things He will do tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord I pray for Georgiegirl too with the difficult decisions she is going to have to make with her Mom. Lord lead her to with the right plans. Thank You Lord for our friends on D&P. Lord watch over us as we are attacked by evil. When we are weak You are our Strength. Thank You Father and I am praying in the Name of the Son. Send Your Holy Spirit to comfort and teach both Yarnie and Georgiegirl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Had to share these gifts of beauty:


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


These are SO beautiful. Thank you for sharing, KPG. Good to have you here.


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


Beautiful flowers!


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


Hey, KPG...it's great to see you here! I was wondering about you.

The flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


There you are! You're a stealthy thing aren't you?

It's really nice to see you and thank you for your lovely offerings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, KPG...it's great to see you here! I was wondering about you.
> 
> The flowers are beautiful!


Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.

_I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> There you are! You're a stealthy thing aren't you?
> 
> It's really nice to see you and thank you for your lovely offerings.


Hi Womby, God truly makes beautiful things!


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


Good to know that fame hasn't changed you! :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


 :XD: Now that speech is funny! "I never give peace a chance" now that is a gem!!!!


----------



## WendyBee

Giffty those are such beautiful flowers...what are the names of the pink ones at the bottom of the pics? I really love those.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> Good to know that fame hasn't changed you! :shock:


Hi thumper - every time I see your avatar I fall in love with the babies all over again!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: Now that speech is funny! "I never give peace a chance" now that is a gem!!!!


Why are you even talking to me, aren't you afraid? 
*"BOO!"*


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Giffty those are such beautiful flowers...what are the names of the pink ones at the bottom of the pics? I really love those.


Sorry, BusyBee, I have no idea - I call them "pink fireworks." Bought them, had them planted, watered them and that is what grows. I'll look them up right now and see if I can find notes on what I bought.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you even talking to me, aren't you afraid?
> *"BOO!"*


Do you know that at this moment in time, our respective countries have the same date? *BOO TO YOU TOO!*


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Do you know that at this moment in time, our respective countries have the same date? *BOO TO YOU TOO!*


What? Aren't the dates the same every day? * "Raaa!"*


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> What? Aren't the dates the same every day? * "Raaa!"*


Oh, you!


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


You are a great person. Thank God you are here. I missed you!


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Giffty those are such beautiful flowers...what are the names of the pink ones at the bottom of the pics? I really love those.


Hello WeeBee, I'm frantically knitting my afghan and loving it. They really are addictive!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> You are a great person. Thank God you are here. I missed you!


LL, that's a lovely thing to say.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> LL, that's a lovely thing to say.


Thank you. You are a wonderful person, too.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. You are a wonderful person, too.


Oh, you sweetheart! And so are you!


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, you sweetheart! And so are you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

OK, I hate to break up the love fest, but I have to answer BusyB.

The pink flowers are called "Thrift" I believe. Also known as Sea Thrift.

I think that is what I bought.  

(Thanks peeps for your kind words.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Do you know that at this moment in time, our respective countries have the same date? *BOO TO YOU TOO!*


Seriously, what did you mean by this statement? My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello WeeBee, I'm frantically knitting my afghan and loving it. They really are addictive!


G`Day Wombie.Knitting afghans while watching a tv show/DVD is my most fave pastime of them all. It`s so therapeutic isn`t it.
.


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously, what did you mean by this statement? My curiosity is piqued.


I think it`s because Australia is so far ahead compared to the USA, but there is an hour or two where Australia and America have the same Tuesday 2nd June before it`s Wednesday the third. Wombie`s today is our tomorrow


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> I think it`s because Australia is so far ahead compared to the USA, but there is an hour or two where Australia and America have the same Tuesday 2nd June before it`s Wednesday the third. Wombie`s today is our tomorrow


Thanks! I never knew this.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously, what did you mean by this statement? My curiosity is piqued.


Well, at the time it was 23.55 pm here and it was still June 3rd and I noticed on the board it was June 3rd too!

Love fest! :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks! I never knew this.


10.22 pm where I am in Australia, 3/6/14
12,22 am, Wednesday, 4/6/14, where Wombat is in Australia right now.
What time is it where you are, about 10.22 am. Tuesday 3/6/14


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> G`Day Wombie.Knitting afghans while watching a tv show/DVD is my most fave pastime of them all. It`s so therapeutic isn`t it.
> .


You've gotta love G'day! It is therapeutic, so much so that I prefer to knit the afghan rather than sleep and I'm finding I feel a whole lot better for it! (Funny about that)

Knitting afghans must release a certain hormone (?oxytocin) because I don't get this type of urge when I knit sweaters! :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore

EveMCooke said:


> 10.22 pm where I am in Australia, 3/6/14
> 12,22 am, Wednesday, 4/6/14, where Wombat is in Australia right now.
> What time is it where you are, about 10.22 am. Tuesday 3/6/14


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Well, at the time it was 23.55 pm here and it was still June 3rd and I noticed on the board it was June 3rd too!
> 
> Love fest! :XD:


That's why I love Australia, Aussies and Wombats. They sometimes line up real-time to what I exist in! Love fest - June 3rd, documented, real, finished!!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's why I love Australia, Aussies and Wombats. They sometimes line up real-time to what I exist in! Love fest!!!!


Stop it you! Abdominal muscles aching, facial muscles aching, tears streaming down - Love it! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Stop it you! Abdominal muscles aching, facial muscles aching, tears streaming down - Love it! :XD:


What is your problem; we are exercising and getting in shape for the next 2nd annual _Peeps Love Fest_; get movin'.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is your problem; we are exercising and getting in shape for the next 2nd annual _Peeps Love Fest_; get movin'.


Roger, Wilco! Hey what about 'ours' is that still happening?


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's why I love Australia, Aussies and Wombats. They sometimes line up real-time to what I exist in! Love fest - June 3rd, documented, real, finished!!!!


And Australian soap operas are excellent too. They are just as addicting as the British ones (I`m watching one now...Emmerdale)

I agree with give peas a chance...and green beans and potatoes too


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> And Australian soap operas are excellent too. They are just as addicting as the British ones (I`m watching one now...Emmerdale)
> 
> I agree with give peas a chance...and green beans and potatoes too


Not you too WeeBee! I won't be able to use my abdo muscles for much longer :XD:

I found out Wendy, that Neighbours (current) is screening on a station I can't get :evil: I've only got an internal aerial - must get external!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Roger, Wilco! Hey what about 'ours' is that still happening?


Womby; do you know what "Peeps" are in the USA?

Here's what we think of when mentioning "peeps."


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Womby; do you know what "Peeps" are in the USA?
> 
> Here's what we think of when mentioning "peeps."


That seems very cute. I thought 'peeps' meant people?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Ya' know what? I'm reading all these love letters back & forth amongst "OUR" own, special KPers ..... & guess what? I'll bet the "other side" is simply eating their hearts out - don! ya' know!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? I'm reading all these love letters back & forth amongst "OUR" own, special KPers ..... & guess what? I'll bet the "other side" is simply eating their hearts out - don! ya' know!


I know that the exchanges here are often referred to as "kissy, kissy"


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> That seems very cute. I thought 'peeps' meant people?


No, "peeps" are marshmallow, sugar candies given to kids at Easter. Also, the nickname for baby chicks (real ones).

In America, your group of close friends are referred to as your "peeps."

Date, not important!  :XD:

You can have love fests, anytime, anyway amongst and with your Peeps!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Roger, Wilco! Hey what about 'ours' is that still happening?


Is this English? :XD: And who is Wilco?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> I agree with give peas a chance...and green beans and potatoes too


What about carrots - I love carrots.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is this English? :XD: And who is Wilco?


It supposed to mean, Roger, will cooperate (I think).

"And who is Wilco?" :XD:


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Not you too WeeBee! I won't be able to use my abdo muscles for much longer :XD:
> 
> I found out Wendy, that Neighbours (current) is screening on a station I can't get :evil: I've only got an internal aerial - must get external!!!


We can`t have you missing Neighbours...that just won`t do. This is where I watch it online Wombie... http://tenplay.com.au/channel-eleven/neighbours/episodes


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? I'm reading all these love letters back & forth amongst "OUR" own, special KPers ..... & guess what? I'll bet the "other side" is simply eating their hearts out - don! ya' know!


They can eat their own --- peeps. They cannot have mine.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, "peeps" are marshmallow, sugar candies given to kids at Easter. Also, the nickname for baby chicks (real ones).
> 
> In America, your group of close friends are referred to as your "peeps."
> 
> Date, not important!  :XD:
> 
> You can have love fests, anytime, anyway amongst and with your Peeps!


Well, I have to say that is such a relief! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> It supposed to mean, Roger, will cooperate (I think).
> 
> "And who is Wilco?" :XD:


I think you are a deranged peep. But we'll still keep you.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> I know that the exchanges here are often referred to as "kissy, kissy"


Peeps means peoples too. But the other 'Peeps' are sugary marshmallow yellow chicks for Easter. But they have `em for Halloween, Christmas and other holidays too.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> We can`t have you missing Neighbours...that just won`t do. This is where I watch it online Wombie... http://tenplay.com.au/channel-eleven/neighbours/episodes


Thanks Wendy, I've put it in my favourites list. I never think to look for these things on the net. Compartmentalised brain you see!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> We can`t have you missing Neighbours...that just won`t do. This is where I watch it online Wombie... http://tenplay.com.au/channel-eleven/neighbours/episodes


BusyBee - do you know who Wilco is? Fill me in please. The Womby one is, well, you know, kinda wombly at the moment. I think due to the date and lack of sleep.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I know that the exchanges here are often referred to as "kissy, kissy"


That means "sickly, sweet" and over-the-top nice. Not really a compliment.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Peeps means peoples too. But the other 'Peeps' are sugary marshmallow yellow chicks for Easter. But they have `em for Halloween, Christmas and other holidays too.


We'll probably have them. Not having been around little ones for a while, I've forgotten all of the confectionary names. I've never really been one for candy/chocolate etc., But then I'll go on a bender and make cakes galore!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> BusyBee - do you know who Wilco is? Fill me in please. The Womby one is, well, you know, kinda wombly at the moment. I think due to the date and lack of sleep.


 :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> That means "sickly, sweet" and over-the-top nice. Not really a compliment.


Well I think our exchanges are great!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> We'll probably have them. Not having been around little ones for a while, I've forgotten all of the confectionary names. I've never really been one for candy/chocolate etc., But then I'll go on a bender and make cakes galore!


No problem. They taste like cardboard, so even if years past the expiration date, you can still eat them and not notice the difference.

BusyBee lied to you - they come in all colors - not just yellow. (see photos)

Don't listen to her unless she is talking about making great food and afghans. :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem. They taste like cardboard, so even if years past the expiration date, you can still eat them and not notice the difference.
> 
> BusyBee lied to you - they come in all colors - not just yellow. (see photos)
> 
> Don't listen to her unless she is talking about making great food and afghans. :lol:


Roger, Wilco! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Well I think our exchanges are great!


I'm about to attack you now - get ready.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Roger, Wilco! :XD:


Wilco - Roger that! ET phone home, PLEASE!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm about to attack you now - get ready.


Gee I've had such a good laugh! What a great way to wind down for the night, really. I always feel relaxed after a good laugh. My son was reading over my shoulder having a chuckle also!

He thinks we're mad. Thank you ladies for the merriment and I will check in tomorrow to observe the happenings and keep you all in line as I promised bon I would do in her absence!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wilco - Roger that! ET phone home, PLEASE!


 :XD: gifty, you've got it goin' on today!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

OK Womby and Wendy - I need to log off and get some work done. I have lots to do.

I'm participating in a stash sale soon (I sell my stash of fabric, notions, patterns, books) and need to get regular work done as well.

Luv ya Peeps!

W & W - your afghan and shawl are fantastic.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> It supposed to mean, Roger, will cooperate (I think).
> 
> "And who is Wilco?" :XD:


They both mean the same thing Wombie
Here`s the meaning behind it.



> roger wilco
> A phrase from two-way radio. It combines "Roger" (meaning "Received") and "Wilco" (meaning "will comply"). The letter R had been phonetic alphabet shorthand for "Received", and over the radio it became "Roger". In the military, Roger and Wilco are used exclusively. Basically it means I hear you and will comply with your wishes or command.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


They are so very beautiful and your great photographer's eye always show us the best of God's beauty. So happy to "see" you this morning.


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm about to attack you now - get ready.


Hey! We'll have none of that behavior here, thank you very much! Am I going to have to give you a time out?


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Gee I've had such a good laugh! What a great way to wind down for the night, really. I always feel relaxed after a good laugh. My son was reading over my shoulder having a chuckle also!
> 
> He thinks we're mad. *Thank you ladies for the merriment and I will check in tomorrow to observe the happenings* and keep you all in line as I promised bon I would do in her absence!


When you say tomorrow...is that your tomorrow, or our tomorrow?


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem. They taste like cardboard, so even if years past the expiration date, you can still eat them and not notice the difference.
> 
> BusyBee lied to you - they come in all colors - not just yellow. (see photos)
> 
> Don't listen to her unless she is talking about making great food and afghans. :lol:


LOL Gifty...don`t work too hard,
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> You havae to share some of your recipes as am sure living in another country you have different and interesting recipes.


That is a great idea! She can bring something she has cooked to the pool party!

I know what a fairy cake is. Does anyone else?


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


 :shock: You've been reading your fan mail :evil:

Some people can only build themselves up by tearing others down and you've been their target.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: no end to the sugar coating they try to put on it


And how to twist and turn it to be right. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


Beautiful Iris. What are those other cuties? :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


We sure don't think that about you. We love you. I am glad you are back. All the work in your garden shows how busy you have been.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you even talking to me, aren't you afraid?
> *"BOO!"*


 :XD:


----------



## thumper5316

WendyBee said:


> When you say tomorrow...is that your tomorrow, or our tomorrow?


If it was our tomorrow wouldn't that make it her today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> You've gotta love G'day! It is therapeutic, so much so that I prefer to knit the afghan rather than sleep and I'm finding I feel a whole lot better for it! (Funny about that)
> 
> Knitting afghans must release a certain hormone (?oxytocin) because I don't get this type of urge when I knit sweaters! :shock:


Can I say crikey? I love that word. My friend from Tasmania says it. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Womby; do you know what "Peeps" are in the USA?
> 
> Here's what we think of when mentioning "peeps."


Love the last peep. HA


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: You've been reading your fan mail :evil:
> 
> Some people can only build themselves up by tearing others down and you've been their target.


Amen. That is the only way they (think) can make themselves look good. But we know who really looks bad. :shock: :roll:


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I say crikey? I love that word. My friend from Tasmania says it. :XD:


From watching Australian soaps for many years I`ve picked up on so many wonderful sayings and phrases.....drongo and gallah being my two faves.
Then there is the word for sausages on the BBQ grill...snags. LOL
And I love how Australian men call each other mate.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had to share these gifts of beauty:


Thank you KPG for sharing such beauty with us. Flowers are some of the most beautiful of God's creations with the exception of mankind, of course.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


Giving peace a chance has been overrated. Those people who said those things about you were speaking vicariously.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> You are a great person. Thank God you are here. I missed you!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great idea! She can bring something she has cooked to the pool party!
> 
> I know what a fairy cake is. Does anyone else?


Never heard of a fairy cake. What is it? Recipe?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

WendyBee said:


> And Australian soap operas are excellent too. They are just as addicting as the British ones (I`m watching one now...Emmerdale)
> 
> I agree with give peas a chance...and green beans and potatoes too


Not a soap opera but more of a mini series and well worth watching if it comes your way. Aussie actors, Sam Neill and Bryan Brown, being Aussies. It is called Old School. I think there was an American series of the same name a few years ago but this is not related to that show.

Sam Neill and Bryan Brown reunite for television's 'Old School'
www.theaustralian.com.au/...old-school/story-fn9n8gph-1226917695922
May 17, 2014 - OLD school. It's not a bad description of Sam Neill and Bryan Brown, bona fide antipodean acting legends. The two men, born 12 weeks apart ..


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Hey karveer i do not have flowers. so don't feel bad.
> 
> I am so tried of late this heat is starting to get to me.Can't stand the AC sinus act up can't stand the heat.
> What happen to spring.
> 
> Rained last night and there are whirrle gigges all over the yard drive way ect. We arae going to havae maple tress up the wozzy next year.


Yarnie, Yarnie, Yarnie. It seems to me that just a few weeks ago you were complaining about the cold and how you wanted things to warm up. Now you are complaining about the heat, and it isn't even officially summer yet.


----------



## soloweygirl

gjz said:


> Yarnie--all is well, just busy. This time of the year brings many guests and travels to see family.
> 
> I totally understand about your wanting to go and not go. When my mom was ill, I had to travel back to Iowa...Des Moines is not the cheapest airport to fly to. I wanted to see her, but dreaded the travel, snow, ice, cold--all those things that make the situation even worse. I have to say, I was always glad I did...we had some nice visits and created some memories. Keep strong, you will know what to do.
> 
> Pepsodent...my grandfather used that toothpaste! Very pepperminty. It was like chalk, if my memory is in tact! Brings a smile at the memory.
> 
> Keep us posted.


When we were growing up, our neighbor wrote jingles for commercials. The Pepsodent was one of them. Ipana was another. Brusha, brush, brush get the new Ipana... Alka Seltzer plop, plop, fizz, fizz, oh what a relief it is - was another. He said that if his kids went around singing the jingles before he submitted them, they would be successful. It worked for him.


----------



## soloweygirl

Wombatnomore said:


> You've gotta love G'day! It is therapeutic, so much so that I prefer to knit the afghan rather than sleep and I'm finding I feel a whole lot better for it! (Funny about that)
> 
> Knitting afghans must release a certain hormone (?oxytocin) because I don't get this type of urge when I knit sweaters! :shock:


Maybe it's because you can curl up and get comfy-cozy with an afghan (when it is finished) as opposed to the sweater which will just keep you warm.


----------



## Georgiegirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is this English? :XD: And who is Wilco?


I'm thinking the term "Roger, Wilco" was used by the military during WWII. When a conversation was completed you'd say that to confirm you understood what had been said to you & you were ending the conversation & nothing further had to be said. If someone has a different explanation, I'm sure we'd all like to hear it...but.....I've herd this said in older war movies. So?


----------



## Georgiegirl

This is a much better explanation than the 1 I posted later, but kind-of along the same lines as mine.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I say crikey? I love that word. My friend from Tasmania says it. :XD:


You hear crikey in a lot of Brit movies.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great idea! She can bring something she has cooked to the pool party!
> 
> I know what a fairy cake is. Does anyone else?


Nope...don't know...what is it?


----------



## Georgiegirl

EveMCooke said:


> Not a soap opera but more of a mini series and well worth watching if it comes your way. Aussie actors, Sam Neill and Bryan Brown, being Aussies. It is called Old School. I think there was an American series of the same name a few years ago but this is not related to that show.
> 
> Sam Neill and Bryan Brown reunite for television's 'Old School'
> www.theaustralian.com.au/...old-school/story-fn9n8gph-1226917695922
> May 17, 2014 - OLD school. It's not a bad description of Sam Neill and Bryan Brown, bona fide antipodean acting legends. The two men, born 12 weeks apart ..


I simply love these 2 guys...great actors.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> Never heard of a fairy cake. What is it? Recipe?


They`re cupcakes


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> They`re cupcakes


B
Thanks, WendyBee.


----------



## gjz

knitpresentgifts said:


> BusyBee - do you know who Wilco is? Fill me in please. The Womby one is, well, you know, kinda wombly at the moment. I think due to the date and lack of sleep.


KPG--I hope this isn't a repeat, but Roger means--received. Pilots use it to make sure the other person knows the message was heard.

Wilco means --will comply. Meaning the person will execute the message.

My husband is a pilot for fun, I love radio talk!


----------



## gjz

Good afternoon all! Not staying long... Have my granddaughter and my youngest is stopping by for the keys to the cabin. Off to water plants! It's 94 degrees here right now-- too hot!


----------



## SQM

gjz said:


> KPG--I hope this isn't a repeat, but Roger means--received. Pilots use it to make sure the other person knows the message was heard.
> 
> Wilco means --will comply. Meaning the person will execute the message.
> 
> My husband is a pilot for fun, I love radio talk!


Great. So you can answer my latest radio talk question - what does copy mean?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

_... for whatever one sows, that you shall also reap. _

Very unusual growth ... I've been watching with great interest!


----------



## gjz

SQM said:


> Great. So you can answer my latest radio talk question - what does copy mean?


Copy is what a pilot (pilotA) says when two other pilots (pilots B &C) are talking to one another and the information applies to pilot A as well-- but they may not be talking to pilot A.

My favorite phrase is "no joy" which means that you do not see a plane that is in your vincinity...and potentially in your flight path. Not sure why they say it...because the pilot doesn't say "joy" if he sees the plane. They say, 
"I have the plane in sight" or something like that.


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> _... for whatever one sows, that you shall also reap. _
> 
> Very interesting growth ... I've been watching with great interest!


Is it a perennial or an annual?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Never heard of a fairy cake. What is it? Recipe?


Fairy cake is a cupcake. I don't have a recipe for fairy cake . But I do have a recipe for a Hostess cupcake it you want it. I haven't tried it but could eat one if I had it. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Is it a perennial or an annual?


Wasn't it Clinton who said, "The first thing you ought to do when you find yourself in a hole is to quit shoveling?" Maybe this guy took it to heart and literally.

Or perhaps it is a SOS call for help, or a grave marker done by the wife who followed the husband around with a broom and shovel cleaning up after him. 

It is a puzzlement ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts

gjz said:


> KPG--I hope this isn't a repeat, but Roger means--received. Pilots use it to make sure the other person knows the message was heard.
> 
> Wilco means --will comply. Meaning the person will execute the message.
> 
> My husband is a pilot for fun, I love radio talk!


Thanks everyone for the explanations, but I think Wilco is the name of Womby's son. It is what I'm calling him, anyway. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Good afternoon all! Not staying long... Have my granddaughter and my youngest is stopping by for the keys to the cabin. Off to water plants! It's 94 degrees here right now-- too hot!


Wow that hot already!? You just had snow a few weeks ago.
It is 87 her with 100% humidity. It is stifling. ugh!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Hey! We'll have none of that behavior here, thank you very much! Am I going to have to give you a time out?


_"No one puts baby in a corner."_ ~Patrick Swayze/Dirty Dancing.~


----------



## knitpresentgifts

I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.  


So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.
> 
> So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


 :thumbup: :x :roll:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Fairy cake is a cupcake. I don't have a recipe for fairy cake . But I do have a recipe for a Hostess cupcake it you want it. I haven't tried it but could eat one if I had it. :shock:


Hostess cupcake sounds soooooo delish right now! I'm sure others would also love to have the recipe, CB. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow that hot already!? You just had snow a few weeks ago.
> It is 87 her with 100% humidity. It is stifling. ugh!


I don't know how you ladies can take the high humidity and high temps. We are having high humidity right now and I'm ready to crawl out of my skin. (No AC here)


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.
> 
> So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


He deserted the Benghazi patriots but rescues a deserter, at such a high cost, no less! :evil:


----------



## Huckleberry

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord I pray for Georgiegirl too with the difficult decisions she is going to have to make with her Mom. Lord lead her to with the right plans. Thank You Lord for our friends on D&P. Lord watch over us as we are attacked by evil. When we are weak You are our Strength. Thank You Father and I am praying in the Name of the Son. Send Your Holy Spirit to comfort and teach both Yarnie and Georgiegirl.


Country Bumpkins
I see, this thread turned into a Chapel. So sad that the most private matters are advertised like Beer now. That is degradation of conversations with a higher power to the highest degree. Oh well, have depicted Religion as a business for a while and it is getting truer by the minute. Opened an account yet to which offerings are to be send for "the work you did"? Shame be yours.


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.
> 
> So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


knitpresent
we know, you prefer for us to be a lawless nation and retain people forever without legal representation. As to the American, let the proper authorities handle that, you are not qualified. He will be judged by his Peers and you do not fit into that category.


----------



## SQM

Gee Huck. She is only wishing for help for a friend. These women put their faith as a top priority. Regardless of our own beliefs, they should not be scolding for something as mild as a prayer for good wishes. One should never reject or criticize good energy.


----------



## Huckleberry

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? I'm reading all these love letters back & forth amongst "OUR" own, special KPers ..... & guess what? I'll bet the "other side" is simply eating their hearts out - don! ya' know!


Georgiegirl
really? We play with adults now, have outgrown childish things.


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wasn't it Clinton who said, "The first thing you ought to do when you find yourself in a hole is to quit shoveling?" Maybe this guy took it to heart and literally.
> 
> Or perhaps it is a SOS call for help, or a grave marker done by the wife who followed the husband around with a broom and shovel cleaning up after him.
> 
> It is a puzzlement ...


knitpresengfits
ever heard of Art?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengfits
> ever heard of Art?


Oh my gosh Huck! Glad you asked us. I sure have heard of Art, he was my uncle. Did you also know him? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> Great. So you can answer my latest radio talk question - what does copy mean?


It means they recieved the message SQM


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh Huck! Glad you asked us. I sure have heard of Art, he was my uncle. Did you also know him? Inquiring minds want to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins




----------



## theyarnlady

I am tried of the childrens games. Please just shut up .


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> Gee Huck. She is only wishing for help for a friend. These women put their faith as a top priority. Regardless of our own beliefs, they should not be scolding for something as mild as a prayer for good wishes. One should never reject or criticize good energy.


I hope that you are not playing a game and mean what you say.


----------



## WendyBee

Looks like Happy Hour came early for the AOW


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry but am not in the mood tonight for women getting their giggles from being mean. 

I have spent this day doing something more important than playing the nasty game.

Life is to short for women who are old enough to know better to have to do the hate trip every time they feel the urge. 
Go hate something that is worth while. Like the way this world is going, or how about what is happening to people that are innocent and being killed for believeing in God.
Tell the 10 year old girl who went before a goverment committie to tell how in Africa her father was killed befor her eyes because he would not reannouce his faith in Jesus.
Go to a hospital and comfort someone who is dieing. Hold a child in pain or just open your door and cheek to see if your neighbor needs help.
So Please just shut up.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am sorry for the angry words but not the meaning.

I ask God to give me the patience of Job, but sometime do not list to what I have ask.


----------



## west coast kitty

Someone filled with so much hate and bitterness that they snipe at giving support and comfort to friends is in desperate need of prayers themselves.


----------



## west coast kitty

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh Huck! Glad you asked us. I sure have heard of Art, he was my uncle. Did you also know him? Inquiring minds want to know.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYGk2EsPhxo


Thanks CB


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> I hope that you are not playing a game and mean what you say.


Ask some of your friends.

I understand it is taking some time for you to trust me. Makes sense. But we are not so different. We are all going thru similar things in our lives. So I am more liberal in my politics, I am certainly not a Leftie. I left the Lefties when they started becoming very Pro-Palestine. The only real 'ism' I believe in is Zionist. I want Israel to survive. Makes me feel safer and as many of you know, it is so beautiful. I am sure if we were in a public knitting group you would like me a lot. I am not religious as you are, but I love ritual and music. So I like seeing the beauty of the ceremonies of various religions.

While you are here Yarns, I am teaching myself granny squares crochet. I am also am trying tunisian. Do you crochet. Bye.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but am not in the mood tonight for women getting their giggles from being mean.
> 
> I have spent this day doing something more important than playing the nasty game.
> 
> Life is to short for women who are old enough to know better to have to do the hate trip every time they feel the urge.
> Go hate something that is worth while. Like the way this world is going, or how about what is happening to people that are innocent and being killed for believeing in God.
> Tell the 10 year old girl who went before a goverment committie to tell how in Africa her father was killed befor her eyes because he would not reannouce his faith in Jesus.
> Go to a hospital and comfort someone who is dieing. Hold a child in pain or just open your door and cheek to see if your neighbor needs help.
> So Please just shut up.


Thanks for reminding us of what's really important! Hugs.

How's your Dad Yarnie?


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but am not in the mood tonight for women getting their giggles from being mean.
> 
> I have spent this day doing something more important than playing the nasty game.
> 
> Life is to short for women who are old enough to know better to have to do the hate trip every time they feel the urge.
> Go hate something that is worth while. Like the way this world is going, or how about what is happening to people that are innocent and being killed for believeing in God.
> Tell the 10 year old girl who went before a goverment committie to tell how in Africa her father was killed befor her eyes because he would not reannouce his faith in Jesus.
> Go to a hospital and comfort someone who is dieing. Hold a child in pain or just open your door and cheek to see if your neighbor needs help.
> So Please just shut up.


Brava Yarns!!!!!


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> Someone filled with so much hate and bitterness that they snipe at giving support and comfort to friends is in desperate need of prayers themselves.


Perfectly said westy

:thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but am not in the mood tonight for women getting their giggles from being mean.
> 
> I have spent this day doing something more important than playing the nasty game.
> 
> Life is to short for women who are old enough to know better to have to do the hate trip every time they feel the urge.
> Go hate something that is worth while. Like the way this world is going, or how about what is happening to people that are innocent and being killed for believeing in God.
> Tell the 10 year old girl who went before a goverment committie to tell how in Africa her father was killed befor her eyes because he would not reannouce his faith in Jesus.
> Go to a hospital and comfort someone who is dieing. Hold a child in pain or just open your door and cheek to see if your neighbor needs help.
> So Please just shut up.


Nicely said.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> Ask some of your friends.
> 
> I understand it is taking some time for you to trust me. Makes sense. But we are not so different. We are all going thru similar things in our lives. So I am more liberal in my politics, I am certainly not a Leftie. I left the Lefties when they started becoming very Pro-Palestine. The only real 'ism' I believe in is Zionist. I want Israel to survive. Makes me feel safer and as many of you know, it is so beautiful. I am sure if we were in a public knitting group you would like me a lot. I am not religious as you are, but I love ritual and music. So I like seeing the beauty of the ceremonies of various religions.
> 
> While you are here Yarns, I am teaching myself granny squares crochet. I am also am trying tunisian. Do you crochet. Bye.


SQM I am sorry for going off, but I took your message as being insulting to faith. I should not judge before I understand what is meant by your post and for that I am sorry.

I have just had enough of Hucks and her firendwho every her new name is coming on here to start a fight.

I have had a day of being with my Dad and watching him drift out of my life. I have seem so many older people sitting in wheel chairs and not seeing anyone who loves them. I spent my day wanting to hug each one of them. 
Life is to short to listen to a person that all she can offer life is nasty comments ect.

Yes I do Crochet My dear older lady friend where I use to live taught me how to do it and I taught her how to knit.
The Tunision sitich is beautiful. Have you tried the crocodile sitich. It looks like scales when done, but beautiful


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> SQM I am sorry for going off, but I took your message as being insulting to faith. I should not judge before I understand what is meant by your post and for that I am sorry.
> 
> I have just had enough of Hucks and her firendwho every her new name is coming on here to start a fight.
> 
> I have had a day of being with my Dad and watching him drift out of my life. I have seem so many older people sitting in wheel chairs and not seeing anyone who loves them. I spent my day wanting to hug each one of them.
> Life is to short to listen to a person that all she can offer life is nasty comments ect.
> 
> Yes I do Crochet My dear older lady friend where I use to live taught me how to do it and I taught her how to knit.
> The Tunision sitich is beautiful. Have you tried the crocodile sitich. It looks like scales when done, but beautiful


Don't worry about me. You have tons on your plate. Sending you good energy.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK Dad is going down a bit more everytime I see him but we got some of the finicial problems settled so he has peace about that. We talk about times gone by when I was little and how when he would come home late he would be in Kitchen and making what is called a Denver sandwich with eggs ect. It made him cry then I cried. Then we talk about the Otters he took me to see in Minn. The man who rasied them , had the otters used in a Disney film I can not remember the name of right now.

Oh and out to eat. I had the most lushs salad with chuncks of cheese, and an mustard blsamic dressing could have sat and eat 6 of them.


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> Nicely said.


Thanks Thumper but should learn to not be so mouth in gear and jumping at some. My Dad laughs at me for my stubbornness. I get it from him. I also get from him don't hold back get it out and then you will feel better and get on with life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB


Is this another pic of Earl?


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM you did say one thing that I do not agree with asking my friends why? Then why not ask your friends. It works both ways. Sorry just don't want to see any on here who have been nothing but kind to me to be question about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Dad is going down a bit more everytime I see him but we got some of the finicial problems settled so he has peace about that. We talk about times gone by when I was little and how when he would come home late he would be in Kitchen and making what is called a Denver sandwich with eggs ect. It made him cry then I cried. Then we talk about the Otters he took me to see in Minn. The man who rasied them , had the otters used in a Disney film I can not remember the name of right now.
> 
> Oh and out to eat. I had the most lushs salad with chuncks of cheese, and an mustard blsamic dressing could have sat and eat 6 of them.


I am glad our prayers were answered today with your Daddy.
What is a Denver Sandwich you both made? The salad sounds delish.


----------



## WendyBee

You and your Dad are in my prayers Yarnie &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad our prayers were answered today with your Daddy.
> What is a Denver Sandwich you both made? The salad sounds delish.


Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.

His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done. 
But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper, stop your wondering!!! Ive been sooooooo busy, you know, being my close minded, grudge holding, superior, judgmental misogynistic self. Im running around attacking everyone in my sights - gotta keep up my arrogant reputation for hurting people using my multiple identities. Dontcha know that? When in doubt, I never give peace a chance. It has been said for me, Im nasty, threaten people and make them afraid of me and have zero compassion. Im a pretty lousy Christian too. Thats a fact.
> 
> _I would rather be a little nobody, then to be an evil somebody._ Abraham Lincoln


Oh, you are too funny, but you are one of my best friends! Birds of a feather "flock" together as they say so----------!


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> When you say tomorrow...is that your tomorrow, or our tomorrow?


Hi WeeBee

I was referring to my tomorrow, and your today.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I say crikey? I love that word. My friend from Tasmania says it. :XD:


'Crikey' away CB.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> From watching Australian soaps for many years I`ve picked up on so many wonderful sayings and phrases.....drongo and gallah being my two faves.
> Then there is the word for sausages on the BBQ grill...snags. LOL
> And I love how Australian men call each other mate.


We have a TV channel here called 7 mate! It's very 'blokey' with a massive amount of sport content and 'male' type pursuits. The channel also shows a lot of extremely good documentary's and movies. Fancy!


----------



## Wombatnomore

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe it's because you can curl up and get comfy-cozy with an afghan (when it is finished) as opposed to the sweater which will just keep you warm.


Hi solow! That makes perfect sense. The anticipation of the end result.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Great. So you can answer my latest radio talk question - what does copy mean?


Copy means that the message has been heard and understood. Hi SQM!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


Sandwich sounds good. My grandmother used to make egg and ham sandwiches with mustard. In the summer put a big slice of tomato on it. Yummy. I am happy you got to enjoy your time with your Daddy and your sweet memories. Brings tears to my eyes just thinking about you 2 together.
I know you love you brother. He sounds like a good one. This with you Daddy will bring you closer together.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks everyone for the explanations, but I think Wilco is the name of Womby's son. It is what I'm calling him, anyway. :-D


Now, how did you know that! I actually like the name Wil, as in William though. :XD:


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great idea! She can bring something she has cooked to the pool party!
> 
> I know what a fairy cake is. Does anyone else?


Of course I know--where do you think I've been all my life? Duh!


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Ask some of your friends.
> 
> I understand it is taking some time for you to trust me. Makes sense. But we are not so different. We are all going thru similar things in our lives. So I am more liberal in my politics, I am certainly not a Leftie. I left the Lefties when they started becoming very Pro-Palestine. The only real 'ism' I believe in is Zionist. I want Israel to survive. Makes me feel safer and as many of you know, it is so beautiful. I am sure if we were in a public knitting group you would like me a lot. I am not religious as you are, but I love ritual and music. So I like seeing the beauty of the ceremonies of various religions.
> 
> While you are here Yarns, I am teaching myself granny squares crochet. I am also am trying tunisian. Do you crochet. Bye.


I can vouch for SQM, Yarnie. She's been very good to me.


----------



## Huckleberry

west coast kitty said:


> Someone filled with so much hate and bitterness that they snipe at giving support and comfort to friends is in desperate need of prayers themselves.


west coast kitty
you don't get it, do you!


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> I see, this thread turned into a Chapel. So sad that the most private matters are advertised like Beer now. That is degradation of conversations with a higher power to the highest degree. Oh well, have depicted Religion as a business for a while and it is getting truer by the minute. Opened an account yet to which offerings are to be send for "the work you did"? Shame be yours.


Of course we have an account as you "fly" by drop a few thousand please!


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> you don't get it, do you!


Sure she "got" it, but you must "fly" somewhere else!


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> _... for whatever one sows, that you shall also reap. _
> 
> Very unusual growth ... I've been watching with great interest!


Will it bear fruit or give birth! I want one!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Janeway said:


> Will it bear fruit or give birth! I want one!


 :XD: Hi Janie, how are you?


----------



## Janeway

gjz said:


> Copy is what a pilot (pilotA) says when two other pilots (pilots B &C) are talking to one another and the information applies to pilot A as well-- but they may not be talking to pilot A.
> 
> My favorite phrase is "no joy" which means that you do not see a plane that is in your vincinity...and potentially in your flight path. Not sure why they say it...because the pilot doesn't say "joy" if he sees the plane. They say,
> "I have the plane in sight" or something like that.


Yes, Huck didn't want to "talk" plane with me & it seems you know "much" more things than she "never" knew!!!!


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> _"No one puts baby in a corner."_ ~Patrick Swayze/Dirty Dancing.~


Here you go KPG!


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Looks like Happy Hour came early for the AOW


 :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> Georgiegirl
> really? We play with adults now, have outgrown childish things.


I think I've found your toy plane!


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresent
> we know, you prefer for us to be a lawless nation and retain people forever without legal representation. As to the American, let the proper authorities handle that, you are not qualified. He will be judged by his Peers and you do not fit into that category.


Your plane is waiting!


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> Gee Huck. She is only wishing for help for a friend. These women put their faith as a top priority. Regardless of our own beliefs, they should not be scolding for something as mild as a prayer for good wishes. One should never reject or criticize good energy.


Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry for the angry words but not the meaning.
> 
> I ask God to give me the patience of Job, but sometime do not list to what I have ask.


It's alright to be angry sometimes, Yarnie. Righteous anger has its place. Jesus, Himself, became angry in reaction to what He saw happening around Him.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Someone filled with so much hate and bitterness that they snipe at giving support and comfort to friends is in desperate need of prayers themselves.


Let's keep them in our prayers. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Thumper but should learn to not be so mouth in gear and jumping at some. My Dad laughs at me for my stubbornness. I get it from him. I also get from him don't hold back get it out and then you will feel better and get on with life.


Prayers are continued for the comfort you are needing during this difficult time in your life! Arm hugs, Janie


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> We have a TV channel here called 7 mate! It's very 'blokey' with a massive amount of sport content and 'male' type pursuits. The channel also shows a lot of extremely good documentary's and movies. Fancy!


Oh my goodness Wombie...someone at another site made an excellent observation at who Kate Ramsays killer could be in Neighbours if it`s not Sienna. What if its that cousin of Georgia's...Gem? She was so jealous of Kate and Georgias friendship wasn`t she, and she was obviously loopy.


----------



## Janeway

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: Hi Janie, how are you?


Hanging in there as have been setting too much so legs told me so I called the doctor & he guessed it setting too much causes leg pain with cramps.

Thanks for asking. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi WeeBee
> 
> I was referring to my tomorrow, and your today.


China only has one time zone, but by the time you travel from West to East, it would be several days!


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


You have so much on your plate, Yarnie. I pray that the Lord will carry you through the hard times.♥♥♥
Your brother overcame much with not being diagnosed with dyslexia till later in life. He compensated for it well. His learning style is quite different from ours, but as a result, he understands certain things thoroughly and completely.


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> 'Crikey' away CB.


OK Wombie, what is the meaning of this word, 'Crikey'? ;-)


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Of course I know--where do you think I've been all my life? Duh!


Funny poster, Janie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Of course we have an account as you "fly" by drop a few thousand please!


Janie, you are funny tonight!  :-D :XD:


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> SQM you did say one thing that I do not agree with asking my friends why? Then why not ask your friends. It works both ways. Sorry just don't want to see any on here who have been nothing but kind to me to be question about that.


You misunderstood. I privately have gotten friendly with a few of your FFs here. I think they may want to keep that private but if they want to share with you, they can PM you.

That's all. Stop jumping to the worst conclusions. You are busy enough now in your life to be wasting your energy on looking for ulterior motives about me. I think I have explained my change of heart enough times already. Cannot bore the readers. (Capital Crime - off with the Sloth's head on charges of being very dull, indeed.) But we still have our different POV on some topics and that does not bother me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Jokim said:


> OK Wombie, what is the meaning of this word, 'Crikey'? ;-)


It actually does not mean anything. It is an explicative, used to denote surprise or happiness. Crickey, will you look at that. Crickey moses I am happy today. Crickey, just look at the time. And so forth.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow that hot already!? You just had snow a few weeks ago.
> It is 87 her with 100% humidity. It is stifling. ugh!


I know! I feel badly for you...humidity is the worst!


----------



## gjz

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.
> 
> So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


I don't think "disgusted" is a strong enough word. What in the world was he thinking? I have a friend whose cousin was in a "sister platoon". I didn't know there was such a thing as a sister platoon, but she said that her cousin called him a deserter and they should have never made the deal they did.


----------



## gjz

Thanks CB for being a friend to those on this thread who need comfort during difficult times.


----------



## thumper5316

Jokim said:


> It's alright to be angry sometimes, Yarnie. Righteous anger has its place. Jesus, Himself, became angry in reaction to what He saw happening around Him.


As I recall his weapon of choice was a whip.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> You misunderstood. I privately have gotten friendly with a few of your FFs here. I think they may want to keep that private but if they want to share with you, they can PM you.
> 
> That's all. Stop jumping to the worst conclusions. You are busy enough now in your life to be wasting your energy on looking for ulterior motives about me. I think I have explained my change of heart enough times already. Cannot bore the readers. (Capital Crime - off with the Sloth's head on charges of being very dull, indeed.) But we still have our different POV on some topics and that does not bother me.


Life would be very dull, indeed, if we all agreed on everything all the time.


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


Oh my gosh, Yarnie...you bring back some great memories for me every time you talk about you Dad! A Denver sandwich!!! Yummy! They are the best! I am glad you are able to talk with him and remember good times, I am sure it brings him peace. It is nice you have gotten money matters cleared up...must be a relief. I am saying my prayers daily for you and your family.


----------



## gjz

Janeway said:


> Yes, Huck didn't want to "talk" plane with me & it seems you know "much" more things than she "never" knew!!!!


I love to fly...I can't get my license because my husband and I would fight over who gets the controls. I listen to the tower and make sure he has heard the directions....AWOS code, airport frequencies, which planes are where, which taxiway to take, where to exit. I love it! I'll talk flying with you anytime! Most people who fly, talk about flying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK I forgot to tell you Happy 26th Anniversary today!


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> Ask some of your friends.
> 
> I understand it is taking some time for you to trust me. Makes sense. But we are not so different. We are all going thru similar things in our lives. So I am more liberal in my politics, I am certainly not a Leftie. I left the Lefties when they started becoming very Pro-Palestine. The only real 'ism' I believe in is Zionist. I want Israel to survive. Makes me feel safer and as many of you know, it is so beautiful. I am sure if we were in a public knitting group you would like me a lot. I am not religious as you are, but I love ritual and music. So I like seeing the beauty of the ceremonies of various religions.
> 
> While you are here Yarns, I am teaching myself granny squares crochet. I am also am trying tunisian. Do you crochet. Bye.


I hope you enjoy using crochet - granny squares are great stash busters and very versatile and tunisian creates a wonderful fabric.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Dad is going down a bit more everytime I see him but we got some of the finicial problems settled so he has peace about that. We talk about times gone by when I was little and how when he would come home late he would be in Kitchen and making what is called a Denver sandwich with eggs ect. It made him cry then I cried. Then we talk about the Otters he took me to see in Minn. The man who rasied them , had the otters used in a Disney film I can not remember the name of right now.
> 
> Oh and out to eat. I had the most lushs salad with chuncks of cheese, and an mustard blsamic dressing could have sat and eat 6 of them.


I know what you mean Yarnie. Our memories becomes so much more important when we see the time shortening. I'm glad you were able to work out the other issues and share your stories. That gives both of you comfort. Hugs.


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> I know what you mean Yarnie. Our memories becomes so much more important when we see the time shortening. I'm glad you were able to work out the other issues and share your stories. That gives both of you comfort. Hugs.


Are you a night owl WCK? How are you?


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness Wombie...someone at another site made an excellent observation at who Kate Ramsays killer could be in Neighbours if it`s not Sienna. What if its that cousin of Georgia's...Gem? She was so jealous of Kate and Georgias friendship wasn`t she, and she was obviously loopy.


You know these writers Wendy, they try to make the perpetrator the one least expected. Who knows?


----------



## Wombatnomore

gjz said:


> I love to fly...I can't get my license because my husband and I would fight over who gets the controls. I listen to the tower and make sure he has heard the directions....AWOS code, airport frequencies, which planes are where, which taxiway to take, where to exit. I love it! I'll talk flying with you anytime! Most people who fly, talk about flying.


Echo
Xray
Charli
Echo
Lima
Lima
Echo
November
Tango!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this another pic of Earl?


No this is another of our semi-feral cats, "Nod" - I took this pic just a couple of hours before we had to euthanize him. He would have been 13 soon. We're lucky to have a vet that makes house calls so he didn't have the trauma of having to go in to the clinic but was on our deck. Even though our ferals aren't cuddly pets, they all have distinct personalities and enjoyed having their pets. We were so upset at having to let him go but couldn't let him suffer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Did you just lose him recently? I am so sorry. He is a beauty.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


Your brother sounds like a pretty special guy too Yarnie. I'm glad he's there for you and Dad. Growing up as a family we know each other better than anyone else. Sounds like you have lots of reasons to be proud of him and I'm sure he's proud of you too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> you don't get it, do you!


I get it very well! I hope that someday you let a little light into the darkness of your heart - in the meantime you have my pity.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I forgot to tell you Happy 26th Anniversary today!


Thanks CB! We had turkey dinner today, but anniversary is tomorrow - we'll probably go to our favourite Greek restaurant. How was your day, did it finally stop raining?


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> No this is another of our semi-feral cats, "Nod" - I took this pic just a couple of hours before we had to euthanize him. He would have been 13 soon. We're lucky to have a vet that makes house calls so he didn't have the trauma of having to go in to the clinic but was on our deck. Even though our ferals aren't cuddly pets, they all have distinct personalities and enjoyed having their pets. We were so upset at having to let him go but couldn't let him suffer.


I`m so sorry westy... Nod is beautiful. Nod was very lucky to have had you in his life for all of those 13 years. You made the kindest and most heartbreaking choice of all. 
God Speed sweet Nod, your Rainbow Bridge awaits. Say hi to my Alfie for me.
♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> Are you a night owl WCK? How are you?


I'm good Womby; how are you doing? Are you working on your afghan again? Not really a night owl, I usually call it a day by midnight but it's still fairly early here on the west coast - now just after 10 pm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB! We had turkey dinner today, but anniversary is tomorrow - we'll probably go to our favourite Greek restaurant. How was your day, did it finally stop raining?


I knew today was turkey day. Happy Anniversary tomorrow. 
Greek sounds good for a party. 
It didn't rain today. But it was so hot and humid I didn't get much done today outside. Dh , DS and GS are going to start to get the pool open tomorrow. Will take a couple of days to get it up and going. It is hot enough to swim.GD and I are going to town shopping for her things for church camp. So will be out of the boys way. :shock: :roll: :-o


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you just lose him recently? I am so sorry. He is a beauty.


It was yesterday morning. He had good looks and a lot of character! A few months ago he injured one of his hind legs but he coped really well. He was still hunting in the pasture and had more speed and energy on 3 legs than either Earl or Hugo on 4 legs. But then he lost the strength in his hind quarters - turns out he had a big mass on his hip. But he's not in pain and that's what is important.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry westy... Nod is beautiful. Nod was very lucky to have had you in his life for all of those 13 years. You made the kindest and most heartbreaking choice of all.
> God Speed sweet Nod, your Rainbow Bridge awaits. Say hi to my Alfie for me.
> ♥♥♥


Thanks Wendy, they have such a hold of our hearts don't they?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


Dyslexia has nothing to do with intelligence. Albert Einstein had dyslexia.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> I don't think "disgusted" is a strong enough word. What in the world was he thinking? I have a friend whose cousin was in a "sister platoon". I didn't know there was such a thing as a sister platoon, but she said that her cousin called him a deserter and they should have never made the deal they did.


BO has done it again. Those men that he released are going right back to taking American lives.


----------



## karverr

SENIORS RULES FOR SEX

1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.

2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.

3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)

4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.

5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.

6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.

7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.

8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.

9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!

10. Don't even think about trying it twice! 




'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
and you're barefoot.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.

'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.

'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
You're not sure if these are facts or jokes. 

(I sent this in large type so you can read it)


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> SENIORS RULES FOR SEX
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> 
> 2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.
> 
> 3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)
> 
> 4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.
> 
> 5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.
> 
> 6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.
> 
> 7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.
> 
> 8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.
> 
> 9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!
> 
> 10. Don't even think about trying it twice!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
> and you're barefoot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.
> 
> (I sent this in large type so you can read it)


Karverr - funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

gjz said:


> I don't think "disgusted" is a strong enough word. What in the world was he thinking? I have a friend whose cousin was in a "sister platoon". I didn't know there was such a thing as a sister platoon, but she said that her cousin called him a deserter and they should have never made the deal they did.


You are correct. Not only is the American a deserter, there seems to be fairly convincing evidence that will show he collaborated with the enemy and that makes him a traitor as well.

Meanwhile, what Obama did was against the law and so incredibly stupid. Obama is to uphold the laws of the USA and his number ONE job is to protect and defend the citizens and borders of the USA. Obama has put not only every American military member in harm's way, but every single American! Least we forget, at a minimum, six American soldiers lost their lives trying to find and rescue the deserter.

I won't say what should be done, but two military tribunals would be similar in their questions and sentencing once the truth, if ever, came to the light.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> He deserted the Benghazi patriots but rescues a deserter, at such a high cost, no less! :evil:


Probably also a traitor too. Obama repeated the mantra that we don't leave anyone behind. Really? What did Obama do re Benghazi and the Marine presently in Mexico today?

Obama despises our military and only uses them as photo props.

Remember O wanted to have the Gitmo guys tried in NYC? Americans wouldn't stand for that, so he released the top five terrorist leaders instead. Now it is going to be a breeze to empty Gitmo. Don't forget the plane that was never found, all these will come back to haunt and kill Americans.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

SQM said:


> Gee Huck. She is only wishing for help for a friend. These women put their faith as a top priority. Regardless of our own beliefs, they should not be scolding for something as mild as a prayer for good wishes. One should never reject or criticize good energy.


Now you may understand why the core posters on this thread ignore her. She has the mind of and speaks like a two year old spoiled child to us with the intent to criticize and hurt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Yarnie, I am so praying for you through your sad season. Please know we all love you and wish only comfort and the surrounding love during your time you have with your Dad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Someone filled with so much hate and bitterness that they snipe at giving support and comfort to friends is in desperate need of prayers themselves.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was yesterday morning. He had good looks and a lot of character! A few months ago he injured one of his hind legs but he coped really well. He was still hunting in the pasture and had more speed and energy on 3 legs than either Earl or Hugo on 4 legs. But then he lost the strength in his hind quarters - turns out he had a big mass on his hip. But he's not in pain and that's what is important.


I am so sorry . I know the pain is so fresh. XX


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> Oh, you are too funny, but you are one of my best friends! Birds of a feather "flock" together as they say so----------!


Hi Jane - hope you are doing well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Now, how did you know that! I actually like the name Wil, as in William though. :XD:


I have superior skills to hear what you don't say.

:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> Here you go KPG!


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152074349996345&set=a.408895021344.178720.22838396344&type=1&theater This is me right now.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct. Not only is the American a deserter, there seems to be fairly convincing evidence that will show he collaborated with the enemy and that makes him a traitor as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, what Obama did was against the law and so incredibly stupid. Obama is to uphold the laws of the USA and his number ONE job is to protect and defend the citizens and borders of the USA. Obama has put not only every American military member in harm's way, but every single American! Least we forget, at a minimum, six American soldiers lost their lives trying to find and rescue the deserter.
> 
> I won't say what should be done, but two military tribunals would be similar in their questions and sentencing once the truth, if ever, came to the light.


Obama is soooo destructive to our nation. It is astounding to me and very discouraging.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

gjz said:


> I love to fly...I can't get my license because my husband and I would fight over who gets the controls. I listen to the tower and make sure he has heard the directions....AWOS code, airport frequencies, which planes are where, which taxiway to take, where to exit. I love it! I'll talk flying with you anytime! Most people who fly, talk about flying.


It must be an amazing hobby. I know an 80 year old man who always wanted to pilot a plane but his wife wouldn't support it. Six months after she passed, he began lessons. He now flies (with an instructor or co-pilot as his age won't allow him to fly solo), and he loves it. I'm so happy for him. We must live our dreams.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I forgot to tell you Happy 26th Anniversary today!


Me too! Happy Day WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> No this is another of our semi-feral cats, "Nod" - I took this pic just a couple of hours before we had to euthanize him. He would have been 13 soon. We're lucky to have a vet that makes house calls so he didn't have the trauma of having to go in to the clinic but was on our deck. Even though our ferals aren't cuddly pets, they all have distinct personalities and enjoyed having their pets. We were so upset at having to let him go but couldn't let him suffer.


So sorry WCK; Nod is striking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I get it very well! I hope that someday you let a little light into the darkness of your heart - in the meantime you have my pity.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB! We had turkey dinner today, but anniversary is tomorrow - we'll probably go to our favourite Greek restaurant. How was your day, did it finally stop raining?


Good - no rice and veggies today - today is a special day and calls for a special meal! Best and congrats to you and Mr. WCK!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

karverr said:


> SENIORS RULES FOR SEX
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> 
> 2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.
> 
> 3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)
> 
> 4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.
> 
> 5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.
> 
> 6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.
> 
> 7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.
> 
> 8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.
> 
> 9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!
> 
> 10. Don't even think about trying it twice!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
> and you're barefoot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.
> 
> (I sent this in large type so you can read it)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:    So funny, Karverr.


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Jaeway
Interesting how much it bothers you that some women are so much more accomplished than you. Eat your Heart out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> Interesting how much it bothers you that some women are so much more accomplished than you. Eat your Heart out.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Ingried. Lord she needs Your attention right now to give her peace. Turn her heart to a fleshy heart away from the heart of stone. I pray she can find Your Love. Open her eyes right now. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Thank You


----------



## Huckleberry

Lukelucy said:


> BO has done it again. Those men that he released are going right back to taking American lives.


Lukelucy
did you worry when Bush released over 500?


----------



## Country Bumpkins




----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Ingried. Lord she needs Your attention right now to give her peace. Turn her heart to a fleshy heart away from the heart of stone. I pray she can find Your Love. Open her eyes right now. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Thank You


CB,
Thank you for this prayer. It is the best prayer for what is needed by her/him.


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct. Not only is the American a deserter, there seems to be fairly convincing evidence that will show he collaborated with the enemy and that makes him a traitor as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, what Obama did was against the law and so incredibly stupid. Obama is to uphold the laws of the USA and his number ONE job is to protect and defend the citizens and borders of the USA. Obama has put not only every American military member in harm's way, but every single American! Least we forget, at a minimum, six American soldiers lost their lives trying to find and rescue the deserter.
> 
> I won't say what should be done, but two military tribunals would be similar in their questions and sentencing once the truth, if ever, came to the light.


knitpresentgifts,
obviously you are very unfamiliar with the law. What President Obama did was perfectly legal. Go learn about it. We all want the soldier to be questioned and if indicated, punished but first he has to be found guilty. Our system still is: innocent until proven guilty. The laws of the USA, perhaps you are not a Citizen and not familiar with our legal system.


----------



## Country Bumpkins




----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starving, dinner is ready, and waiting for hubby to get home.
> 
> So disgusted with the latest antics of Obama with the five terrorists and the deserter. I hope I can enjoy my meal after listening to talk about the "swap."


Talk about making a lousy deal. 5 high level terrorists for one low level soldier. The part that gets me is the l year monitoring. Just who will be in charge of that? The 5 will be back in action within weeks.


----------



## soloweygirl

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh Huck! Glad you asked us. I sure have heard of Art, he was my uncle. Did you also know him? Inquiring minds want to know.


I thought KPG was showing off Art's yard art.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it's like heaven to a little girl and her dad sitting at a table just the two of us sharing time.
> 
> His Denver sandwich was three eggs, green peppers, cut up onions also, in frying pan with butter, thrown on two piece of bread with more butter. One cup coffee for him one glass of milk for me. Good memories. Just talk to my brother he is going up next week. Had to explain a lot to him brothers are not to smarat when it comes to things like money and medicare and insurance and how much it cost and what has to be done.
> But boy is he smart enough to be the first person to use a cat scan, write a book about it. Travel to other countries to set up cat scan and show how to use them. This same brother also was made an associaate member of the Mayo Clinic and was rarae as he was not a doctor just an xray tech.He also has dylexia and was not idenifity until in his late 20's. So he is my brother and not to bright at other things.


Ours had green peppers, onions and ham or Canadian Bacon sautéed then added the eggs. It's yummy. Great memories with your dad. Sending Hugs your way Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl

SQM said:


> Ask some of your friends.
> 
> I understand it is taking some time for you to trust me. Makes sense. But we are not so different. We are all going thru similar things in our lives. So I am more liberal in my politics, I am certainly not a Leftie. I left the Lefties when they started becoming very Pro-Palestine. The only real 'ism' I believe in is Zionist. I want Israel to survive. Makes me feel safer and as many of you know, it is so beautiful. I am sure if we were in a public knitting group you would like me a lot. I am not religious as you are, but I love ritual and music. So I like seeing the beauty of the ceremonies of various religions.
> 
> While you are here Yarns, I am teaching myself granny squares crochet. I am also am trying tunisian. Do you crochet. Bye.


I love Tunisian crocheting. I like it better than regular crochet. Some patterns even look like you actually knitted the piece. There are so many stitches that it stays interesting.

Yarnie mentioned the crocodile stitch. That is also fun. I made a scarf and a bag with the stitch. I have been thinking about an afghan, but it requires so much yarn that I am holding off. It could possibly work as a stash buster afghan. Will have to think about that.

WendyBee, with all my plans for afghans I will be catching up to you in the near future.  :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Wendy, they have such a hold of our hearts don't they?


They have a way of getting in quickly and staying. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> It must be an amazing hobby. I know an 80 year old man who always wanted to pilot a plane but his wife wouldn't support it. Six months after she passed, he began lessons. He now flies (with an instructor or co-pilot as his age won't allow him to fly solo), and he loves it. I'm so happy for him. We must live our dreams.


My MIL did the same thing after she got divorced. She always wanted to fly and learned how ASAP. I called her ACE after she got her license. She flew all over the US and Canada.


----------



## soloweygirl

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> Interesting how much it bothers you that some women are so much more accomplished than you. Eat your Heart out.


That may be so, but Janie certainly doesn't have to worry about you making that list.


----------



## thumper5316

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> Interesting how much it bothers you that some women are so much more accomplished than you. Eat your Heart out.


What an absolutely hateful thing to say. What is wrong with you?


----------



## WendyBee

At least our Jane has a heart - unlike some.


----------



## WendyBee

I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.

Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


----------



## thumper5316

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Congrats, Matt, on your newfound freedom! (At least when Mom and Dad let you borrow the car)


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Congrats to Matt. Let us know when he gets on the road.


----------



## SQM

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats to Matt. Let us know when he gets on the road.


And we used to add - so we can get off. :lol:


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> And we used to add - so we can get off. :lol:


I had thought to add that but felt would be assumed in any congrats extended. :lol:


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> I had thought to add that but felt would be assumed in any congrats extended. :lol:


Ah the delights of the teen driver. Who is worse - teens or the very elderly?


----------



## WendyBee

LOL SQM and Thumpy.
Looks like my fingernails will be bitten down to stumps when he goes to work and comes back.For a few weeks anyway.
I have to say though that he is an excellent driver the times I have been in the car with him.


----------



## SQM

WendyBee said:


> LOL SQM and Thumpy.
> Looks like my fingernails will be bitten down to stumps when he goes to work and comes back.For a few weeks anyway.
> I have to say though that he is an excellent driver the times I have been in the car with him.


yeah the trouble is when they are with their friends. Mine totalled her brand new car that stupid Ex-man bought for his ADD daughter. She was changing CDs or whatever there was 15 years ago. Now it is the texting. Give him a stern moral lecture on no texting while driving.


----------



## WendyBee

SQM said:


> yeah the trouble is when they are with their friends. Mine totalled her brand new car that stupid Ex-man bought for his ADD daughter. She was changing CDs or whatever there was 15 years ago. *Now it is the texting. Give him a stern moral lecture on no texting while driving.*


That`s an excellent point SQM. I will tell him to put his phone in the glove box til he gets to work. I will insist on it.

I hope your daughter wasn`t injured , and that she learned her lesson about changing cd`s while driving SQM.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> What an absolutely hateful thing to say. What is wrong with you?


Thumper,
I was astounded at that post. It is so very sad, isn't it. What you wrote hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Yaay! Congratulations to your son and your family!


----------



## BrattyPatty

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct. Not only is the American a deserter, there seems to be fairly convincing evidence that will show he collaborated with the enemy and that makes him a traitor as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, what Obama did was against the law and so incredibly stupid. Obama is to uphold the laws of the USA and his number ONE job is to protect and defend the citizens and borders of the USA. Obama has put not only every American military member in harm's way, but every single American! Least we forget, at a minimum, six American soldiers lost their lives trying to find and rescue the deserter.
> 
> I won't say what should be done, but two military tribunals would be similar in their questions and sentencing once the truth, if ever, came to the light.


There is no evedence that he is a traitor.what did he divulge? How to knit the perfect stitch while mending a wound? The unit medic has all the secrets!! Please.....
We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if triedby his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
You are quoting gobbledy **** from fox noise again.


----------



## BrattyPatty

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct. Not only is the American a deserter, there seems to be fairly convincing evidence that will show he collaborated with the enemy and that makes him a traitor as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, what Obama did was against the law and so incredibly stupid. Obama is to uphold the laws of the USA and his number ONE job is to protect and defend the citizens and borders of the USA. Obama has put not only every American military member in harm's way, but every single American! Least we forget, at a minimum, six American soldiers lost their lives trying to find and rescue the deserter.
> 
> I won't say what should be done, but two military tribunals would be similar in their questions and sentencing once the truth, if ever, came to the light.


There is no evidence that he is a traitor. What secrets would he know to divulge? Please.....
We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if tried by his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
You are quoting gobbledygook from fox noise again. 
You really shouldn't lie to your friends. Oh wait! It's you!
You lie to everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I thought KPG was showing off Art's yard art.


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Yay Matt! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no evedence that he is a traitor.what did he divulge? How to knit the perfect stitch while mending a wound? The unit medic has all the secrets!! Please.....
> We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if triedby his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
> How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
> You are quoting gobbledy **** from fox noise again.


This not the arguing channel. It is next door.


----------



## Lukelucy

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no evidence that he is a traitor. What secrets would he know to divulge? Please.....
> We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if tried by his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
> How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
> You are quoting gobbledygook from fox noise again.
> You really shouldn't lie to your friends. Oh wait! It's you!
> You lie to everyone.


KPG,
Please stay strong. We know you are smart, honest and a good friend. We admire you.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This not the arguing channel. It is next door.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I think Huck has two names or more. Sounds like Huck. Ignore, ignore, ignore.


----------



## karverr

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no evidence that he is a traitor. What secrets would he know to divulge? Please.....
> We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if tried by his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
> How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
> You are quoting gobbledygook from fox noise again.
> You really shouldn't lie to your friends. Oh wait! It's you!
> You lie to everyone.


how about 5 soldiers killed in rescue attempts. that is a fact even the dems know this. he left his post and went in search of the taliban, with no weapon or body armor and mainly no orders.I guess you are those that think Jane Fonda is a women of the century. her words and actions served to kill at least 6 pow's in nam.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> how about 5 soldiers killed in rescue attempts. that is a fact even the dems know this. he left his post and went in search of the taliban, with no weapon or body armor and mainly no orders.I guess you are those that think Jane Fonda is a women of the century. her words and actions served to kill at least 6 pow's in nam.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, Karverr. You are so smart, wise and brave to have fought for us. I have so much respect for you.


----------



## karverr

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay Matt! :thumbup:


uh-oh there gioes the insurance rates. just kidding, congrats to him and a early happy birthday to you.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> uh-oh there gioes the insurance rates. just kidding, congrats to him and a early happy birthday to you.


You are funny, Karverr... I can't stop from laughing.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This not the arguing channel. It is next door.


I was simply stating my opinion on what KPG posted.


----------



## karverr

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> obviously you are very unfamiliar with the law. What President Obama did was perfectly legal. Go learn about it. We all want the soldier to be questioned and if indicated, punished but first he has to be found guilty. Our system still is: innocent until proven guilty. The laws of the USA, perhaps you are not a Citizen and not familiar with our legal system.


maybe you ought to learn the law, the exchange of any prisoners has to be approved by congress, what he did shows his lack of respect for the American people and hisdisregard for legal proceedings.I mean really who in the h--- does congress think they are for him to have to come to them??


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> maybe you ought to learn the law, the exchange of any prisoners has to be approved by congress, what he did shows his lack of respect for the American people and hisdisregard for legal proceedings.I mean really who in the h--- does congress think they are for him to have to come to them??


Right! Thank you, Karverr!


----------



## BrattyPatty

karverr said:


> how about 5 soldiers killed in rescue attempts. that is a fact even the dems know this. he left his post and went in search of the taliban, with no weapon or body armor and mainly no orders.I guess you are those that think Jane Fonda is a women of the century. her words and actions served to kill at least 6 pow's in nam.


No I never thought Jane Fonda to be a hero, or much of an actress. There have been many soldiers killed in many rescue attempts throughout our wartime history.Why isolate and belittle this last American POW? He did have a knife on him. Do a little research, Karver. If you are mad at the president ,so be it. But to hold your own trial for a POW that you really don't have much info is so wrong.
He did not leave to meet the Taliban. It's amazing how gullible Fox noise viewers can be.


----------



## SQM

WendyBee said:


> That`s an excellent point SQM. I will tell him to put his phone in the glove box til he gets to work. I will insist on it.
> 
> I hope your daughter wasn`t injured , and that she learned her lesson about changing cd`s while driving SQM.


Thanks but it was many years ago -she is now 31 and doesn't drive since she lives in Manhattan. She did mention once that if she has kids, she would never buy them an expensive new car. So she did learn a lesson. Oh how I remember those bad old days. Thankfully she was not hurt - only her inflated pride.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I think Huck has two names or more. Sounds like Huck. Ignore, ignore, ignore.


Really, LL?


----------



## WendyBee

karverr said:


> uh-oh there gioes the insurance rates. just kidding, congrats to him and a early happy birthday to you.


Thanks so much karverr on both counts!
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Pool party will be postponed until the thousands of tree frogs are removed from it. Yucky!


----------



## Huckleberry

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I think Huck has two names or more. Sounds like Huck. Ignore, ignore, ignore.


Lukelucy
many more than two.


----------



## Huckleberry

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pool party will be postponed until the thousands of tree frogs are removed from it. Yucky!


Country Bumpkins 
don't you eat those too?


----------



## Huckleberry

joeysomma said:


> Was he ever declared a POW by the military? I doubt it. If he wasn't a POW there could not be a POW exchange.
> 
> _While the Obama administration is proudly touting how it was able to free an American soldier who was captured by the Taliban, what no one picked is the fact that Obama SMILED as soon as he heard the most famous war cry of Islam, bismillah al-rahman al-rahim, Arabic for in the name of Allah the most gracious, the most merciful. Watch Obama smile as soon as Bergdahl gives the most famous Muslim expression, the Bismillah or the Basmallah:
> 
> The basmallah is the Islamic expression for victory and only indicates that Sgt. Bowe Bergdahls father is a Muslim._
> 
> Read more at http://visiontoamerica.com/17760/bergdahls-father-declares-muslim-victory-obama-smiles-as-he-hears-war-cry-of-allah/#2V1WJa1y0TP5XhMj.99
> 
> It also seems that Obama nixed the idea of paying money for the release of Bergdahl. He would only exchange the GITMO prisoners for him.


joeysomma
so glad you are so well informed about nothing. Will I be the next Muslim since I do not subscribe to the Fundamentalist nonsense? And President Obama did what? Are you on Hashish?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Raspberry Lemonade Freezer Pie
{makes one pie}

1 pre-made shortbread or graham crust
this comes in a foil pan and are usually in the baking aisle
1 small can of sweetened condensed milk
8oz frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
the zest of one lemon
1/2 teaspoon good vanilla extract
1 cup fresh raspberries plus more for garnish
1 teaspoon sugar
1 container of frozen whipped topping like Cool Whip, thawed
mint sprigs for garnish

In a small bowl, sprinkle the fresh raspberries with one teaspoon of sugar and mash with a spoon into a liquidy, berry mush with some small berry chunks still in tact for texture. Set aside.
In a mixing bowl, whisk together the sweetened condensed milk and thawed lemonade concentrate until smooth. Stir in the lemon zest and vanilla. Stir in the raspberry mush. Carefully fold in the thawed whipped topping. Fold until well combined.
Spoon into shortbread or graham crust; freeze at least 8 hours or overnight.
Garnish with fresh raspberries and mint sprigs.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raspberry Lemonade Freezer Pie
> {makes one pie}
> 
> 1 pre-made shortbread or graham crust
> this comes in a foil pan and are usually in the baking aisle
> 1 small can of sweetened condensed milk
> 8oz frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
> the zest of one lemon
> 1/2 teaspoon good vanilla extract
> 1 cup fresh raspberries plus more for garnish
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 1 container of frozen whipped topping like Cool Whip, thawed
> mint sprigs for garnish
> 
> In a small bowl, sprinkle the fresh raspberries with one teaspoon of sugar and mash with a spoon into a liquidy, berry mush with some small berry chunks still in tact for texture. Set aside.
> In a mixing bowl, whisk together the sweetened condensed milk and thawed lemonade concentrate until smooth. Stir in the lemon zest and vanilla. Stir in the raspberry mush. Carefully fold in the thawed whipped topping. Fold until well combined.
> Spoon into shortbread or graham crust; freeze at least 8 hours or overnight.
> Garnish with fresh raspberries and mint sprigs.


Yummm! Thank you, CB.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raspberry Lemonade Freezer Pie
> {makes one pie}
> 
> 1 pre-made shortbread or graham crust
> this comes in a foil pan and are usually in the baking aisle
> 1 small can of sweetened condensed milk
> 8oz frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
> the zest of one lemon
> 1/2 teaspoon good vanilla extract
> 1 cup fresh raspberries plus more for garnish
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 1 container of frozen whipped topping like Cool Whip, thawed
> mint sprigs for garnish
> 
> In a small bowl, sprinkle the fresh raspberries with one teaspoon of sugar and mash with a spoon into a liquidy, berry mush with some small berry chunks still in tact for texture. Set aside.
> In a mixing bowl, whisk together the sweetened condensed milk and thawed lemonade concentrate until smooth. Stir in the lemon zest and vanilla. Stir in the raspberry mush. Carefully fold in the thawed whipped topping. Fold until well combined.
> Spoon into shortbread or graham crust; freeze at least 8 hours or overnight.
> Garnish with fresh raspberries and mint sprigs.


That sounds so so good


----------



## theyarnlady

spent the whole day doing nothing and am still tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> spent the whole day doing nothing and am still tired.


Probably because of all that stress with you Daddy. Have you checked your bp ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152616705934523&set=a.435543549522.203972.77018529522&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:



> That sounds so so good


It is good with limeade too.


----------



## theyarnlady

To all matt is now driving for his mothers sake do not get to close, also not horn honking. Also mom be careful about sitting next to him an stomping foot as to think by doing so the brakes on passage side really are not there.


----------



## WendyBee

What kind of dog were you in your past life?
I was a golden retriever.
http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> To all matt is now driving for his mothers sake do not get to close, also not horn honking. Also mom be careful about sitting next to him an stomping foot as to think by doing so the brakes on passage side really are not there.


LOL Yarnie. The road leading up to our house from the main road is always a true test of good driving. I never once had to tell my son to move over to the shoulder like I always did with hubby when we go around those narrow winding country lanes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> What kind of dog were you in your past life?
> I was a golden retriever.
> http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


Great Dane. I can see you being a golden retriever. :-D


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great Dane. I can see you being a golden retriever. :-D


I'm a German Shepard. Hmm. I know several people that know me well would say I'm more like a bulldog.


----------



## Jhawk213

Hello everyone,

German Shepherd for me. I'm sort of new here and I like your place. I like the friendly vibe here.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I forgot to tell you Happy 26th Anniversary today!


Perhaps you will read this too late, but I would also like to wish you a very Happy (if Belated) 26th Anniversary, Kitty.♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> SENIORS RULES FOR SEX
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> 
> 2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.
> 
> 3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)
> 
> 4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.
> 
> 5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.
> 
> 6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.
> 
> 7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.
> 
> 8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.
> 
> 9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!
> 
> 10. Don't even think about trying it twice!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
> and you're barefoot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.
> 
> (I sent this in large type so you can read it)


Thanks for the laughs, Karverr. Just what I need right now. :-D


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Ingried. Lord she needs Your attention right now to give her peace. Turn her heart to a fleshy heart away from the heart of stone. I pray she can find Your Love. Open her eyes right now. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Thank You


Amen!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Congratulations to your son, Matt, Wendy Bee. I'm sure he's a level-headed driver. Enjoy the freedom of cruising the highways, Matt.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> LOL SQM and Thumpy.
> Looks like my fingernails will be bitten down to stumps when he goes to work and comes back.For a few weeks anyway.
> I have to say though that he is an excellent driver the times I have been in the car with him.


We all feel a bit apprehensive when our young adult children first get their driver licenses. Just keep him in our prayers that he'll be a safe driver.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> Please stay strong. We know you are smart, honest and a good friend. We admire you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D XXX♥♥♥!


----------



## theyarnlady

Dashound.

low to the ground and able to get away faster.


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> how about 5 soldiers killed in rescue attempts. that is a fact even the dems know this. he left his post and went in search of the taliban, with no weapon or body armor and mainly no orders.I guess you are those that think Jane Fonda is a women of the century. her words and actions served to kill at least 6 pow's in nam.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Was he ever declared a POW by the military? I doubt it. If he wasn't a POW there could not be a POW exchange.
> 
> _While the Obama administration is proudly touting how it was able to free an American soldier who was captured by the Taliban, what no one picked is the fact that Obama SMILED as soon as he heard the most famous war cry of Islam, bismillah al-rahman al-rahim, Arabic for in the name of Allah the most gracious, the most merciful. Watch Obama smile as soon as Bergdahl gives the most famous Muslim expression, the Bismillah or the Basmallah:
> 
> The basmallah is the Islamic expression for victory and only indicates that Sgt. Bowe Bergdahls father is a Muslim._
> 
> Read more at http://visiontoamerica.com/17760/bergdahls-father-declares-muslim-victory-obama-smiles-as-he-hears-war-cry-of-allah/#2V1WJa1y0TP5XhMj.99
> 
> It also seems that Obama nixed the idea of paying money for the release of Bergdahl. He would only exchange the GITMO prisoners for him.


I heard that also. Quite eye-opening. Thanks for posting this, Joeysomma.♥


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pool party will be postponed until the thousands of tree frogs are removed from it. Yucky!


Oh my! Not a fan of frogs, of any kind. Yuck!


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> I'm a German Shepard. Hmm. I know several people that know me well would say I'm more like a bulldog.


I am lauaghing, I always thiught of you as a rabbit thumper


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raspberry Lemonade Freezer Pie
> {makes one pie}
> 
> 1 pre-made shortbread or graham crust
> this comes in a foil pan and are usually in the baking aisle
> 1 small can of sweetened condensed milk
> 8oz frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
> the zest of one lemon
> 1/2 teaspoon good vanilla extract
> 1 cup fresh raspberries plus more for garnish
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 1 container of frozen whipped topping like Cool Whip, thawed
> mint sprigs for garnish
> 
> In a small bowl, sprinkle the fresh raspberries with one teaspoon of sugar and mash with a spoon into a liquidy, berry mush with some small berry chunks still in tact for texture. Set aside.
> In a mixing bowl, whisk together the sweetened condensed milk and thawed lemonade concentrate until smooth. Stir in the lemon zest and vanilla. Stir in the raspberry mush. Carefully fold in the thawed whipped topping. Fold until well combined.
> Spoon into shortbread or graham crust; freeze at least 8 hours or overnight.
> Garnish with fresh raspberries and mint sprigs.


Thanks for the recipe, CB. Sounds cool and delicious.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> What kind of dog were you in your past life?
> I was a golden retriever.
> http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


?Rottweiler?


----------



## Jokim

Jhawk213 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> German Shepherd for me. I'm sort of new here and I like your place. I like the friendly vibe here.


Welcome.


----------



## Jokim

Good nite, everyone.


----------



## Huckleberry

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no evidence that he is a traitor. What secrets would he know to divulge? Please.....
> We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if tried by his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
> How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
> You are quoting gobbledygook from fox noise again.
> You really shouldn't lie to your friends. Oh wait! It's you!
> You lie to everyone.


Bratty Patty
the reports that 5 soldiers were killed looking for Bergdahl, are in question. Why is everyone so impatient? I am sure that soon investigations will begin and all facts revealed. You are correct in calling her a Liar, it is her "trait"-mark.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Dyslexia has nothing to do with intelligence. Albert Einstein had dyslexia.


LukeLucy, I did not mean to imply that because one has Dyslexia they were not intelligence. If any thing those with Dyslexia are very smart, and have higher IQ, then most people

I only meant my brother had to deal with 
Deslexia , until he was in his 20's . Then he found out what was causing his problem with reading and writing. I am more proud of him as he suceed in doing what he did until he was told by a doctor what he had.
Smart he is very smart. But he does not know about what it takes or what to do to help Dad. As I went through this with my mom, and he did not deal with it then. He is having to learn what can and can not be done.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Good nite, everyone.


Good night Jokim yes it is time to leave as they are taking over this site too that makes 5 now.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> LukeLucy, I did not mean to imply that because one has Dyslexia they were not intelligence. If any thing those with Dyslexia are very smart, and have higher IQ, then most people
> 
> I only meant my brother had to deal with
> Deslexia , until he was in his 20's . Then he found out what was causing his problem with reading and writing. I am more proud of him as he suceed in doing what he did until he was told by a doctor what he had.
> Smart he is very smart. But he does not know about what it takes or what to do to help Dad. As I went through this with my mom, and he did not deal with it then. He is having to learn what can and can not be done.


I've worked with and taught many students who were dyslexic. They are very smart, but they learn differently than we do. I'm glad your brother was diagnosed and helped, and that someone recognized his tremendous potential. :-D


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Good night Jokim yes it is time to leave as they are taking over this site too that makes 5 now.


Good nite, Yarnie. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Huckleberry

BrattyPatty said:


> No I never thought Jane Fonda to be a hero, or much of an actress. There have been many soldiers killed in many rescue attempts throughout our wartime history.Why isolate and belittle this last American POW? He did have a knife on him. Do a little research, Karver. If you are mad at the president ,so be it. But to hold your own trial for a POW that you really don't have much info is so wrong.
> He did not leave to meet the Taliban. It's amazing how gullible Fox noise viewers can be.


Bratty Patty
Faux entertainment listeners are hard of hearing, their audience is the oldest. Not only does Faux twist information, it gets even more scrambled by poor hearing. Oh well, who needs a hearing aid when you love everything you hear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Dashound.
> 
> low to the ground and able to get away faster.


I love weenie dogs. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> Interesting how much it bothers you that some women are so much more accomplished than you. Eat your Heart out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> My son and DIL have 5. I do not like dogs,(I'm a cat person) and one of hers just loves me. When I sit down she has to be as close as possible, but not on my lap.


I love the miniature ones.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Ingried. Lord she needs Your attention right now to give her peace. Turn her heart to a fleshy heart away from the heart of stone. I pray she can find Your Love. Open her eyes right now. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Thank You


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Beware!http://mail.aol.com/38571-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26309220&folder=OldMail&partId=3 I bought some of these years ago. It took me 3 years to get rid of the rash and burn from some $2.00 flipflops. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> obviously you are very unfamiliar with the law. What President Obama did was perfectly legal. Go learn about it. We all want the soldier to be questioned and if indicated, punished but first he has to be found guilty. Our system still is: innocent until proven guilty. The laws of the USA, perhaps you are not a Citizen and not familiar with our legal system.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce that my youngest son has passed his drivers test an hour ago. My hubby just called to inform me.
> 
> Way to go Matt. I hope I have time to knit him some car seat covers for Christmas.


Great news Wendy; prayers that he stays safe.


----------



## west coast kitty

BrattyPatty said:


> I was simply stating my opinion on what KPG posted.


Your last 2 lines were much more than a simple opinion. What happened to being polite?


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> What kind of dog were you in your past life?
> I was a golden retriever.
> http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


I was a lab


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pool party will be postponed until the thousands of tree frogs are removed from it. Yucky!


Bigger clean-up job than the guys expected? Yes - yucky!


----------



## west coast kitty

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> don't you eat those too?


----------



## west coast kitty

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> so glad you are so well informed about nothing. Will I be the next Muslim since I do not subscribe to the Fundamentalist nonsense? And President Obama did what? Are you on Hashish?


----------



## Georgiegirl

karverr said:


> SENIORS RULES FOR SEX
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> 
> 2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.
> 
> 3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)
> 
> 4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.
> 
> 5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.
> 
> 6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.
> 
> 7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.
> 
> 8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.
> 
> 9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!
> 
> 10. Don't even think about trying it twice!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
> and you're barefoot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.
> 
> (I sent this in large type so you can read it)


Oh my, these are just too funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

She can't hurt me WCK.New King James Version (NKJV) New International Version (NIV)
17 No weapon formed against you shall prosper, And every tongue which rises against you in judgment You shall condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, And their righteousness is from Me," Says the Lord. 17 no weapon forged against you will prevail, and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and this is their vindication from me," declares the LORD.


----------



## SQM

Jokim said:


> I've worked with and taught many students who were dyslexic. They are very smart, but they learn differently than we do. I'm glad your brother was diagnosed and helped, and that someone recognized his tremendous potential. :-D


Me too. Orton-Gillingham - trained in Boston. What method did you use?


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> What kind of dog were you in your past life?
> I was a golden retriever.
> http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


German Shepherd


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Perhaps you will read this too late, but I would also like to wish you a very Happy (if Belated) 26th Anniversary, Kitty.♥♥♥♥♥♥


Thanks Jokim; the years go by so quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.countryliving.com/pet-tips/cats-in-boxes?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1453_62550126


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> She can't hurt me WCK.New King James Version (NKJV) New International Version (NIV)
> 17 No weapon formed against you shall prosper, And every tongue which rises against you in judgment You shall condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, And their righteousness is from Me," Says the Lord. 17 no weapon forged against you will prevail, and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and this is their vindication from me," declares the LORD.


I had a small glimmer of hope that she would see some light through the shadows and give up the hatred and bitterness in her heart. Such a pitiful existence to live with so much resentment.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.countryliving.com/pet-tips/cats-in-boxes?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1453_62550126


Loved them all - thanks CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I had a small glimmer of hope that she would see some light through the shadows and give up the hatred and bitterness in her heart. Such a pitiful existence to live with so much resentment.


I know. I feel sorry for her. She used to be nice but not anymore. Bless her heart.


----------



## Jhawk213

Jokim said:


> Welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## Jhawk213

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> the reports that 5 soldiers were killed looking for Bergdahl, are in question. Why is everyone so impatient? I am sure that soon investigations will begin and all facts revealed. You are correct in calling her a Liar, it is her "trait"-mark.


Why are you two so unpleasant?


----------



## Jhawk213

west coast kitty said:


> Your last 2 lines were much more than a simple opinion. What happened to being polite?


West Coast Kitty, who are these people?


----------



## Jhawk213

About the soldier who was released, as with all diplomatic and covert dealings, the public will never know the full story. I don't like that but that's the way it is. I don't see any point in looking for hidden agendas with this sort of thing, I think you have to wait it out and see.

What I don't understand is why those two Huckleberry and Bratty whatever are being so nasty about it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jhawk213 said:


> West Coast Kitty, who are these people?


There are a few liberal KP members who sometimes feel the need to wander over to this thread to see if they can stir up some trouble. There have been many worse comments made in the past and probably will be again.
We're a group of conservative friends who enjoy sharing our experiences; we also give each other support and encouragement and just generally enjoy each others company.

I see you're new here, would you like to tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## lovethelake

west coast kitty said:


> There are a few liberal KP members who sometimes feel the need to wander over to this thread to see if they can stir up some trouble. There have been many worse comments made in the past and probably will be again.
> We're a group of conservative friends who enjoy sharing our experiences; we also give each other support and encouragement and just generally enjoy each others company.
> 
> I see you're new here, would you like to tell us a bit about yourself?


Hello friends. Been reading the posts when I can but been very busy. Between hanging out with my friend as she recovers from her operation, a weekend spinning workshop, committee meetings, gardening and a sick dog been tough to get the time to write to you all. But those are just little bumps in the road, life is so good.

I find it almost funny that Bratty and Huck have such shallow and lonely lives that they must come over to our thread just to cause problems. Pretty pathetic way to live.

I believe he is a deserter and needs to go before a Military Court to find out the truth. But when you have people in his platoon saying he is a deserter, there are emails to prove he hated the military, a cover up about why those 5 men died to their families and Condi Rice says he served honorably, what more proof do you need that he was a deserter and probably a traitor?

Obama just wanted attention away from the VA scandal and Benghazi. He wanted the perception that he was helping a soldier rather than letting the administrative Death Panels allow over 40 veterans to die waiting for appointments or not sending help to try to save the assassinated 4 Americans that died in Benghazi. Nothing but smoke and mirrors.

But then again, if his administration can't handle the VA hospitals, just wait until Obamacare kicks in.

God bless all of you, bless the families that have been destroyed because of Obama's lack of courage, character and just plain incompetence, and God Bless America.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I heard that also. Quite eye-opening. Thanks for posting this, Joeysomma.♥


I cannot stand to listen to him.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LukeLucy, I did not mean to imply that because one has Dyslexia they were not intelligence. If any thing those with Dyslexia are very smart, and have higher IQ, then most people
> 
> I only meant my brother had to deal with
> Deslexia , until he was in his 20's . Then he found out what was causing his problem with reading and writing. I am more proud of him as he suceed in doing what he did until he was told by a doctor what he had.
> Smart he is very smart. But he does not know about what it takes or what to do to help Dad. As I went through this with my mom, and he did not deal with it then. He is having to learn what can and can not be done.


I understand. I found that my husband had no idea how to handle the same kind of thing you are talking about. Is it a male thing?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim; the years go by so quickly.


West Coast,

Belated congratulations!


----------



## Jhawk213

west coast kitty said:


> There are a few liberal KP members who sometimes feel the need to wander over to this thread to see if they can stir up some trouble. There have been many worse comments made in the past and probably will be again.
> We're a group of conservative friends who enjoy sharing our experiences; we also give each other support and encouragement and just generally enjoy each others company.
> 
> I see you're new here, would you like to tell us a bit about yourself?


I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.

My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


----------



## Lukelucy

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Welcome, Jinny. Where are you from? Glad to have you here.


----------



## Jhawk213

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. Been reading the posts when I can but been very busy. Between hanging out with my friend as she recovers from her operation, a weekend spinning workshop, committee meetings, gardening and a sick dog been tough to get the time to write to you all. But those are just little bumps in the road, life is so good.
> 
> I find it almost funny that Bratty and Huck have such shallow and lonely lives that they must come over to our thread just to cause problems. Pretty pathetic way to live.
> 
> I believe he is a deserter and needs to go before a Military Court to find out the truth. But when you have people in his platoon saying he is a deserter, there are emails to prove he hated the military, a cover up about why those 5 men died to their families and Condi Rice says he served honorably, what more proof do you need that he was a deserter and probably a traitor?
> 
> Obama just wanted attention away from the VA scandal and Benghazi. He wanted the perception that he was helping a soldier rather than letting the administrative Death Panels allow over 40 veterans to die waiting for appointments or not sending help to try to save the assassinated 4 Americans that died in Benghazi. Nothing but smoke and mirrors.
> 
> But then again, if his administration can't handle the VA hospitals, just wait until Obamacare kicks in.
> 
> God bless all of you, bless the families that have been destroyed because of Obama's lack of courage, character and just plain incompetence, and God Bless America.


I would say there is strategic (if not legal) reasoning behind the release of this particular soldier. He may well be a deserter etc., but I think that's probably secondary to his release. Who knows at this point? I guess it will be more apparent as time goes on.


----------



## Janeway

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Welcome Jinny, I'm the "quiet" one who loves to post pictures that fits the occasion! I've been busy but have not been receiving this thread updates so have not read the pages for a day or two.

Glad to have you with us, hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> how about 5 soldiers killed in rescue attempts. that is a fact even the dems know this. he left his post and went in search of the taliban, with no weapon or body armor and mainly no orders.I guess you are those that think Jane Fonda is a women of the century. her words and actions served to kill at least 6 pow's in nam.


Thank you again for serving to protect my freedom--ignore these Obo lovers as they are just "Democtats" who "love"anything this man (won't call him the president) does even though he does not know anything about the world!

The news I watched said 6 soldiers were killed searching for him so I won't welcome him home! Six lives for an idiot what about those parents who lost their sons.

This idiots dad even grew a beard! What a crock of s. . . .! Met with Obo--another crock do S. . . ! What about the parents of the dead soldiers who were killed looking for this idiot! Nothing as their names were not even mentioned!

I'm sooooooo tired of Obo's nonsense!


----------



## Janeway

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no evidence that he is a traitor. What secrets would he know to divulge? Please.....
> We will find out the truth after he is investigated and or/if tried by his peers. Until then you are just fearmongering. These are such blatant lies and propaganda and you know it.
> How many soldiers were killed trying to rescue Mc Cain?
> You are quoting gobbledygook from fox noise again.
> You really shouldn't lie to your friends. Oh wait! It's you!
> You lie to everyone.


Oh, dear Bratty leave KPG out of your conversations! This is you!


----------



## Janeway

BrattyPatty said:


> I was simply stating my opinion on what KPG posted.


This is you!


----------



## Janeway

BrattyPatty said:


> No I never thought Jane Fonda to be a hero, or much of an actress. There have been many soldiers killed in many rescue attempts throughout our wartime history.Why isolate and belittle this last American POW? He did have a knife on him. Do a little research, Karver. If you are mad at the president ,so be it. But to hold your own trial for a POW that you really don't have much info is so wrong.
> He did not leave to meet the Taliban. It's amazing how gullible Fox noise viewers can be.


----------



## Janeway

BrattyPatty said:


> Really, LL?


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> spent the whole day doing nothing and am still tired.


Yarnie, sending prayers & hugs, Janie


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> My son and DIL have 5. I do not like dogs,(I'm a cat person) and one of hers just loves me. When I sit down she has to be as close as possible, but not on my lap.


We have a neighbor who hates cats. Our cat would go over to him and rub himself on his leg all the time. It's like he was trying to make my neighbor love him. Perhaps this doggie of your son's is trying to make you love her.


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> many more than two.


Here you go!


----------



## Jokim

Well chosen pictorial comments, Kitty. Kudos!


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim; the years go by so quickly.


You're very welcome, Kitty. 
We're working on our 41st. When it's stated in the Bible that, 'two become one', it's not just in body but also in mind. I know what he's thinking before he's thought it.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I had a small glimmer of hope that she would see some light through the shadows and give up the hatred and bitterness in her heart. Such a pitiful existence to live with so much resentment.


Remember Saul? Then he went to Damascus!


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> SENIORS RULES FOR SEX
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> 
> 2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.
> 
> 3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)
> 
> 4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.
> 
> 5. Write partners name on your hand in case you can't remember.
> 
> 6. Use extra Polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.
> 
> 7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.
> 
> 8. Make all the noise you want. The neighbors are deaf, too.
> 
> 9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!
> 
> 10. Don't even think about trying it twice!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
> and you're barefoot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...
> An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN....
> You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.
> 
> (I sent this in large type so you can read it)


Too cute Karveer! This is an actual road sign as "someone" (those Democrats) cannot spell!


----------



## Janeway

Oh, I gotta go before I get into trouble! Volunteer at hospital today so chat later!


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. Been reading the posts when I can but been very busy. Between hanging out with my friend as she recovers from her operation, a weekend spinning workshop, committee meetings, gardening and a sick dog been tough to get the time to write to you all. But those are just little bumps in the road, life is so good.
> 
> I find it almost funny that Bratty and Huck have such shallow and lonely lives that they must come over to our thread just to cause problems. Pretty pathetic way to live.
> 
> I believe he is a deserter and needs to go before a Military Court to find out the truth. But when you have people in his platoon saying he is a deserter, there are emails to prove he hated the military, a cover up about why those 5 men died to their families and Condi Rice says he served honorably, what more proof do you need that he was a deserter and probably a traitor?
> 
> Obama just wanted attention away from the VA scandal and Benghazi. He wanted the perception that he was helping a soldier rather than letting the administrative Death Panels allow over 40 veterans to die waiting for appointments or not sending help to try to save the assassinated 4 Americans that died in Benghazi. Nothing but smoke and mirrors.
> 
> But then again, if his administration can't handle the VA hospitals, just wait until Obamacare kicks in.
> 
> God bless all of you, bless the families that have been destroyed because of Obama's lack of courage, character and just plain incompetence, and God Bless America.


Just read in the local paper that, since 2010, our area has lost 25% of med. drs.. They left the practice. My OB/Gyn left in 2012 to explore other professions. Obamacare?


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> I think you meant *Susan* Rice.


Yes, I thought so, too. Good catch, Joeysomma. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Thank you again for serving to protect my freedom--ignore these Obo lovers as they are just "Democtats" who "love"anything this man (won't call him the president) does even though he does not know anything about the world!
> 
> The news I watched said 6 soldiers were killed searching for him so I won't welcome him home! Six lives for an idiot what about those parents who lost their sons.
> 
> This idiots dad even grew a beard! What a crock of s. . . .! Met with Obo--another crock do S. . . ! What about the parents of the dead soldiers who were killed looking for this idiot! Nothing as their names were not even mentioned!
> 
> I'm sooooooo tired of Obo's nonsense!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

joeysomma said:


> This describes me. How many others?


Me...


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Just read in the local paper that, since 2010, our area has lost 25% of med. drs.. They left the practice. My OB/Gyn left in 2012 to explore other professions. Obamacare?


Yes, and getting worse.


----------



## Huckleberry

west coast kitty
thank you for making my point about Religion being a business. Your Ad agencies are certainly making a constant buck. I applaud them for having found this subject. Their business will be thriving.


----------



## Huckleberry

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lukelucy
are you sure about some being killed looking for Bergdahl? So far, nobody in the know is. Do you share your vocabulary with your friends? N I C E !


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Oh, I gotta go before I get into trouble! Volunteer at hospital today so chat later!


Janeway
interesting, one minute you are at deaths door and the next you are dancing in the aisles.


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Too cute Karveer! This is an actual road sign as "someone" (those Democrats) cannot spell!


Janeway
you are correct, it is an actual sign. They are erecting a Cel Tower. Happens all over and while working hard, the guys are having some fun. You need to get out more. Your dirty mind needs some cleansing. Oh well.


----------



## Jokim

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Welcome, we hope you join us with your ideas on knitting and cooking, and more. I've never encountered any cattiness from the ladies on the right. You will feel at home here as so many of us do.


----------



## thumper5316

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim; the years go by so quickly.


I missed your birthday? Bad thumper, bad, bad!

Happy Belated Birthday! I hope you had a great day!


----------



## SQM

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, and getting worse.


More like too high medical liability insurance, especially for Ob/gyns.


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.countryliving.com/pet-tips/cats-in-boxes?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1453_62550126


My favorite is the one in the egg carton. Makes me wonder what happened to the eggs.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ladies of the right,

I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.

Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are. 
They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.

Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now. 

Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.

These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
(don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine. 

As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.

You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time. 

But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems. 

As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.

So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl

As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.

So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.

I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


----------



## Jokim

SQM said:


> Me too. Orton-Gillingham - trained in Boston. What method did you use?


It was method promulgated some 30+ yrs ago by St. John's University, adapted by my school and individualized to each student. I discovered much about the variety of learning styles among students.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> This describes me. How many others?


Could be me also holding the door closed. I have a room literally FULL of yarn!


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Here you go!


Janie, your visual/photo comments are beyond hilarious!
Keep 'em coming! :thumbup:  :XD: XXX ♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the right,
> 
> I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.
> 
> Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are.
> They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.
> 
> Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now.
> 
> Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.
> 
> These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
> (don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine.
> 
> As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.
> 
> You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time.
> 
> But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems.
> 
> As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.
> 
> So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl
> 
> As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.
> 
> So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.
> 
> I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


Yarnlady,

Thank you for your well thought out words. I repeat to everyone. Ignore, ignore, ignore. I do and to me this site is completely great with no interference because the nutcases do not exist. It is a great feeling to be able to come to this site and "they are not here".


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the right,
> 
> I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.
> 
> Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are.
> They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.
> 
> Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now.
> 
> Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.
> 
> These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
> (don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine.
> 
> As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.
> 
> You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time.
> 
> But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems.
> 
> As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.
> 
> So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl
> 
> As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.
> 
> So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.
> 
> I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


Well stated, Yarnie! Kudos for telling it like it is! :thumbup: !♥♥♥


----------



## gjz

Janeway said:


> This is you!


Janeway...you came through again! Hello Everyone! Happy Thursday!


----------



## gjz

Janeway...that is the funniest thing I have ever seen! The look on the baby's face AND the quote go together perfectly. And, it was totally appropriate. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> are you sure about some being killed looking for Bergdahl? So far, nobody in the know is. Do you share your vocabulary with your friends? N I C E !


Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.

You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).

*These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the right,
> 
> I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.
> 
> Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are.
> They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.
> 
> Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now.
> 
> Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.
> 
> These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
> (don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine.
> 
> As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.
> 
> You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time.
> 
> But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems.
> 
> As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.
> 
> So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl
> 
> As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.
> 
> So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.
> 
> I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


As a fairly new member here, I thank you Yarnie for your words of wisdom. Sometimes it is hard to ignore, but I think it is very important to not even respond to their negativity and nastiness. Thanks for the blessings for us as well.
How's your Dad? My prayers are with you. Have a blessed day as well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Why are we even discussing those who post on this thread ONLY to belittle, bully, attack and insult us?

We all know who they are, yet continue to talk to them or about them.

No wonder people are leaving this thread. (me included for those who questioned my actions)

They DO NOT desire peace or discussion. I would think after two years (according to Yarnie) we'd all understand that.

I have sustained the majority of attacks (I go back only one year) but refuse to continue posting on this thread if we allow them a second more of our time. Please understand my reasoning friends, I've had it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, sending prayers & hugs, Janie


Quite one I love that! :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Devastating time for Canadians yesterday - a 24 year old killed 3 Mounties and wounded 2 others in Moncton, New Brunswick (our East coast Maritimes). So far he's evaded capture. Moncton is under virtual lock down to protect civilians while the search continues. Please pray for the families of the dead and injured and the people of New Brunswick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the right,
> 
> I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.
> 
> Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are.
> They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.
> 
> Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now.
> 
> Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.
> 
> These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
> (don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine.
> 
> As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.
> 
> You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time.
> 
> But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems.
> 
> As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.
> 
> So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl
> 
> As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.
> 
> So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.
> 
> I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


Thanks Yarnie♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Good Morning to all you happy loving kind warm wonderful people!!!!!

Its so good to be checking in again. I hope to try to catch up on the past few days. I've been really busy sitting here at the computer and only able to read D&P once in a while but never able to post.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


Telling is like it is....you go, girl!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Mornin Mrs Bumpkins!

Yarnie...you have a way with words! Well said!

Welcome JHawk!

Jane, love your pictures...always so fitting!

Karverr...ain't it the truth?

I'm skipping over a whole lot more...catch up with y'all later!


----------



## WendyBee

joeysomma said:


> This describes me. How many others?


LOL I have one Rubbermaid chest of spare yarn and that`s about it.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


Isn't treason a capital offense?


----------



## west coast kitty

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Hi Jinny - this is a great group of ladies and a gent (karverr) who puts up with some teasing and gives it back. I'm Canadian and we also have an Aussie, but most of the group are Americans. Lots of faith, humour, crafts and recipes here - and friendship is #1.


----------



## WendyBee

joeysomma said:


> My last few days have been very hectic, being an Oma. I am sorry I have missed birthdays and anniversaries. So Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to everyone I have missed.


Thanks joeysomma. You`re a day early with my Birthday greetings


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> This describes me. How many others?


Guilty!


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Well stated, Yarnie! Kudos for telling it like it is! :thumbup: !♥♥♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, sending prayers & hugs, Janie


You're on a roll Jane - loved your pics today.


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


You are so right KPG, and he who acted as a coward should be traid in a Military court. The Hero is not this man and there arae no excuses for what he has done.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> My last few days have been very hectic, being an Oma. I am sorry I have missed birthdays and anniversaries. So Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to everyone I have missed.


Being an Oma is very hectic, as most of us who are grandmothers know. It'll get better, hang in there Joeysomma. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning to all you happy loving kind warm wonderful people!!!!!
> 
> Its so good to be checking in again. I hope to try to catch up on the past few days. I've been really busy sitting here at the computer and only able to read D&P once in a while but never able to post.


I missed you. Spring is a busy time.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


Thank you, KPG. You say it as it is. Thank you for putting faces to the names. Brings it home more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> LOL I have one Rubbermaid chest of spare yarn and that`s about it.


Because you have 5 afghans going at one time girl.


----------



## theyarnlady

Janeway said:


> Oh, I gotta go before I get into trouble! Volunteer at hospital today so chat later!


Have a good day. Stop with the pictures all ready my sides hurt.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Devastating time for Canadians yesterday - a 24 year old killed 3 Mounties and wounded 2 others in Moncton, New Brunswick (our East coast Maritimes). So far he's evaded capture. Moncton is under virtual lock down to protect civilians while the search continues. Please pray for the families of the dead and injured and the people of New Brunswick.


Yes, saw the news about the Mounties being killed. Sad time in Canada. Prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are we even discussing those who post on this thread ONLY to belittle, bully, attack and insult us?
> 
> We all know who they are, yet continue to talk to them or about them.
> 
> No wonder people are leaving this thread. (me included for those who questioned my actions)
> 
> They DO NOT desire peace or discussion. I would think after two years (according to Yarnie) we'd all understand that.
> 
> I have sustained the majority of attacks (I go back only one year) but refuse to continue posting on this thread if we allow them a second more of our time. Please understand my reasoning friends, I've had it.


KPG,

Please try again. I miss you. We miss you. Ignore, ignore, ignore. It works.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Isn't treason a capital offense?


Maybe not under this dictator. You know anything goes now.


----------



## west coast kitty

thumper5316 said:


> I missed your birthday? Bad thumper, bad, bad!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday! I hope you had a great day!


Thanks, but not a birthday - an anniversary (#26).


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> I think you meant *Susan* Rice.


Oh you mean another Benghazi telling lies I see. She sure is the one they send out to do their dirty work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jinny - this is a great group of ladies and a gent (karverr) who puts up with some teasing and gives it back. I'm Canadian and we also have an Aussie, but most of the group are Americans. Lots of faith, humour, crafts and recipes here - and friendship is #1.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Thanks joeysomma. You`re a day early with my Birthday greetings


I missed it. Is your Birthday Wendy? 50?


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe not under this dictator. You know anything goes now.


Unfortunately.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning to all you happy loving kind warm wonderful people!!!!!
> 
> Its so good to be checking in again. I hope to try to catch up on the past few days. I've been really busy sitting here at the computer and only able to read D&P once in a while but never able to post.


Morning lady how are you doing. Gee thanks for the compliment. 
Oh and you should include the others they may get hurt feelings if you don't. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Yes, saw the news about the Mounties being killed. Sad time in Canada. Prayers.


I saw it too. I do hope they catch him before he hurts any more.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it. Is your Birthday Wendy? 50?


An early Happy Birthday wish for you, Wendy Bee! ♥♥♥ XXX


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the right,
> 
> I have been on this site since 2011. I am trying to get away from the nastness that seems to be carrying on by two or three on the other side. Not always succeed, but trying too.
> 
> Last night I saw on WOW, the funniest thing . I can never say that two or three of them have gotten tired of showing just how immuture they truly truly are.
> They found amused them seleves by makin fun of this site and the friendship we have formed. Recipes and acting like they seem to think we do as being false about our friendship and sharing.
> 
> Why do I find them amusing myself? Well these same ladies were falling all over themselves talking how they cared about each other and got to be like we are now.
> 
> Some of you have not been on this site long enough to know what happen a year or two ago.
> 
> These same women were fallling all over themselves with admiration, telling each other how they loved their friendship. They even mention a meet up in Northern Minn.
> (don't know if they did or not). The sun rose and set in each others kind and loving words to each other.This went on for as long as they could carry it on. But they still contiued it on till the group started to fall apart. Some left a few tried to be friendly. SQM I am sorry for having troubles believing you. It is not your fault but mine.
> 
> As seen two of the oldest members of this group felt the need to make fun of our friendship. By posting recipe,thanks to the one who thought it was so cute for the recipe, and thanks for making fun of proving to me how angry you both are. and thanks for making fun of something you have done in the same way.
> 
> You have lost a few of your friend on all 4 of your sites. They seem to not want to go down the path that we all were at at one time.
> 
> But as I have noted two of you supposely mature women proved to me again that you are lonely angry and having problems in your own life as to feel the only release you have is to turn everything that you see as kind and sharing and nice as away to get it out of your systems.
> 
> As your group is now falling by the way side, you feel the need to try and stir the childess mentally again. Why because you are not getting the attention you want and long for.
> 
> So go ahead and play as it is the only way you two will every be happy.Please ladies from the right do not incourge their behavior by acknowleging them in any way. I know they need this to feel importanat. As we all read the article WCK put on here and they arae displaying the same behavior that was written abaoutl
> 
> As to our side I do hope that if you are considering leaving because of these two and maybe a few others. Remember that is what they want to make them selves feel important as their lives must be very empty. No I do not mean all of them just the ones who feel they can beat us down with their pettness.
> 
> So I wish all a good day and hope that the two or three of them are able to get help for their problems.
> 
> I will also feel free to wish all a blessed day, as it seem to bother those who do not understand faith so much.


 :thumbup: Thanks Yarnie - you've said it so well. But it was Gerslay who posted the link to the article.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


yes you decribe them well WCK, I on the other hand have the most intelligents, the best humor, and to top it all off I can say with all modest am the one who looks well in a bath suit. Thats if you have those funny glasses that throw vision off . Also if you think I am all the above I welcome you even if you don't.


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Because you have 5 afghans going at one time girl.


LOL each WIP afghan is in a separate knitting bag.....a shopping tote that is zipped up and hidden away behind the couch/chairs in my living room. 
As they continue to grow in length, I don`t know where I will store them!!! LOL

Welcome Ginny...good to see you. What projects do you have on the go?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Thanks Yarnie - you've said it so well. But it was Gerslay who posted the link to the article.


Sorry Gerslay mind is a bit off well more then a bit off, o.k. it's normal for me. I can hear you laughing Gerslay , that's not nice to pick on a women who has a mind like a steel trap.


----------



## theyarnlady

Joey hope things get better.

I am afraid I do not have a yarn problem. Then again you must understand yarn has a problem with me.


----------



## theyarnlady

KPG I was wrong if you go back to the begining you and LTL have been harash since before ( the not in my book) the election of the one who does not even know what the words President means. More like a show man then President.


----------



## WendyBee

In a nutshell...........


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Morning lady how are you doing. Gee thanks for the compliment.
> Oh and you should include the others they may get hurt feelings if you don't. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Aw shucks! Are you blushing?


----------



## Gerslay

I see that the BratBerry got lost last night and couldn't find their way home. We'll have to set up an escort service: 

1-800-Turn-Right!!!!!


----------



## WendyBee

A screen shot from my Twitter page

What an amazing man.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Aw shucks! Are you blushing?


How did you know that was my favorite color, Blush pink just goes with my face at least between the wrinkles. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> KPG I was wrong if you go back to the begining you and LTL have been harash since before ( the not in my book) the election of the one who does not even know what the words President means. More like a show man then President.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Many Happy Birthday Blessings, Wendy!


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> A screen shot from my Twitter page
> 
> What an amazing man.


That is wonderful . God Bless him.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> How did you know that was my favorite color, Blush pink just goes with my face at least between the wrinkles. :thumbup:


Ggood thing about wrinkles is...they don't hurt!

And you can't see them from the inside!

:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


meant harshly treated. Spelling off but then I like being off. No I have not always been off. I was normal till the age of 5 then went to school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Did anyone see this? I could do better and not make a face.http://gawker.com/some-guy-filmed-president-obama-working-out-in-a-polish-1586032524


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Ggood thing about wrinkles is...they don't hurt!
> 
> And you can't see them from the inside!
> 
> :lol:


I found a trick that works well for wrinkles, if you lay down they disappear only problem with that is people wonder about me always laying on the floor when they come to visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> A screen shot from my Twitter page
> 
> What an amazing man.


Hero. Hope he makes it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? I could do better and not make a face.http://gawker.com/some-guy-filmed-president-obama-working-out-in-a-polish-1586032524


Sorry but that face I am laughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but that face I am laughing.


It is just sad. :roll:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> LOL each WIP afghan is in a separate knitting bag.....a shopping tote that is zipped up and hidden away behind the couch/chairs in my living room.
> As they continue to grow in length, I don`t know where I will store them!!! LOL
> 
> Welcome Ginny...good to see you. What projects do you have on the go?


They do sell these huge ziplock bags, Wendy. I also hide my WIPs behind chairs and couches, esp. when company comes.  :XD:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I see that the BratBerry got lost last night and couldn't find their way home. We'll have to set up an escort service:
> 
> 1-800-Turn-Right!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> A screen shot from my Twitter page
> 
> What an amazing man.


God Bless him!


----------



## gjz

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shut your trap. SIX AMERICAN HEREOS lost their lives, (more possible) looking for the American traitor who DESERTED his squadron while deployed. The idiot intentionally and willingly deserted, told his command and his family of his intentions and sent his uniforms back to the USA. He spoke out against the USA and declared his willingness to assist those who he was to defend against. He *turned* against his country, the United States of America. He needs to face a military tribunal and answer for his actions. The evidence from YEARS ago, point to him being not only a deserter but a traitor.
> 
> You have no respect for anyone and don't know anything about this particular topic (or most).
> 
> *These HEREOS have NAMES and families.*


Exactly! Thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? I could do better and not make a face.http://gawker.com/some-guy-filmed-president-obama-working-out-in-a-polish-1586032524


Please, no Polish jokes! :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy

Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation. 

What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.

We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.

I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?

I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.

I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade away.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pool party will be postponed until the thousands of tree frogs are removed from it. Yucky!


CB, did you get carried away and plant trees in the pool? Was it for more shade?    I'll add some umbrellas to the list for the party.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade away.


Am trying KC don't give up on us. We don't want to lose you too.


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> They do sell these huge ziplock bags, Wendy. I also hide my WIPs behind chairs and couches, esp. when company comes.  :XD:


Oh geez, I didn't know I was supposed to hide my WIPs! Mine are all over! However, I do try to keep them in organized chaos!


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> They do sell these huge ziplock bags, Wendy. I also hide my WIPs behind chairs and couches, esp. when company comes.  :XD:


How about the ones you can suck the air out of? You can not tell what yarn is in there but boy you can store at least a closet full in back of your chair.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> What kind of dog were you in your past life?
> I was a golden retriever.
> http://bitecharge.com/play/pastdog/h3


I'm a Rottweiler. I love rotties.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jhawk213 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> German Shepherd for me. I'm sort of new here and I like your place. I like the friendly vibe here.


Welcome and am glad you find it friendly here. Contribute whenever you like.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade away.


I ignore and do not know they exist.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Devastating time for Canadians yesterday - a 24 year old killed 3 Mounties and wounded 2 others in Moncton, New Brunswick (our East coast Maritimes). So far he's evaded capture. Moncton is under virtual lock down to protect civilians while the search continues. Please pray for the families of the dead and injured and the people of New Brunswick.


I saw this on the news this morning. I do hope LEO's capture this person soon without any more loss of life.


----------



## gjz

Knit crazy said:


> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade
> 
> 
> 
> Knit crazy...I understand completely what you are saying. If you recall, I left for a short period because of the nastiness that was coming around. This thread has been a wonderful place of friendship, prayers, recipes, and jokes. Some good friendships have been made. We can't let them infiltrate what has been created and ruin it with their nastiness. I hope you don't leave permanently, but I truly understand, probably more than you know. I am blessed that I gave been welcomed into this group.
> 
> On a separate note:
> I have a dreaded dr. appt today...nothing important, just hate going. Last time I waited 2 hours before I got into see the dr. I have some new knitting to take along and if I wait that long again, I will be looking for a new doctor.
> 
> Have a great day! Remember: Ignore!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> I found a trick that works well for wrinkles, if you lay down they disappear only problem with that is people wonder about me always laying on the floor when they come to visit.


HAHAHA...take a selfie, you'll look 20 years younger!


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed you. Spring is a busy time.


(((Missed you too!)))


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Please, no Polish jokes! :XD:


You tell em, Jokim!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lovethelake

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Hi Jinny

Just to let you know that I am one of the first members of this group. The only nasty things come from the AOW of the Left (angry old women). We started this thread because we were friends and like to chat. But when the Libs get bored they pop over to stir things up, they are pathetic.


----------



## BrattyPatty

lovethelake said:


> Hi Jinny
> 
> Just to let you know that I am one of the first members of this group. The only nasty things come from the AOW of the Left (angry old women). We started this thread because we were friends and like to chat. But when the Libs get bored they pop over to stir things up, they are pathetic.


Oh please. LTL. Go back and read some of your own posts.
He who has not sinned.......


----------



## lovethelake

WendyBee said:


> In a nutshell...........


Hey did you see Obama pumping iron on YouTube? It was hilarious. If he lifted a weight more than 20 pounds it was Photo Shopped. I lifted heavier bags of potty soil over the weekend then he bench pressed. So now we know why he is spineless......................doesn't have the muscle to do the right thing.


----------



## Gerslay

Its weird to be here all alone and talking to myself! Let's see what can I do to keep myself entertained...hmmm...

*Obama: The President that Nixon wanted to be!*

*Obama's legacy may be that he rescued George W. Bushs legacy.* 
http://theweek.com//article/index/262484/is-it-too-late-for-obama-to-rescue-his-legacy

*Shock poll: American's say Obama less competant than Bush!* 
http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/262706/speedreads-obama-is-less-competent-than-george-bush-say-a-plurality-of-americans#axzz33myUl2iQ

Okay...my work here is done!

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## lovethelake

Jinny, see I told you so......they can't stay away


----------



## Gerslay

<<< Dachshund

"You were a Dachshund. Lively and playful, you make everyone around you happy. You are clever, devoted, and madly courageous."

A little short in the legs department, but otherwise cute and spunky, wouldn't ya say?

;-)


----------



## Georgiegirl

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. Been reading the posts when I can but been very busy. Between hanging out with my friend as she recovers from her operation, a weekend spinning workshop, committee meetings, gardening and a sick dog been tough to get the time to write to you all. But those are just little bumps in the road, life is so good.
> 
> I find it almost funny that Bratty and Huck have such shallow and lonely lives that they must come over to our thread just to cause problems. Pretty pathetic way to live.
> 
> I believe he is a deserter and needs to go before a Military Court to find out the truth. But when you have people in his platoon saying he is a deserter, there are emails to prove he hated the military, a cover up about why those 5 men died to their families and Condi Rice says he served honorably, what more proof do you need that he was a deserter and probably a traitor?
> 
> Obama just wanted attention away from the VA scandal and Benghazi. He wanted the perception that he was helping a soldier rather than letting the administrative Death Panels allow over 40 veterans to die waiting for appointments or not sending help to try to save the assassinated 4 Americans that died in Benghazi. Nothing but smoke and mirrors.
> 
> But then again, if his administration can't handle the VA hospitals, just wait until Obamacare kicks in.
> 
> God bless all of you, bless the families that have been destroyed because of Obama's lack of courage, character and just plain incompetence, and God Bless America.


A U.S. veteran was on TV a few nights ago - he was 1 of the platoon leaders who attempted to rescue the deserter. This was what I heard - 6 - not 5 - whatever - it was way too many of our brave men. And, yes. God Bless America.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> Oh, dear Bratty leave KPG out of your conversations! This is you!


OMG Janie...You are something else - you're so fuuuuunnnnnyyyyyy - never change dear.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jhawk213 said:


> I joined on 19 may and I've made some posts but I've mainly been reading through all of the different sections and to be honest, I'm really surprised at the cattiness I've encountered. I've made a comment about it here because it seems at odds (the cattiness) because you all seem to be good friends and then they slink in and say such nasty things. I hate that. I have learned in my life though that when you get a group of women together, there will always be trouble! Men on the other hand just seem to get on with it.
> 
> My name is Jinny, happily retired, love knitting, cooking, animals and my husband (not necessarily in that order!)


Jinny: Welcome to the good side of town! Yeah, there are some
soreheads who interject their sad comments from time-to-time. I've met some wonderful, caring & loving women friends on our particular forum - so stick with us - you're gonna love being one of us - I guarantee it!
Georgiegirl


----------



## WendyBee

lovethelake said:


> Hey did you see Obama pumping iron on YouTube? It was hilarious. If he lifted a weight more than 20 pounds it was Photo Shopped. I lifted heavier bags of potty soil over the weekend then he bench pressed. So now we know why he is spineless......................doesn't have the muscle to do the right thing.


LOL I saw it yesterday. I didn`t think it was possible for him to lift anything heavier than a bag of marshmallows with those twig like arms.


----------



## WendyBee

Gerslay said:


> <<< Dachshund
> 
> "You were a Dachshund. Lively and playful, you make everyone around you happy. You are clever, devoted, and madly courageous."
> 
> A little short in the legs department, but otherwise cute and spunky, wouldn't ya say?
> 
> ;-)


A perfect description of you Gersie.
I`m a little short in the legs department myself - being only 5ft tall. My hubby is 6ft 2


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Knit crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade
> 
> 
> 
> Knit crazy...I understand completely what you are saying. If you recall, I left for a short period because of the nastiness that was coming around. This thread has been a wonderful place of friendship, prayers, recipes, and jokes. Some good friendships have been made. We can't let them infiltrate what has been created and ruin it with their nastiness. I hope you don't leave permanently, but I truly understand, probably more than you know. I am blessed that I gave been welcomed into this group.
> 
> On a separate note:
> I have a dreaded dr. appt today...nothing important, just hate going. Last time I waited 2 hours before I got into see the dr. I have some new knitting to take along and if I wait that long again, I will be looking for a new doctor.
> 
> Have a great day! Remember: Ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck at the doctor and ignore the you know what's here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Its weird to be here all alone and talking to myself! Let's see what can I do to keep myself entertained...hmmm...
> 
> *Obama: The President that Nixon wanted to be!*
> 
> *Obama's legacy may be that he rescued George W. Bushs legacy.*
> http://theweek.com//article/index/262484/is-it-too-late-for-obama-to-rescue-his-legacy
> 
> *Shock poll: American's say Obama less competant than Bush!*
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/262706/speedreads-obama-is-less-competent-than-george-bush-say-a-plurality-of-americans#axzz33myUl2iQ
> 
> Okay...my work here is done!
> 
> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


to all the above yes, which in my mind proves, you can only hide a nut for so long before it start to rot.


----------



## BrattyPatty

lovethelake said:


> Hey did you see Obama pumping iron on YouTube? It was hilarious. If he lifted a weight more than 20 pounds it was Photo Shopped. I lifted heavier bags of potty soil over the weekend then he bench pressed. So now we know why he is spineless......................doesn't have the muscle to do the right thing.


Well, you have a lot of spine lifting potty soil.Do you clean outhouses for a living? I always thought you were full of it. Now I know why :-D LTL.EOE


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> Good luck at the doctor and ignore the you know what's here.


Thanks! Talk to you later. Ignoring!


----------



## Gerslay

Attention all you K-Mart shoppers!
There's a lost child at the service counter. She's a bratty little thing with a bad temper and bad breath. Will her parents please come and claim her? PLEASE!


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> to all the above yes, which in my mind proves, you can only hide a nut for so long before it start to rot.


Speaking of hiding nuts...we have white squirrels in our yard, actually in the whole area. Last week was the White Squirrel Festival in a neighboring town. Their cute once you get used to them, but at first you think you're seeing white rats scurrying around. LOL

Here's a pic...


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> I'm a Rottweiler. I love rotties.


So am I, Solo. Rotties have a bad reputation, almost as bad as Pit Bulls. I don't feel at all like a Rottie.  :wink:


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade away.


Mea culpa, KC. Guilty as charged. Won't happen again! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Thanks! Talk to you later. Ignoring!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> Oh geez, I didn't know I was supposed to hide my WIPs! Mine are all over! However, I do try to keep them in organized chaos!


'Organized chaos'... sounds like my life, lately. :wink:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> How about the ones you can suck the air out of? You can not tell what yarn is in there but boy you can store at least a closet full in back of your chair.


I'm getting close to that point, where I'll need a vacuum suction to create more room for yarn. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I was visiting one of my neighbor's theyhave a new puppy a Borzoi.Beautiful white furry bundle.

It's so cute and puppies you do know are so sweet with their puppy breath. 
They haven't named him yet. Can't wait to see what they do name him.


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> Knit crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, I have been watching this thread since the recent invasion. I knew we could handle it if insults went unanswered and we ignored them. Some of you are forgetting how they typically plan and attack. So, I needed to withdraw, watch and think about this situation.
> 
> What I see is one person, SQM, who moderated previous behavior and talked reconciliation. Now the real left has invaded. The left is as likely to become changed people as the 5 recently released Taliban leaders. Their goal is destruction of this thread.
> 
> We know that Obama is a dishonest person, but so is SQM and the rest of those on the left. Once you accept SQM's lying presence, how will you deal with her lying friends? If you talk with SQM, why not them? Then, there is the joy of winning. The Taliban is proclaiming throughout the Middle East that they have beaten the US. Once the left has caused this thread to break, there will be similar exultation. You are letting this happen.
> 
> I can't do that. You have invited the devil into your midst. Some of my friends know this is unwise and threatens to destroy this thread. Do you want that? They do. Knowing this, how can you continue this nonsense?
> 
> I will continue watching because I love my friends, but I know talking to the devil (or them) is perilous and not wise for my health or relationship with God.
> 
> I still love you all, but it breaks my heart knowing that if you only ignore them that they would eventually fade
> 
> 
> 
> Knit crazy...I understand completely what you are saying. If you recall, I left for a short period because of the nastiness that was coming around. This thread has been a wonderful place of friendship, prayers, recipes, and jokes. Some good friendships have been made. We can't let them infiltrate what has been created and ruin it with their nastiness. I hope you don't leave permanently, but I truly understand, probably more than you know. I am blessed that I gave been welcomed into this group.
> 
> On a separate note:
> I have a dreaded dr. appt today...nothing important, just hate going. Last time I waited 2 hours before I got into see the dr. I have some new knitting to take along and if I wait that long again, I will be looking for a new doctor.
> 
> Have a great day! Remember: Ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, KC is right in what she says, we know how we should act vis a vis the left, but sometimes we give in to the lesser angels of our nature, and respond.
> Like you, I make the best of the 'waiting in dr.'s room' time and knit or crochet. Have completed many a doily or a vest waiting to be seen. Learned one lesson, if possible, get the earliest appointment you can. Your chances for long wait time increase as the day progresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BrattyPatty

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG Janie...You are something else - you're so fuuuuunnnnnyyyyyy - never change dear.


Janie, If you were sober enough to read, you would have seen that I was replying to a post that KPG had made. 
It did not concern you.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Jokim said:


> Yes, KC is right in what she says, we know how we should act vis a vis the left, but sometimes we give in to the lesser angels of our nature, and respond.
> Like you, I make the best of the 'waiting in dr.'s room' time and knit or crochet. Have completed many a doily or a vest waiting to be seen. Learned one lesson, if possible, get the earliest appointment you can. Your chances for long wait time increase as the day progresses.


Because KC says that SQM is a devil, you believe her?
She has posted with both sides of the political spectrum and never had a bad word to say about any of you. She started a "neutra"l thread to get to know some of you better. For the life of me I can't see why. You have treated her like dirt all along.
KC was very harsh and SQ did nothing to deserve it.
Shame on all of you.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> You tell em, Jokim!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


He looked so 'wussy', and that is bad enough! But, in a Polish workout room???! Give us a break, please!


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Yes, KC is right in what she says, we know how we should act vis a vis the left, but sometimes we give in to the lesser angels of our nature, and respond.
> Like you, I make the best of the 'waiting in dr.'s room' time and knit or crochet. Have completed many a doily or a vest waiting to be seen. Learned one lesson, if possible, get the earliest appointment you can. Your chances for long wait time increase as the day progresses.


Thank you, Jokim for what you write.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim for what you write.


You're welcome, LL. Their MO is plain to see.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> You're welcome, LL. Their MO is plain to see.


Yes, it is. I totally ignore them. Do not care what they write because I don't know what they write.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Please, no Polish jokes! :XD:


 :XD: Sorry :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I was visiting one of my neighbor's theyhave a new puppy a Borzoi.Beautiful white furry bundle.
> 
> It's so cute and puppies you do know are so sweet with their puppy breath.
> They haven't named him yet. Can't wait to see what they do name him.


Oh Yarnie, I am sooo jealous. I LOVE Borzois...they are so lovely!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hey did you see Obama pumping iron on YouTube? It was hilarious. If he lifted a weight more than 20 pounds it was Photo Shopped. I lifted heavier bags of potty soil over the weekend then he bench pressed. So now we know why he is spineless......................doesn't have the muscle to do the right thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> He looked so 'wussy', and that is bad enough! But, in a Polish workout room???! Give us a break, please!


He looked like he was in such pain...over what...20 pounds?

:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/06/05/liberal-media-finally-disgusted-obama-betrayed-the-highest-obligation-of-his-office-123378


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> Yes, KC is right in what she says, we know how we should act vis a vis the left, but sometimes we give in to the lesser angels of our nature, and respond.
> Like you, I make the best of the 'waiting in dr.'s room' time and knit or crochet. Have completed many a doily or a vest waiting to be seen. Learned one lesson, if possible, get the earliest appointment you can. Your chances for long wait time increase as the day progresses.


Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!

What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!
> 
> What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


My fall back is spaghetti. I always - yes always - have sauce in the freezer with meatballs, sausage, pork. I just pull it out. Put it in a heavy pan, heat it very slowly for a while, boil water, salad and presto. I also have homemade pasta hidden in my stove. So tonight I pulled it out. My husband had homemade pasta, sauce (from tomatoes I got last summer - a bushel full and I froze them - .

If you organize it ahead, it is easy just to pull it out.


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> My fall back is spaghetti. I always - yes always - have sauce in the freezer with meatballs, sausage, pork. I just pull it out. Put it in a heavy pan, heat it very slowly for a while, boil water, salad and presto. I also have homemade pasta hidden in my stove. So tonight I pulled it out. My husband had homemade pasta, sauce (from tomatoes I got last summer - a bushel full and I froze them - .
> 
> If you organize it ahead, it is easy just to pull it out.


I have used up my stash from my freezer...I am waiting for the tomatoes from the farmers market to arrive so I can make more! I don't like the jarred stuff much. Great idea! Puts me in the mood to do some canning! I made some kiwi lemon jelly the other day, doesn't help much with dinner tho!


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!
> 
> What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


I keep Celantano's Eggplant Parmesan in the freezer for just such a night. That, a quick salad, a glass of wine and VOILA! Fabulous!

Then there's always an omelet with whatever leftovers are around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Oh Yarnie, I am sooo jealous. I LOVE Borzois...they are so lovely!


If I had one I would name him Noah. You know they make yarn out of their hair.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had one I would name him Noah. You know they make yarn out of their hair.


I didn't know that...you mean they spin it just like wool from a sheep?

That's bizarre doncha think...to wear your dog on your head?

HAHAHA


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!
> 
> What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


Yay for you.
I made a meatball sandwich casserole with balsamic green beans.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I didn't know that...you mean they spin it just like wool from a sheep?
> 
> That's bizarre doncha think...to wear your dog on your head?
> 
> HAHAHA


I wouldn't have a dog on my head or body as far as that goes. Yes bizarre. :x :lol: You would have to ask LTL about the spinning .


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay for you.
> I made a meatball sandwich casserole with balsamic green beans.


Meatball sandwich casserole? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: Sorry :shock: :roll: :lol:


Only joshing 'ya, CB. 
How is the weather in your part of Arkansas? Heard about some fearsome thunderstorms and winds in your part of the country. Are you ok?


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Speaking of hiding nuts...we have white squirrels in our yard, actually in the whole area. Last week was the White Squirrel Festival in a neighboring town. Their cute once you get used to them, but at first you think you're seeing white rats scurrying around. LOL
> 
> Here's a pic...


That's funny, we have black squirrels in our area. Are yours albinos? Strange to see white squirrels.


----------



## thumper5316

gjz said:


> I have used up my stash from my freezer...I am waiting for the tomatoes from the farmers market to arrive so I can make more! I don't like the jarred stuff much. Great idea! Puts me in the mood to do some canning! I made some kiwi lemon jelly the other day, doesn't help much with dinner tho!


How about a frittata? Easy fix in'!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Only joshing 'ya, CB.
> How is the weather in your part of Arkansas? Heard about some fearsome thunderstorms and winds in your part of the country. Are you ok?


I know you were.
Yes it came thru the NE side of Ar. It was a pretty nasty storm. It blew a train off the tracks. Must have been some kind of wind to do that. We only had a small shower. Thanks for asking.♥


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!
> 
> What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


Dinner, (just finished eating): split chicken breasts, braised and smothered in oven, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy and beets. Easy peasy! ;-)


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you were.
> Yes it came thru the NE side of Ar. It was a pretty nasty storm. It blew a train off the tracks. Must have been some kind of wind to do that. We only had a small shower. Thanks for asking.♥


Wow! That was some powerful wind! Everyone okay?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Meatball sandwich casserole? Sounds interesting.


Meatball Sandwich Casserole

You will need:

! bag of frozen meatballs (I use Mama Lucia Brand, personal preference)
1 jar of marinara sauce or spaghetti sauce if there isn't any marinara on hand
1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 cup Italian blend cheese, shredded
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, shredded
1 loaf of fresh Italian bread, sliced

To prepare:

Preheat oven to 400. Place entire bag of meatballs in pot with sauce (I also add garlic, onion powder, salt and pepper to taste) and cook over medium heat until warmed completely through, about 10 minutes. Stir as needed to keep meatballs from sticking to pot. Once heated through remove from heat. Place meatballs in the center of a 9x13 baking dish, layer mozzarella and Italian blend cheeses over meatballs topping off with the Parmesan. Take the slices of Italian bread and line the pan all the way around with them so that they are kind of keeping the meatballs toward the center of the pan. The bread slices will be standing up in the pan as shown in the picture. You have creative freedom here with the bread...you can lightly butter and garlic the bread prior to placing it in the pan if you prefer or even brush lightly with olive oil and garlic. The choice is yours. I have made it plain and as noted above and all are delicious!

Place in oven and bake for approximately 25 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly. Remove from oven, serve and enjoy! 
I made my own meatballs with ground turkey.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> I keep Celantano's Eggplant Parmesan in the freezer for just such a night. That, a quick salad, a glass of wine and VOILA! Fabulous!
> 
> Then there's always an omelet with whatever leftovers are around.


Sounds great!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay for you.
> I made a meatball sandwich casserole with balsamic green beans.


Sounds good, too.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> My fall back is spaghetti. I always - yes always - have sauce in the freezer with meatballs, sausage, pork. I just pull it out. Put it in a heavy pan, heat it very slowly for a while, boil water, salad and presto. I also have homemade pasta hidden in my stove. So tonight I pulled it out. My husband had homemade pasta, sauce (from tomatoes I got last summer - a bushel full and I froze them - .
> 
> If you organize it ahead, it is easy just to pull it out.


Leftover spaghetti is for this weekend. I also put pork, sausage, and other meats in my sauce. Improves the flavor. Have to watch the pasta: 2 diabetics in the house.
I love garlic bread: make my own butter spread with fresh garlic. parm. & romano cheese, and Italian herbs, on split French loaf with melted mozzarella on top. That in itself is a meal, with a salad.


----------



## gjz

thumper5316 said:


> How about a frittata? Easy fix in'!


Isn't a frittata like an omelette? That could work!


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> Dinner, (just finished eating): split chicken breasts, braised and smothered in oven, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy and beets. Easy peasy! ;-)


Oh my...that's my dinner for tomorrow! My mouth is watering! Sounds delicious!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I keep Celantano's Eggplant Parmesan in the freezer for just such a night. That, a quick salad, a glass of wine and VOILA! Fabulous!
> 
> Then there's always an omelet with whatever leftovers are around.


Yes, an omelet with leftovers, Frittata? Egg Foo Yong?
I usually make soup from leftovers, depends on the leftovers. A nice Riesling goes well with pasta, IMHO. Not much of a wine aficionado.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Meatball Sandwich Casserole
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ! bag of frozen meatballs (I use Mama Lucia Brand, personal preference)
> 1 jar of marinara sauce or spaghetti sauce if there isn't any marinara on hand
> 1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 1 cup Italian blend cheese, shredded
> 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, shredded
> 1 loaf of fresh Italian bread, sliced
> 
> To prepare:
> 
> Preheat oven to 400. Place entire bag of meatballs in pot with sauce (I also add garlic, onion powder, salt and pepper to taste) and cook over medium heat until warmed completely through, about 10 minutes. Stir as needed to keep meatballs from sticking to pot. Once heated through remove from heat. Place meatballs in the center of a 9x13 baking dish, layer mozzarella and Italian blend cheeses over meatballs topping off with the Parmesan. Take the slices of Italian bread and line the pan all the way around with them so that they are kind of keeping the meatballs toward the center of the pan. The bread slices will be standing up in the pan as shown in the picture. You have creative freedom here with the bread...you can lightly butter and garlic the bread prior to placing it in the pan if you prefer or even brush lightly with olive oil and garlic. The choice is yours. I have made it plain and as noted above and all are delicious!
> 
> Place in oven and bake for approximately 25 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly. Remove from oven, serve and enjoy!
> I made my own meatballs with ground turkey.


This sounds great! I can't wait to make it! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you were.
> Yes it came thru the NE side of Ar. It was a pretty nasty storm. It blew a train off the tracks. Must have been some kind of wind to do that. We only had a small shower. Thanks for asking.♥


Happy to hear you survived and no bad weather came your way.


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> Meatball sandwich casserole? Sounds interesting.


Nevermind.....!


----------



## gjz

Such good cooks you all are! I'm not gonna cook--just gonna hop from house to house and sample everything! I'll bring the wine! And some lemonade!


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> Isn't a frittata like an omelette? That could work!


Oh yeah...a frittata is even better...heat up all the leftovers and cover with the egg/cheese mixture. I love em!


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Meatball Sandwich Casserole
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ! bag of frozen meatballs (I use Mama Lucia Brand, personal preference)
> 1 jar of marinara sauce or spaghetti sauce if there isn't any marinara on hand
> 1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 1 cup Italian blend cheese, shredded
> 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, shredded
> 1 loaf of fresh Italian bread, sliced
> 
> To prepare:
> 
> Preheat oven to 400. Place entire bag of meatballs in pot with sauce (I also add garlic, onion powder, salt and pepper to taste) and cook over medium heat until warmed completely through, about 10 minutes. Stir as needed to keep meatballs from sticking to pot. Once heated through remove from heat. Place meatballs in the center of a 9x13 baking dish, layer mozzarella and Italian blend cheeses over meatballs topping off with the Parmesan. Take the slices of Italian bread and line the pan all the way around with them so that they are kind of keeping the meatballs toward the center of the pan. The bread slices will be standing up in the pan as shown in the picture. You have creative freedom here with the bread...you can lightly butter and garlic the bread prior to placing it in the pan if you prefer or even brush lightly with olive oil and garlic. The choice is yours. I have made it plain and as noted above and all are delicious!
> 
> Place in oven and bake for approximately 25 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly. Remove from oven, serve and enjoy!
> I made my own meatballs with ground turkey.


Thanks for the recipe, CB. 
It's a one pound bag of meatballs, isn't it?


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Yes, an omelet with leftovers, Frittata? Egg Foo Yong?
> I usually make soup from leftovers, depends on the leftovers. A nice Riesling goes well with pasta, IMHO. Not much of a wine aficionado.


A nice Riesling goes well with everything!

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the recipe, CB.
> It's a one pound bag of meatballs, isn't it?


I used 1 lb of turkey so I guess.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Isn't a frittata like an omelette? That could work!


A frittata is finished off under the broiler in your stove. It helps puff it up.


----------



## thumper5316

gjz said:


> Isn't a frittata like an omelette? That could work!


Yup. Baked in the oven for the last few minutes. My favorite is asparagus and tomato.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Oh my...that's my dinner for tomorrow! My mouth is watering! Sounds delicious!


Sounds so good. Can you explain braising?


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds so good. Can you explain braising?


Braising is when you sear meat then cook it with a liquid for a longer period of time. I am sure you do this all the time, just didn't know the term. It's how people usually cook pot roast.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Braising is when you sear meat then cook it with a liquid for a longer period of time. I am sure you do this all the time, just didn't know the term. It's how people usually cook pot roast.


So, I thought braising was on top of the stove. Maybe I read wrong. You do not braise in the oven, correct. I thought you said bake. Maybe you can explain the process specifically. Thank you for any trouble!


----------



## gjz

thumper5316 said:


> Yup. Baked in the oven for the last few minutes. My favorite is asparagus and tomato.


That's it! I will make a frittata, with asparagus and tomatoes. I will add a salad. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim...you make your own Egg Foo Young? Do you start with shrimp or pork or what...and describe what you do, please!


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> That's it! I will make a frittata, with asparagus and tomatoes. I will add a salad. Thanks everyone!


Let us know how it tastes. I'll imagine it.


----------



## Gerslay

Its always interesting to watch the supper hour move across the country...everyone talks food for 3-4 hours!!!

:lol:


----------



## Janeway

Gerslay said:


> Attention all you K-Mart shoppers!
> There's a lost child at the service counter. She's a bratty little thing with a bad temper and bad breath. Will her parents please come and claim her? PLEASE!


I've been trying to catch-up on the reading but since e have a new # I'm lost! I found this remark & was laughing so hard that DH wanted to know what was so funny! He laughed too!

I've Ben guilty too but will ignore the lefties!


----------



## Gerslay

Janeway said:


> I've been trying to catch-up on the reading but since e have a new # I'm lost! I found this remark & was laughing so hard that DH wanted to know what was so funny! He laughed too!
> 
> I've Ben guilty too but will ignore the lefties!


I was ROFL while I typed it.........hahaha!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Oh Yarnie, I am sooo jealous. I LOVE Borzois...they are so lovely!


I have never seen this breed before except on the internet. They are so neat.


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> So, I thought braising was on top of the stove. Maybe I read wrong. You do not braise in the oven, correct. I thought you said bake. Maybe you can explain the process specifically. Thank you for any trouble!


Oh gosh, no trouble at all, LL! 
No, I'm pretty sure it is done in the oven. Sear the meat in hot oil to get a nice brown color. Then, remove the meat and add a liquid to lift all the pieces from the bottom. Return the meat to the pan, add liquid--don't cover the meat with the liquid, maybe halfway up. Then cover and put into the oven. I know I have done it on top of the stove sometimes with the same results. It probably has a different term when you do it on the stovetop. I will ask my son when he gets home.


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> Who Hoo! I was in and out in one hour! They have really stepped up their game!
> 
> What's everyone making for dinner? I am out of ideas and need some help!


Pizza delivered cheesy cheese with black olives.


----------



## Janeway

Oh, I'm a lab dog, kind & gentle--yep, that is right!


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> This sounds great! I can't wait to make it! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


Now you will become one spicy meat ball lady. :roll:


----------



## gjz

Gerslay said:


> Its always interesting to watch the supper hour move across the country...everyone talks food for 3-4 hours!!!
> 
> :lol:


It's very interesting to talk about food. There are so many types, techniques, flavors, spices, and tastes that it could never get boring. I have just purchased a book titled: Consider the a Fork, A History of How we Cook and Eat. The first chapter is about pots and pans.

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> Oh gosh, no trouble at all, LL!
> No, I'm pretty sure it is done in the oven. Sear the meat in hot oil to get a nice brown color. Then, remove the meat and add a liquid to lift all the pieces from the bottom. Return the meat to the pan, add liquid--don't cover the meat with the liquid, maybe halfway up. Then cover and put into the oven. I know I have done it on top of the stove sometimes with the same results. It probably has a different term when you do it on the stovetop. I will ask my son when he gets home.


You got it gjz...braising is a combination method using both moist and dry heat...top of the stove and the oven...a little or a lot of liquid...high and low heat...uncovered and covered.

Its a pot roast!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> A frittata is finished off under the broiler in your stove. It helps puff it up.


What do you suggest for one lile me who is already puffy. I am not about to go under the brolier lady.


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Now you will become one spicy meat ball lady. :roll:


 :lol: 
My husband would probably like that!


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> It's very interesting to talk about food. There are so many types, techniques, flavors, spices, and tastes that it could never get boring. I have just purchased a book titled: Consider the a Fork, A History of How we Cook and Eat. The first chapter is about pots and pans.
> 
> Can't wait to get started!


I'd love that...I'm a kitchen gadget person. A kitchen/restaurant supply store and a hardware store are my two favorite places to shop!


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> What do you suggest for one lile me who is already puffy. I am not about to go under the brolier lady.


So, you're saying that you're a souffle?

n'est ce pas, madame?


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Pizza delivered cheesy cheese with black olives.


I wish! No pizza delivery available to my house. My kids feel like they missed out, because we have never had a pizza delivered! That is until they worked at a pizza place and I asked them to bring one home! They weren't impressed by my request!


----------



## gjz

Gerslay said:


> I'd love that...I'm a kitchen gadget person. A kitchen/restaurant supply store and a hardware store are my two favorite places to shop!


Kitchen gadgets are the best things ever! I can peruse the gadget aisle any day!


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> yes you decribe them well WCK, I on the other hand have the most intelligents, the best humor, and to top it all off I can say with all modest am the one who looks well in a bath suit. Thats if you have those funny glasses that throw vision off . Also if you think I am all the above I welcome you even if you don't.


Yarnie, we all look good in a bathing suit!


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> It's very interesting to talk about food. There are so many types, techniques, flavors, spices, and tastes that it could never get boring. I have just purchased a book titled: Consider the a Fork, A History of How we Cook and Eat. The first chapter is about pots and pans.
> 
> Can't wait to get started!


What pots and pans what and a fork, what kind of book mentions pots and pans. I mean really you use a fork with pots and pans. Does that then make one a gourd maid of cooking.


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> Devastating time for Canadians yesterday - a 24 year old killed 3 Mounties and wounded 2 others in Moncton, New Brunswick (our East coast Maritimes). So far he's evaded capture. Moncton is under virtual lock down to protect civilians while the search continues. Please pray for the families of the dead and injured and the people of New Brunswick.


Oh, so sorry to hear this bad news as I love the Mounties! Prayers for the families!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> So, you're saying that you're a souffle?
> 
> n'est ce pas, madame?


Oh go on, pass cee nesty yourself. No not souffle more like the dough girl cute and puffy.


----------



## Gerslay

.


----------



## theyarnlady

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, we all look good in a bathing suit!


I'm the one with the upper endow upper chestty, but a bit puffy in other areas if you catch my drifftie.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Oh go on, pass cee nesty yourself. No not souffle more like the dough girl cute and puffy.


Pilz Berry?


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> I'm the one with the upper endow upper chestty, but a bit puffy in other areas if you catch my drifftie.


Supersized?

:?


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> What pots and pans what and a fork, what kind of book mentions pots and pans. I mean really you use a fork with pots and pans. Does that then make one a gourd maid of cooking.


You are so witty! How do you think of this stuff! 
My thought exactly! Who would think that someone would write about pots and pans? I guess they want gourd maids to buy it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Pilz Berry?


Well I hope your berry doesn't get Pilz like my berries did.


----------



## gjz

Gerslay said:


> .


Oh...ouch! So true!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Supersized?
> 
> :?


Either I go for junior plenty or Elephant petite.

Take your choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are we even discussing those who post on this thread ONLY to belittle, bully, attack and insult us?
> 
> We all know who they are, yet continue to talk to them or about them.
> 
> No wonder people are leaving this thread. (me included for those who questioned my actions)
> 
> They DO NOT desire peace or discussion. I would think after two years (according to Yarnie) we'd all understand that.
> 
> I have sustained the majority of attacks (I go back only one year) but refuse to continue posting on this thread if we allow them a second more of our time. Please understand my reasoning friends, I've had it.


Don't leave as if you do the AOL's have won! Stay & ignore them as they aren't worth the fingernails you cut off your fingers!

We love you & they are just jealous of you!

Stay, stay, please! Hugs, Janie


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> I'm tuckered out, spent 30 minutes talking to a client, on the phone, trying to explain how I did his taxes. When done, he said "you are not going to change my mind." So picked up soft shelled tacos for supper. Just one GS and me tonight.


Oh Joey this last week has not been very good to you at all.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Either I go for junior plenty or Elephant petite.
> 
> Take your choice. :thumbup:


I dub you "Sparkle Plenty"


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> You are so witty! How do you think of this stuff!
> My thought exactly! Who would think that someone would write about pots and pans? I guess they want gourd maids to buy it.


I agree...I'll have what she's having!


----------



## Janeway

joeysomma said:


> This describes me. How many others?


Oh, Joey, I thought I was well hidden! How did you ever find me?


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hello Ladies and Gentleman!

Have just caught up on all the pages I've missed and I'm tuckered out too Joey!

Glad to see everyone is okay apart from storms, unwell pets, lost pets (sorry WCK).


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> Is that a new breed? I had not heard of it before today. Big or little? I did let my son have a black Lab and then later a golden retriever. Both outside dogs. They lived in the sheep barn, with the sheep, not in the house.


Big...long elegant looking...loping gait...long white soft silky hair...a beautiful beast!


----------



## theyarnlady

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman!
> 
> Have just caught up on all the pages I've missed and I'm tuckered out too Joey!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is okay apart from storms, unwell pets, lost pets (sorry WCK).


Well good morning, what are you having for breakfast. We are having a food feast going on here.

I still want you to put some of your recipe's on for us. As I am sure you have some interesting one, that we have never heard of.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman!
> 
> Have just caught up on all the pages I've missed and I'm tuckered out too Joey!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is okay apart from storms, unwell pets, lost pets (sorry WCK).


(((Womby))) I've missed you! How are ya?


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> You are so witty! How do you think of this stuff!
> My thought exactly! Who would think that someone would write about pots and pans? I guess they want gourd maids to buy it.


Its the way by brain functions. I was drop on my head a lot as a child. 
If someone tells me to look left I will always look right.

God wanted someone to have humor look at me and said this child will be absolutely silly. So here I am. Thanks God.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Braising is when you sear meat then cook it with a liquid for a longer period of time. I am sure you do this all the time, just didn't know the term. It's how people usually cook pot roast.


You have to do with with rump roast or you will get leather.


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Well good morning, what are you having for breakfast. We are having a food feast going on here.
> 
> I still want you to put some of your recipe's on for us. As I am sure you have some interesting one, that we have never heard of.


Hi Yarnie, enjoying coffee right now.

Recipes, let me see, there's Fricassee of Frilly Neck Lizard, Braised Witchetty Grub and my personal favourite, Tony Abbot Consume (our Prime Minister! I'm not a fan BTW)

:XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> (((Womby))) I've missed you! How are ya?


Hi Gerslay! Missed you too dear! I've been attending to administrative duties, you know, finances etc.

I'm well as I hope you and all of the dear ladies and gent are too!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hello and welcome to Jinny as well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I'd love that...I'm a kitchen gadget person. A kitchen/restaurant supply store and a hardware store are my two favorite places to shop!


Me too but I like the antique ones the best.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to do with with rump roast or you will get leather.


Hey I beg your pardon. I may be old buy my rump is doing just fine.

I do not roast it any more as has started to look over done and yes it is a bit leathery. But does with the rest of my good looking booty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, we all look good in a bathing suit!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Its the way by brain functions. I was drop on my head a lot as a child.
> If someone tells me to look left I will always look right.
> 
> God wanted someone to have humor look at me and said this child will be absolutely silly. So here I am. Thanks God.


No Yarnie, you're too clever to have been dropped on your head! :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Yarnie, enjoying coffee right now.
> 
> Recipes, let me see, there's Fricassee of Frilly Neck Lizard, Braised Witchetty Grub and my personal favourite, Tony Abbot Consume (our Prime Minister!)
> 
> :XD:


Oh I really want the Fricassee of Frilly Neck Lizard. What do you have as a side dish?

Do you have the fine wine in a box with that?


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Oh gosh, no trouble at all, LL!
> No, I'm pretty sure it is done in the oven. Sear the meat in hot oil to get a nice brown color. Then, remove the meat and add a liquid to lift all the pieces from the bottom. Return the meat to the pan, add liquid--don't cover the meat with the liquid, maybe halfway up. Then cover and put into the oven. I know I have done it on top of the stove sometimes with the same results. It probably has a different term when you do it on the stovetop. I will ask my son when he gets home.


My mother did that with pot roast, but I never heard it done with chicken.

Someone told me about the book titled Tomato Land. It talks about how bad the winter tomatoes are for you in the grocery store. Loaded with pesticides that you cannot was off and ethanol...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> .


Soooooo true!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Pizza delivered cheesy cheese with black olives.


That is the best idea yet.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> What do you suggest for one lile me who is already puffy. I am not about to go under the brolier lady.


 :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I really want the Fricassee of Frilly Neck Lizard. What do you have as a side dish?
> 
> Do you have the fine wine in a box with that?


 :XD:

Yes! It comes served with Blanched Termites and a lovely slab of Fosters beer!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Its the way by brain functions. I was drop on my head a lot as a child.
> If someone tells me to look left I will always look right.
> 
> God wanted someone to have humor look at me and said this child will be absolutely silly. So here I am. Thanks God.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't make me break the chair. :!:


----------



## Gerslay

Happy Birthday Mark Wahlberg!!!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Just read in the local paper that, since 2010, our area has lost 25% of med. drs.. They left the practice. My OB/Gyn left in 2012 to explore other professions. Obamacare?


My family physician is only working 3 days a week now 'cause of Obamacare. Friends daughter was going to med school to become a certified M.D. Her instructors advised her to forget an M.D., better to become a P.A. - Physicians Assistant. Not as many regulations & would make as much money. Again, all 'cause of O'care. It's true many M.D.'s are leaving the profession & all because of your (not mine) POTUS.


----------



## Gerslay

BBL


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Happy Birthday Mark Wahlberg!!!


Spunk!


----------



## Lukelucy

Georgiegirl said:


> My family physician is only working 3 days a week now 'cause of Obamacare. Friends daughter was going to med school to become a certified M.D. Her instructors advised her to forget an M.D., better to become a P.A. - Physicians Assistant. Not as many regulations & would make as much money. Again, all 'cause of O'care. It's true many M.D.'s are leaving the profession & all because of your (not mine) POTUS.


Not mine either. I said this a year ago. I hope they repeal it ASAP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I really want the Fricassee of Frilly Neck Lizard. What do you have as a side dish?
> 
> Do you have the fine wine in a box with that?


Do you need some tree frogs to go with that?  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> My family physician is only working 3 days a week now 'cause of Obamacare. Friends daughter was going to med school to become a certified M.D. Her instructors advised her to forget an M.D., better to become a P.A. - Physicians Assistant. Not as many regulations & would make as much money. Again, all 'cause of O'care. It's true many M.D.'s are leaving the profession & all because of your (not mine) POTUS.


Terrible. We knew didn't we? He is not mine either. I am presidentless


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> Spunk!


Is that the same as hunk? :lol:


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Well good morning, what are you having for breakfast. We are having a food feast going on here.
> 
> I still want you to put some of your recipe's on for us. As I am sure you have some interesting one, that we have never heard of.


I second that Yarnie! I would love to see some of wombatnomore's recipes!

Just put together the frittata. Thanks Thumper and LL for the idea and help!


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Its the way by brain functions. I was drop on my head a lot as a child.
> If someone tells me to look left I will always look right.
> 
> God wanted someone to have humor look at me and said this child will be absolutely silly. So here I am. Thanks God.


Well, we are blessed you are here!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Isn't treason a capital offense?


Isn't treason eligible for the firing squad?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Soooooo true!


well you can say that again oh thats right you did


----------



## thumper5316

theyarnlady said:


> What do you suggest for one lile me who is already puffy. I am not about to go under the brolier lady.


No melted cheese of you, missy!


----------



## gjz

Georgiegirl said:


> My family physician is only working 3 days a week now 'cause of Obamacare. Friends daughter was going to med school to become a certified M.D. Her instructors advised her to forget an M.D., better to become a P.A. - Physicians Assistant. Not as many regulations & would make as much money. Again, all 'cause of O'care. It's true many M.D.'s are leaving the profession & all because of your (not mine) POTUS.


In talking with my doctor today, he said it is so hard to keep on schedule with patients. Everything must be put into the computer...old info plus new info. If the computer network goes down, it creates such a backlog that it is almost impossible to catch up. Also, I have to go twice a year now to get a medicine check, whereas I used to be able to go once a year. This is one of the ways everyone pays for O- care. I have been on the same medicine for almost 20 years but I still have to go in. It makes him mad.


----------



## Georgiegirl

WendyBee said:


> A screen shot from my Twitter page
> 
> What an amazing man.


Kind of looks like Clint Eastwood, doesn't he? Fine looking man to say the least.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you need some tree frogs to go with that?  :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe you could sell your tree frogs to a restaurant....they could have a special on frog legs! My dad would be there in a heart beat!


----------



## theyarnlady

How cruel can one be leave the frogs with no legs I mean really. 

CB what you need is someone who really can eat frog legs. Snakes what else will eat frogs. 
By the way what are frogs doing in your pool if they are called tree frogs did they get confussed about what a tree looks like?


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> No melted cheese of you, missy!


great just what I need to hear, no cheese I am not eating pizza crust with a drop of sauce on it. I live for my cheesy cheese and with black olives.

I'm puffy not stuffy , If I don't have pizza I will not be stuffy and then I will fell up with water and be really puffy


----------



## thumper5316

gjz said:


> In talking with my doctor today, he said it is so hard to keep on schedule with patients. Everything must be put into the computer...old info plus new info. If the computer network goes down, it creates such a backlog that it is almost impossible to catch up. Also, I have to go twice a year now to get a medicine check, whereas I used to be able to go once a year. This is one of the ways everyone pays for O- care. I have been on the same medicine for almost 20 years but I still have to go in. It makes him mad.


Ask him what kind of software they use. If they have Epic he should have the IT department set up some favorites for him. It would make the entry easier. I'm willing to bet that any software they use will have some shortcuts that he would be able to utilize.


----------



## gjz

thumper5316 said:


> Ask him what kind of software they use. If they have Epic he should have the IT department set up some favorites for him. It would make the entry easier. I'm willing to bet that any software they use will have some shortcuts that he would be able to utilize.


He told me it cost $150,000 to put all the paper data into the computer. They moved offices in November and are still trying to streamline things and get everyone on the same page. He came from an office with 2 drs. And a PA. A very small office. This one is a whole floor and I think everyone is finally getting acclimated.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible. We knew didn't we? He is not mine either. I am presidentless


So am I.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> How cruel can one be leave the frogs with no legs I mean really.
> 
> CB what you need is someone who really can eat frog legs. Snakes what else will eat frogs.
> By the way what are frogs doing in your pool if they are called tree frogs did they get confussed about what a tree looks like?


They are tiny. I guess they have been having a party under the tarp. I knew they have seen doing a lot of singing or what ever it is frogs do when they mate.We were wondering why there were no snakes in with the frogs. Guess that is why we had so many. I would starve before I ate a frog.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> That's funny, we have black squirrels in our area. Are yours albinos? Strange to see white squirrels.


Do albinos - man or animal - have pink eyeballs? This squirrel looked to have black (dark) eyes.


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too but I like the antique ones the best.


hey! Hi There. I collect vintage kitchen stuff. I have a Hoosier from the '20s or '30s. Do you know what that is?

Answer: Old kitchen cabinets that were used before wall cabinets. Mine is in two pieces with an enamel countertop, metal bread box shelf, flour sifter and knife sharpener. What kitchen antiques do you have?


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too but I like the antique ones the best.


I have antiques I didn't know we're antiques! Kinda scary!


----------



## gjz

joeysomma said:


> I'm tuckered out, spent 30 minutes talking to a client, on the phone, trying to explain how I did his taxes. When done, he said "you are not going to change my mind." So picked up soft shelled tacos for supper. Just one GS and me tonight.


Sorry you had a rough day...hope tomorrow is better! Enjoy having your GS around. How were your tacos?


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> hey! Hi There. I collect vintage kitchen stuff. I have a Hoosier from the '20s or '30s. Do you know what that is?
> 
> Answer: Old kitchen cabinets that were used before wall cabinets. Mine is in two pieces with an enamel countertop, metal bread box shelf, flour sifter and knife sharpener. What kitchen antiques do you have?


I have two cousins who have designed their kitchens around old 'green' hoosiers. Very cool!


----------



## Gerslay

< Vintage on the way to being an antique!


----------



## Gerslay

CB...are you for real about the thousands of frogs in your pool? How do you get them out? How do you get all that frog pee and poo out? 

Gadzooks!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are tiny. I guess they have been having a party under the tarp. I knew they have seen doing a lot of singing or what ever it is frogs do when they mate.We were wondering why there were no snakes in with the frogs. Guess that is why we had so many. I would starve before I ate a frog.


I thought the same thing...me eat frog legs? I think not...until I attended the Seattle 1962 World's Fair. Visited with friends who lived in Seattle. They ordered frog legs for dinner. Didn't want to look like a country bumpkin - so ate them - they were cooked in garlic butter. Oh my, they were delicious. But then I've traveled in China & you can believe me, they brought food to our table - you didn't ask what you were eating - you simply smiled & ate whatever was served you. I wonder to this day what we were eating? Some said it was dog. Hum? Ya' suppose? I don't recall seeing any dogs roaming the streets. One couple traveling with us paid extra for their luggage & brought an extra suitcase filled with their own food. They WOULD NOT eat food in any of the restaurants. Do ya' suppose they knew beforehand something I didn't? Yeah, probably did. Oh well, it didn't seem to hurt me. Here I am living to tell you of my Chinese gourmet meals.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> hey! Hi There. I collect vintage kitchen stuff. I have a Hoosier from the '20s or '30s. Do you know what that is?
> 
> Answer: Old kitchen cabinets that were used before wall cabinets. Mine is in two pieces with an enamel countertop, metal bread box shelf, flour sifter and knife sharpener. What kitchen antiques do you have?


I have a collection of old enamelware. I also have several old Red Wing pottery mixing bowls.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> yes you decribe them well WCK, I on the other hand have the most intelligents, the best humor, and to top it all off I can say with all modest am the one who looks well in a bath suit. Thats if you have those funny glasses that throw vision off . Also if you think I am all the above I welcome you even if you don't.


Love ya Yarnie. So much chatter today I've still got lots to catch up with.


----------



## gjz

joeysomma said:


> They were good quick and inexpensive. I'm not a cook. To me a good meal is Marie Callenders Chicken lasagna.


Hmmm...I am going to have to look for that! Marie Callendar has some good food. I have been dying for a chicken pot pie lately!


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> A screen shot from my Twitter page
> 
> What an amazing man.


Amazing that he has the strength to relive that jump. Good for him.


----------



## Jokim

thumper5316 said:


> Yup. Baked in the oven for the last few minutes. My favorite is asparagus and tomato.


Yummm


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds so good. Can you explain braising?


Braised; slowly pan fried in frying pan till skin is golden brown, turned over to the other side and fried the same way. 
Then, I add a bit of water to the pan, cover and put in the over (350 deg) for about an hour or so. Makes tasty gravy, too.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Jokim...you make your own Egg Foo Young? Do you start with shrimp or pork or what...and describe what you do, please!


I made it a few times, long time ago. I added pork, chicken, bacon, and I think, Chinese veggies, some spices, I really like Szechuan pepper. It's very fragrant. I don't recall all that I've put in it, but I seem to recall that some of it was leftovers. I should look up the recipe and perhaps make it again. It's low on carbs.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Its always interesting to watch the supper hour move across the country...everyone talks food for 3-4 hours!!!
> 
> :lol:


Very interesting, isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Attention all you K-Mart shoppers!
> There's a lost child at the service counter. She's a bratty little thing with a bad temper and bad breath. Will her parents please come and claim her? PLEASE!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## gjz

I think that could be code for an ignore alert! Attention K-Mart shoppers!

Do they still do that?


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> Oh gosh, no trouble at all, LL!
> No, I'm pretty sure it is done in the oven. Sear the meat in hot oil to get a nice brown color. Then, remove the meat and add a liquid to lift all the pieces from the bottom. Return the meat to the pan, add liquid--don't cover the meat with the liquid, maybe halfway up. Then cover and put into the oven. I know I have done it on top of the stove sometimes with the same results. It probably has a different term when you do it on the stovetop. I will ask my son when he gets home.


Baking the meat in a little water in the oven is what I think of as 'smothering'. Just my way of describing it, since it is covered.


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> Baking the meat in a little water in the oven is what I think of as 'smothering'. Just my way of describing it, since it is covered.


Makes perfect sense! Sometimes fancy terms get in the way and makes us home cooks feel a little inadequate!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I'd love that...I'm a kitchen gadget person. A kitchen/restaurant supply store and a hardware store are my two favorite places to shop!


Wonder what makes us so captivated by those two types of stores. Can't walk out of the supermarket without going down the gadget aisle first! ;-)
Perhaps it's our innate creativity finding an outlet at looking at all those interesting items.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I was visiting one of my neighbor's theyhave a new puppy a Borzoi.Beautiful white furry bundle.
> 
> It's so cute and puppies you do know are so sweet with their puppy breath.
> They haven't named him yet. Can't wait to see what they do name him.


Lucky you! I love spending time with puppies and kittens. Had to look up Borzoi - they're beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> So, you're saying that you're a souffle?
> 
> n'est ce pas, madame?


Never had any luck with soufflés. Although, I once knew a woman who made cheese cakes that had the consistency and texture of a soufflé. C'est magnifique!


----------



## thumper5316

Jokim said:


> Wonder what makes us so captivated by those two types of stores. Can't walk out of the supermarket without going down the gadget aisle first! ;-)
> Perhaps it's our innate creativity finding an outlet at looking at all those interesting items.


Not me. Hate hardware stores and I find that the gadgets in the specialty kitchen stores cost more than I'm willing to spend. It's the cheep-o in me.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Hmmm...I am going to have to look for that! Marie Callendar has some good food. I have been dying for a chicken pot pie lately!


Are they good?


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear this bad news as I love the Mounties! Prayers for the families!


Very bad news, as we all love the Mounties. Hope they catch the guy soon.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Braised; slowly pan fried in frying pan till skin is golden brown, turned over to the other side and fried the same way.
> Then, I add a bit of water to the pan, cover and put in the over (350 deg) for about an hour or so. Makes tasty gravy, too.


I have never done it that way. Thank you, Jokim. I will try that. Any spices?


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, we all look good in a bathing suit!


I need lots of heavy-duty spandex in my bathing suit to keep the flab from bouncing when running down the beach. Even walking, it bounces!  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> I didn't know that...you mean they spin it just like wool from a sheep?
> 
> That's bizarre doncha think...to wear your dog on your head?
> 
> HAHAHA


A local lady collects and spins the hair from her Samoyd. It takes quite a while get enough hair but so far she has made a hat and mittens.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> I'm tuckered out, spent 30 minutes talking to a client, on the phone, trying to explain how I did his taxes. When done, he said "you are not going to change my mind." So picked up soft shelled tacos for supper. Just one GS and me tonight.


So sorry your client gave you a hard time. You deserve a no-cook supper, Joeys. Enjoy your GS. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> I made it a few times, long time ago. I added pork, chicken, bacon, and I think, Chinese veggies, some spices, I really like Szechuan pepper. It's very fragrant. I don't recall all that I've put in it, but I seem to recall that some of it was leftovers. I should look up the recipe and perhaps make it again. It's low on carbs.


I think I'll dig out a recipe and make it soon...always loved Egg Foo Young!


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman!
> 
> Have just caught up on all the pages I've missed and I'm tuckered out too Joey!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is okay apart from storms, unwell pets, lost pets (sorry WCK).


Hello, Wombie! You come on when some of us are thinking of turning in. It's after 10 pm here. It does take a while to catch up on reading all the pages, 'been there'.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Big...long elegant looking...loping gait...long white soft silky hair...a beautiful beast!


Are they also known as Hungarian Wolfhounds?


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> Are they good?


It's been awhile since I have had one. I really liked them, but they aren't very healthy so I stopped. Hard to believe I am low on sodium so I just may eat one in the next day or so! The crust is very flaky and it had a lot of chicken in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> hey! Hi There. I collect vintage kitchen stuff. I have a Hoosier from the '20s or '30s. Do you know what that is?
> 
> Answer: Old kitchen cabinets that were used before wall cabinets. Mine is in two pieces with an enamel countertop, metal bread box shelf, flour sifter and knife sharpener. What kitchen antiques do you have?


 I have one ( Hoosier)but my dh and ds made mine. I bought the hardware for it. Mine has everything a real hoosier has but the enamel counter top. Real oak. It is my favorite piece of furniture. I always wanted a real one but love my reproduction. I have many bread boxes. cookie cutters, enamel everythingmason jars., ice cream scoops. spoons, potato masher wooden churn., pie pans, cake pans. Lots of iron muffin pans but they are mostly new. I have so much that I had to move it to my dining room. It is another one of my weakness. I have a small space on the wall that I can put something else. Has to be special and something I don't have. The only thing I want that I have never bought is a glass butter churn. My favorite enamel ware is cobalt blue. I have white, light blue, dark blue, turquoise, gray ,speckle and swirled. I have a pitcher that is marked Navy on it. I have enamel bath tubs. You got me going. Have a lot more but will stop with that.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to do with with rump roast or you will get leather.


Thanks for the tip, CB.♥
The price of beef these days, will keep me looking long and hard for good deals.


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> A local lady collects and spins the hair from her Samoyd. It takes quite a while get enough hair but so far she has made a hat and mittens.


It may just be me, but I am not sure I can use dog hair! A friend of mine have some snow boots made from dog hair. They are gorgeous, but I have a problem with using a pet to make yarn. I guess it makes sense, we use what we have! Maybe that's why I don't gave a dog.

Oh for goodness sakes, it is hailing again!


----------



## gjz

Dbl post


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD:
> 
> Yes! It comes served with Blanched Termites and a lovely slab of Fosters beer!


We can buy Fosters beer in this area.


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> I need lots of heavy-duty spandex in my bathing suit to keep the flab from bouncing when running down the beach, even walking, it bounces!  :XD:


Right there with you!


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> I have a collection of old enamelware. I also have several old Red Wing pottery mixing bowls.


Oh thumper I have a couple of Red wing crooks a huge one too. Also I have one of the first jugs made by Red Wing. Even still has wrap cork. A friend gave it to me.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible. We knew didn't we? He is not mine either. I am presidentless


Knowing what they know about him now, I wonder how many are regretting ever voting for him. Enough to change the outcome, probably.


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> It may just be me, but I am not sure I can use dog hair! A friend of mine have some snow boots made from dog hair. They are gorgeous, but I have a problem with using a pet to make yarn. I guess it makes sense, we use what we have! Maybe that's why I don't gave a dog.
> 
> Oh for goodness sakes, it is hailing again!


I use cat hair and felt it to make balls for him to play with.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> How cruel can one be leave the frogs with no legs I mean really.
> 
> CB what you need is someone who really can eat frog legs. Snakes what else will eat frogs.
> By the way what are frogs doing in your pool if they are called tree frogs did they get confussed about what a tree looks like?


You're really on tonight, Yarnie. I'm laughing out loud and scaring the cat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Knowing what they know about him now, I wonder how many are regretting ever voting for him. Enough to change the outcome, probably.


I have read quite a few wishing they hadn't voted for him the second time. Still plenty of people that are still deceived. :roll:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are tiny. I guess they have been having a party under the tarp. I knew they have seen doing a lot of singing or what ever it is frogs do when they mate.We were wondering why there were no snakes in with the frogs. Guess that is why we had so many. I would starve before I ate a frog.


Me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thumper I have a couple of Red wing crooks a huge one too. Also I have one of the first jugs made by Red Wing. Even still has wrap cork. A friend gave it to me.


What is a Red Wing crocks? I have some salt glazed but the oldest is from 1984.


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son and I spent a week with my daughter's German family. She was an exchange student. I did try most of the traditional food except one, a little smoked eel. My son ate some. That year my daughter changed her eating habits for the better.


My parents (especially Dad) loved smoked eel, but my brothers and I never cared for it.


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> Do albinos - man or animal - have pink eyeballs? This squirrel looked to have black (dark) eyes.


Yes, albinos have pink eyes. I looked at your squirrel, it seems to have black eyes. Strange.......


----------



## Jasmati

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one ( Hoosier)but my dh and ds made mine. I bought the hardware for it. Mine has everything a real hoosier has but the enamel counter top. Real oak. It is my favorite piece of furniture. I always wanted a real one but love my reproduction. I have many bread boxes. cookie cutters, enamel everythingmason jars., ice cream scoops. spoons, potato masher wooden churn., pie pans, cake pans. Lots of iron muffin pans but they are mostly new. I have so much that I had to move it to my dining room. It is another one of my weakness. I have a small space on the wall that I can put something else. Has to be special and something I don't have. The only thing I want that I have never bought is a glass butter churn. My favorite enamel ware is cobalt blue. I have white, light blue, dark blue, turquoise, gray ,speckle and swirled. I have a pitcher that is marked Navy on it. I have enamel bath tubs. You got me going. Have a lot more but will stop with that.


Wow...I feel naked! Do you have any enamel chamber pots? I'm looking to get one or two to put plants in!


----------



## Jasmati

Jokim said:


> Are they also known as Hungarian Wolfhounds?


Yes...and sometimes Afghan Hounds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jasmati said:


> Wow...I feel naked! Do you have any enamel chamber pots? I'm looking to get one or two to put plants in!


Yes I do!  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

La pew is back.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have read quite a few wishing they hadn't voted for him the second time. Still plenty of people that are still deceived. :roll:


Seeing his rating has drop to 48 I would think many more wish that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have read quite a few wishing they hadn't voted for him the second time. Still plenty of people that are still deceived. :roll:


Seeing his rating has drop to 48 I would think many more wish that.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son and I spent a week with my daughter's German family. She was an exchange student. I did try most of the traditional food except one, a little smoked eel. My son ate some. That year my daughter changed her eating habits for the better.


I've had smoked eel. We were brought up on it, German food. Haven't had any since I was a young girl. Mom loved it.


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a Red Wing crocks? I have some salt glazed but the oldest is from 1984.


It was a pottery factory here in Minnesota. Their things are highly collectible. I have some one of a kind pieces. My uncle was a salesman for them in the 40's and 50's. He received some artist test pieces that were made to see if the company wanted to put them into production and it was decided not to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> It was a pottery factory here in Minnesota. Their things are highly collectible. I have some one of a kind pieces. My uncle was a salesman for them in the 40's and 50's. He received some artist test pieces that were made to see if the company wanted to put them into production and it was decided not to.


I will have to look it up.
I looked it up. I have a 5 gal crock from Marshall pottery. Texas.


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> It may just be me, but I am not sure I can use dog hair! A friend of mine have some snow boots made from dog hair. They are gorgeous, but I have a problem with using a pet to make yarn. I guess it makes sense, we use what we have! Maybe that's why I don't gave a dog.
> 
> Oh for goodness sakes, it is hailing again!


Sorry about the hail, hope you don't have too much damage. It takes a lot of combing to collect the hair even with long hair breeds like Samoyd. She keeps the hair in the freezer until she has enough to spin.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I use cat hair and felt it to make balls for him to play with.


Now that's a really good use for cat hair.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> La pew is back.


Is this where we say, Attention K-Mart Shoppers?!!!!


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the hail, hope you don't have too much damage. It takes a lot of combing to collect the hair even with long hair breeds like Samoyd. She keeps the hair in the freezer until she has enough to spin.


I am getting used to the hail...all hands on deck! 
That would be too much work for me! How long does it take her to collect enough to spin, do you know?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Is this where we say, Attention K-Mart Shoppers?!!!!


Yes


----------



## Jokim

thumper5316 said:


> Not me. Hate hardware stores and I find that the gadgets in the specialty kitchen stores cost more than I'm willing to spend. It's the cheep-o in me.


I know what you mean about over-pricing in specialty stores. But Walmart isn't over priced and you can spot deals and sale items in some other stores. I love to browse through some of the 5 & 10 store types. There is one in our area and they aren't outrageously priced. It's large enough for me to spend a good deal of the day there.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a Red Wing crocks? I have some salt glazed but the oldest is from 1984.


It is a huge crock that was salt glazed in a kiln people would use to make sour krut ect. in, it was made in Red Wing, Minn.

I have a really old antique I wish I could have you see, it is 60 plus years and well woren. I know Joey but to me it is antique.

It's my husband. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> I am getting used to the hail...all hands on deck!
> That would be too much work for me! How long does it take her to collect enough to spin, do you know?


Is it damaging hail?


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Are they good?


Marie Callender's chicken pot pies are excellent. You can buy them at BJ's. DH loves 'em.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> It is a huge crock that was salt glazed in a kiln people would use to make sour krut ect. in, it was made in Red Wing, Minn.
> 
> I have a really old antique I wish I could have you see, it is 60 plus years and well woren. I know Joey but to me it is antique.
> 
> It's my husband. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 Oh you!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's a really good use for cat hair.


Isn't it and the colors ars so pretty, whites grays browns and blacks. Plus he has fun with it.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one ( Hoosier)but my dh and ds made mine. I bought the hardware for it. Mine has everything a real hoosier has but the enamel counter top. Real oak. It is my favorite piece of furniture. I always wanted a real one but love my reproduction. I have many bread boxes. cookie cutters, enamel everythingmason jars., ice cream scoops. spoons, potato masher wooden churn., pie pans, cake pans. Lots of iron muffin pans but they are mostly new. I have so much that I had to move it to my dining room. It is another one of my weakness. I have a small space on the wall that I can put something else. Has to be special and something I don't have. The only thing I want that I have never bought is a glass butter churn. My favorite enamel ware is cobalt blue. I have white, light blue, dark blue, turquoise, gray ,speckle and swirled. I have a pitcher that is marked Navy on it. I have enamel bath tubs. You got me going. Have a lot more but will stop with that.


I have always wanted a butter mold...I think that is what they are called. It puts an imprint into the butter to make it look pretty. There are many different patterns. I collect rolling pins...I have about 45...all different. My hubby made me a case so I can hang some. I want to find a neat crock to put the others in.


----------



## gjz

Jokim said:


> I know what you mean about over-pricing in specialty stores. But Walmart isn't over priced and you can spot deals and sale items in some other stores. I love to browse through some of the 5 & 10 store types. There is one in our area and they aren't outrageously priced. It's large enough for me to spend a good deal of the day there.


I don't shop much at Walmart...have you ever ordered from them online? There is some yarn I want and it seems that they are the only ones who carry it. Would you suggest I order?


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> It was a pottery factory here in Minnesota. Their things are highly collectible. I have some one of a kind pieces. My uncle was a salesman for them in the 40's and 50's. He received some artist test pieces that were made to see if the company wanted to put them into production and it was decided not to.


Oh you lucky person. My jug is brown and friend and I look it up. It was one of the first jugs they made. Then she gave it to me. I just love it. The cork I had never seen one before is warp in cloth with a string holding it on.


----------



## thumper5316

gjz said:


> I have always wanted a butter mold...I think that is what they are called. It puts an imprint into the butter to make it look pretty. There are many different patterns. I collect rolling pins...I have about 45...all different. My hubby made me a case so I can hang some. I want to find a neat crock to put the others in.


I have my grandmother's, my mother's, and my sister's rolling pins. Do you have some really neat looking ones? I'd love to see some of them.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it damaging hail?


Not too bad, we just grab what we can grab and run for cover! This was about marble sized.


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> I am getting used to the hail...all hands on deck!
> That would be too much work for me! How long does it take her to collect enough to spin, do you know?


She said she saved for about 2 years.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> I have never done it that way. Thank you, Jokim. I will try that. Any spices?


Just a little freshly ground pepper, and a spice blend called, 'Simply Organic' all-purpose seasoning that has the flavor similar to 'Stove Top' stuffing. I didn't salt it during cooking because I had read somewhere that salt toughens the meat during cooking. Don't know if it's true, don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> I keep Celantano's Eggplant Parmesan in the freezer for just such a night. That, a quick salad, a glass of wine and VOILA! Fabulous!
> 
> Then there's always an omelet with whatever leftovers are around.


I seem to cook nowadays in spurts - very energetic for a couple days of the week and then a few days of leftovers. Thank goodness DH likes leftovers. Tonight he had leftover ribs (cooked yesterday in my crockpot) and potato salad (tail end) and watermelon salad (I posted that recipe earlier). I had a sandwich and macaroni salad (why did I make so much last weekend?). We have to clear the refrigerator out so I can have days to cook again.


----------



## gjz

thumper5316 said:


> I have my grandmother's, my mother's, and my sister's rolling pins. Do you have some really neat looking ones? I'd love to see some of them.


I, too have my grandfather's, mom's, and my favorite aunt's pins. I will take a few pics to show you. I have a ravioli pin, a baking soda glass pin, a noodle--lefsa?-pin. I have some children's pins....and all of them have been used for play dough! I refuse to have something and not use it. Look for some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> A local lady collects and spins the hair from her Samoyd. It takes quite a while get enough hair but so far she has made a hat and mittens.


...Hmm, I don't know if I want to wear my dog or cat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> I have always wanted a butter mold...I think that is what they are called. It puts an imprint into the butter to make it look pretty. There are many different patterns. I collect rolling pins...I have about 45...all different. My hubby made me a case so I can hang some. I want to find a neat crock to put the others in.


I have 2 butter molds.One has a cow mold and the other a tulip. I have rolling pins too. But that that many. My friend has a lot more than I do. My friend has her's in a crock and old bread box.I would love to see your case. I have my rolling pens in wire racks.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It is a huge crock that was salt glazed in a kiln people would use to make sour krut ect. in, it was made in Red Wing, Minn.
> 
> I have a really old antique I wish I could have you see, it is 60 plus years and well woren. I know Joey but to me it is antique.
> 
> It's my husband. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> I have always wanted a butter mold...I think that is what they are called. It puts an imprint into the butter to make it look pretty. There are many different patterns. I collect rolling pins...I have about 45...all different. My hubby made me a case so I can hang some. I want to find a neat crock to put the others in.


I carve on rolling pins old ones that is. Yes I destroy them.

karveer a friend gave me a piece of board that they brought up from the floor of Lake Superior, from the lumbering days. Superior is so cold the wood is preseved. I want to carve something on it but have not decide yet what.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have read quite a few wishing they hadn't voted for him the second time. Still plenty of people that are still deceived. :roll:


The sadly unfortunate state of our country.


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> I carve on rolling pins old ones that is. Yes I destroy them.
> 
> karveer a friend gave me a piece of board that they brought up from the floor of Lake Superior, from the lumbering days. Superior is so cold the wood is preseved. I want to carve something on it but have not decide yet what.


Interesting. What do you carve on them? Do you have pictures? Where has Karveer been lately?


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> I have two cousins who have designed their kitchens around old 'green' hoosiers. Very cool!


You are too cool. Thanks for knowing what they are. Can you post pics of these kitchens or pm them to me? I want to eat my heart out in those kitchens.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Seeing his rating has drop to 48 I would think many more wish that.


Wasn't it at 41 at some point? Can't believe it's rising.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76992-1.html It is a pic of my bunny but my hoosier is in the pic.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the hail, hope you don't have too much damage. It takes a lot of combing to collect the hair even with long hair breeds like Samoyd. She keeps the hair in the freezer until she has enough to spin.


I'm developing a fur ball just reading all these pet hair posts. Yuck


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> I have a collection of old enamelware. I also have several old Red Wing pottery mixing bowls.


Got me with the Red Wing. I like enamelware but I don't cook much. What color is the enamelware?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I carve on rolling pins old ones that is. Yes I destroy them.
> 
> karveer a friend gave me a piece of board that they brought up from the floor of Lake Superior, from the lumbering days. Superior is so cold the wood is preseved. I want to carve something on it but have not decide yet what.


What is that famous story about your carving? I forgot.


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> I have always wanted a butter mold...I think that is what they are called. It puts an imprint into the butter to make it look pretty. There are many different patterns. I collect rolling pins...I have about 45...all different. My hubby made me a case so I can hang some. I want to find a neat crock to put the others in.


I have an Ironwood rolling pin. Don't know how old it is, but it's very heavy. Hard to believe it's made of wood.


----------



## gjz

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is that famous story about your carving? I forgot.


Yes, do tell!

Night everyone! See you in the morning!


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one ( Hoosier)but my dh and ds made mine. I bought the hardware for it. Mine has everything a real hoosier has but the enamel counter top. Real oak. It is my favorite piece of furniture. I always wanted a real one but love my reproduction. I have many bread boxes. cookie cutters, enamel everythingmason jars., ice cream scoops. spoons, potato masher wooden churn., pie pans, cake pans. Lots of iron muffin pans but they are mostly new. I have so much that I had to move it to my dining room. It is another one of my weakness. I have a small space on the wall that I can put something else. Has to be special and something I don't have. The only thing I want that I have never bought is a glass butter churn. My favorite enamel ware is cobalt blue. I have white, light blue, dark blue, turquoise, gray ,speckle and swirled. I have a pitcher that is marked Navy on it. I have enamel bath tubs. You got me going. Have a lot more but will stop with that.


Give me a week's notice before you have a yard sale. I will fly down to Alabama and buy you out.


----------



## Jokim

gjz said:


> I don't shop much at Walmart...have you ever ordered from them online? There is some yarn I want and it seems that they are the only ones who carry it. Would you suggest I order?


I've never ordered from them online. DH has, once. The item we got is fine. If they're the only ones that carry the yarn you want, you may have to order from them if you want it. If not satisfied, you can always return it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is that famous story about your carving? I forgot.


Do you mean the ones that a german Chief bought, or the one on the Christmas tree in the white house, or the ones sold in auction on PBS. Yes I do have a big head. so big. Na just think it is a mazing to think some would find them to their liking. Karveer is a much better carver then I.


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> It was a pottery factory here in Minnesota. Their things are highly collectible. I have some one of a kind pieces. My uncle was a salesman for them in the 40's and 50's. He received some artist test pieces that were made to see if the company wanted to put them into production and it was decided not to.


Oh my heart! My heart!


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I seem to cook nowadays in spurts - very energetic for a couple days of the week and then a few days of leftovers. Thank goodness DH likes leftovers. Tonight he had leftover ribs (cooked yesterday in my crockpot) and potato salad (tail end) and watermelon salad (I posted that recipe earlier). I had a sandwich and macaroni salad (why did I make so much last weekend?). We have to clear the refrigerator out so I can have days to cook again.


That's the cooking style in our house, too, KC. I do it to save time for doing other things, like gardening and knitting. DH and MIL both love leftovers, so I'm set.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> I've never ordered from them online. DH has, once. The item we got is fine. If they're the only ones that carry the yarn you want, you may have to order from them if you want it. If not satisfied, you can always return it.


do you have a walmart near you? I heard you can order on line and have it sent to a store near you to be pick up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Give me a week's notice before you have a yard sale. I will fly down to Alabama and buy you out.


I can never get rid of my things. They have too many memories of my 2 friends and I buying all of it together. We have spent a week at a time looking and buying. We have hauled goat carts, washtubs and tables back from our trips. We even had a luggage carrier full of stuff. I have an enamel cash register too. My dh has enabled me too.My house and barn are bulging . I do need to stop buying because the dust is killing us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Do you mean the ones that a german Chief bought, or the one on the Christmas tree in the white house, or the ones sold in auction on PBS. Yes I do have a big head. so big. Na just think it is a mazing to think some would find them to their liking. Karveer is a much better carver then I.


Yes those stories. Our new friends haven't heard how famous you are.
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> I'm developing a fur ball just reading all these pet hair posts. Yuck


want some cat lax? Or i can come and slap ou on the back a couple of times.

Think you would feel different if you saw the yarn after it was spun and knitted.

It is just like sheeps wool or any other fur.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes those stories. Our new friends haven't heard how famous you are.
> :thumbup:


ha ha ha your funny, famous in my mind only. What about you and your crafts and painting? Show the picture of youf painted santa's in front of your fire place. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> do you have a walmart near you? I heard you can order on line and have it sent to a store near you to be pick up.


Yes, we do have Walmart near us. That's how DH ordered his item.


----------



## west coast kitty

I sas this on the news a few minutes ago - a couple driving in their truck near Edmonton got hit by lightening which set the truck on fire. The truck's electrical system shut down and they couldn't get the doors unlocked. Fortunately a Mountie was right behind them and got them out. I hadn't really thought about it before, but the doors won't unlock manually if the vehicle's electrical system is fried.

http://video.theloop.ca/news/watch/-/3608288580001#.U5E0eygUr3U


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes those stories. Our new friends haven't heard how famous you are.
> :thumbup:


Yarnie's fame precedes her! She's known far and wide for her carving artistry, especially turkeys. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

egads either I am getting tired or they move the keys on this key board.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am off to dream land. try to keep it down , I do have a problem with loud noises.

Nite all


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> want some cat lax? Or i can come and slap ou on the back a couple of times.
> 
> Think you would feel different if you saw the yarn after it was spun and knitted.
> 
> It is just like sheeps wool or any other fur.


You can slap me on the back, but only if you do it gently. :XD:  
Yes, I believe the yarn is beautiful. It's just that knowing the source would bother me.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Do you mean the ones that a german Chief bought, or the one on the Christmas tree in the white house, or the ones sold in auction on PBS. Yes I do have a big head. so big. Na just think it is a mazing to think some would find them to their liking. Karveer is a much better carver then I.


I loved your carved rolling pins Yarnie and remember your story about the German chef. You're famous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha ha your funny, famous in my mind only. What about you and your crafts and painting? Show the picture of youf painted santa's in front of your fire place. :thumbup:


My favorite was having our Nativity Scene at the White House. We sent George and Barbara one when they were in office. I have a thank you note on White House stationary. Also the other one was my dh's gunning box that had Arkansas Gunning Box in calligraphy f Connie Selleck for her then husband Gil Gerard bought if from a store we worked for. She came in and order it. Custom made for him. I wonder if he still has it. She loved country then and bought a lot of things when she was in Little Rock.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> You can slap me on the back, but only if you do it gently. :XD:
> Yes, I believe the yarn is beautiful. It's just that knowing the source would bother me.


I am with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This funny about a hoosier.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77385-2.html


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I sas this on the news a few minutes ago - a couple driving in their truck near Edmonton got hit by lightening which set the truck on fire. The truck's electrical system shut down and they couldn't get the doors unlocked. Fortunately a Mountie was right behind them and got them out. I hadn't really thought about it before, but the doors won't unlock manually if the vehicle's electrical system is fried.
> 
> http://video.theloop.ca/news/watch/-/3608288580001#.U5E0eygUr3U


The couple is very lucky. What are the chances of being struck by lightning, where there is no evidence of a t-storm around. And how fortunate to have a Mountie close by for the rescue. Love those Mounties!
Aren't we told that we're safe from a lightning strike in a vehicle because of the rubber tires ? I guess this just proves that it's not necessarily so.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to dream land. try to keep it down , I do have a problem with loud noises.
> 
> Nite all


Nitey nite, funny girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Finally, I caught up with reading all 77 pages. I am going to say goodnight all! Chat tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I sas this on the news a few minutes ago - a couple driving in their truck near Edmonton got hit by lightening which set the truck on fire. The truck's electrical system shut down and they couldn't get the doors unlocked. Fortunately a Mountie was right behind them and got them out. I hadn't really thought about it before, but the doors won't unlock manually if the vehicle's electrical system is fried.
> 
> http://video.theloop.ca/news/watch/-/3608288580001#.U5E0eygUr3U


Wck that was a blessing the Mountie was there to save those people. Would you please post tomorrow's clip of that? I always thought you were safe from lighting if you were in a car. Scary!


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> You are too cool. Thanks for knowing what they are. Can you post pics of these kitchens or pm them to me? I want to eat my heart out in those kitchens.


Hmmm...maybe when I go to New England later this summer I can take some pictures...or maybe they can send me some. I'll check it out!


----------



## Gerslay

Nighty Night Yarnie! Sweet Dreams!

Nighty Night Jokim...be blessed!


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> I seem to cook nowadays in spurts - very energetic for a couple days of the week and then a few days of leftovers. Thank goodness DH likes leftovers. Tonight he had leftover ribs (cooked yesterday in my crockpot) and potato salad (tail end) and watermelon salad (I posted that recipe earlier). I had a sandwich and macaroni salad (why did I make so much last weekend?). We have to clear the refrigerator out so I can have days to cook again.


Sounds good to me. I always cook double with the next night in mind...and lots of times its even better!


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can never get rid of my things. They have too many memories of my 2 friends and I buying all of it together. We have spent a week at a time looking and buying. We have hauled goat carts, washtubs and tables back from our trips. We even had a luggage carrier full of stuff. I have an enamel cash register too. My dh has enabled me too.My house and barn are bulging . I do need to stop buying because the dust is killing us.


Wow...your place sounds great...like living in your own country store. Oh wait a minute...I forgot, you _are_ Country Bumpkins aren't ya? LOL

I'm just the opposite...I get rid of everything I can. I love to throw things out...take stuff to Goodwill...clean up and clean out! One of my favorite things to do is clean out the garage. Luckily my husband is a neatnik too!


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> This funny about a hoosier.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77385-2.html


too funny...its a whatchanamie! lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> too funny...its a whatchanamie! lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Wow...your place sounds great...like living in your own country store. Oh wait a minute...I forgot, you _are_ Country Bumpkins aren't ya? LOL
> 
> I'm just the opposite...I get rid of everything I can. I love to throw things out...take stuff to Goodwill...clean up and clean out! One of my favorite things to do is clean out the garage. Luckily my husband is a neatnik too!


Where is WNC?


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Where is WNC?


Western North Carolina...the Asheville area


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wendy here is another afghan pattern for you to start.http://www.mooglyblog.com/vintage-wobble-afghan/ Kinda looks like the sky scarf with all the colors.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Western North Carolina...the Asheville area


Now you really are too cool. Do you have a Southern Accent? CB says she does. I sound like Chicago.


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Now you really are too cool. Do you have a Southern Accent? CB says she does. I sound like Chicago.


SQM darlin...you're not paying attention. I've already told you I'm from Boston, have relatives on Henry St in Brooklyn, I was conceived on Staten Island. We came south to get away from winter and into a really neat house with a really low property tax!

Apparantly you don't take notes?

:lol:


----------



## Gerslay

<<< Takes notes! Once a secretary always a secretary. 

I should update myself and say Executive Assistant but it doesn't fit the cliche!

<<< Sounds like Boston! After 10 years in Texas, 10 years in PA, I still sound like Boston.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> SQM darlin...you're not paying attention. I've already told you I'm from Boston, have relatives on Henry St in Brooklyn, I was conceived on Staten Island. We came south to get away from winter and into a really neat house with a really low property tax!
> 
> Apparantly you don't take notes?
> 
> :lol:


Have patience with an elderly moron whose statins have destroyed her memory. Or I can say I am getting so many emails that I cannot keep people's backgrounds straight. Probably both are true. I lived in Harvard Square from '71-'72. Right in the Square over Discount Records. I picture Asheville as being very progressive and counter culture. Are you the town's black sheep?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite was having our Nativity Scene at the White House. We sent George and Barbara one when they were in office. I have a thank you note on White House stationary. Also the other one was my dh's gunning box that had Arkansas Gunning Box in calligraphy f Connie Selleck for her then husband Gil Gerard bought if from a store we worked for. She came in and order it. Custom made for him. I wonder if he still has it. She loved country then and bought a lot of things when she was in Little Rock.


Nice memories CB. Do you think the Bush's took it back with them or left it in the WH? Is there a protocol around gifts sent to a president?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This funny about a hoosier.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77385-2.html


How did it get the name "hoosier"?


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> How did it get the name "hoosier"?


Made in Indiana during the '30s and '40s.


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Have patience with an elderly moron whose statins have destroyed her memory. Or I can say I am getting so many emails that I cannot keep people's backgrounds straight. Probably both are true. I lived in Harvard Square from '71-'72. Right in the Square over Discount Records. I picture Asheville as being very progressive and counter culture. Are you the town's black sheep?


Asheville is considered SanFran of the east...very hippy dippy...almost a throwback.

I'm in Hendersonville, a town 15 miles south...very conservative...I fit in just fine.


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Made in Indiana during the '30s and '40s.


I saw a miniature hoosier in an antique store...identical in almost every way to the full size version...not a miniature that would go in a doll house, maybe a foot square...handmade. $150. I didn't buy it, but I wanted it!


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> The couple is very lucky. What are the chances of being struck by lightning, where there is no evidence of a t-storm around. And how fortunate to have a Mountie close by for the rescue. Love those Mounties!
> Aren't we told that we're safe from a lightning strike in a vehicle because of the rubber tires ? I guess this just proves that it's not necessarily so.


What I've now found out is that you're safe from being electrocuted by the lightening but could be in big trouble if the lightening causes a fire. They said it was extremely rare for this to happen.

They went on to celebrate their wedding anniversary a couple days later.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy here is another afghan pattern for you to start.http://www.mooglyblog.com/vintage-wobble-afghan/ Kinda looks like the sky scarf with all the colors.


It's very pretty CB - maybe it will encourage Wendy to take up crochet.


----------



## Mountain Stitches

west coast kitty said:


> Nice memories CB. Do you think the Bush's took it back with them or left it in the WH? Is there a protocol around gifts sent to a president?


http://www.reagan.utexas.edu/archives/reference/gifts.html
http://www.npr.org/2011/05/25/136651998/the-art-and-artlessness-of-the-presidential-gift


----------



## Gerslay

I'm dropping fast.

Night WCK...!


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> Made in Indiana during the '30s and '40s.


ok I had to look it up. Hoosier is a slang term for people or things from Indiana.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> I'm dropping fast.
> 
> Night WCK...!


Night Gerslay - sleep well.


----------



## Georgiegirl

west coast kitty said:


> Nice memories CB. Do you think the Bush's took it back with them or left it in the WH? Is there a protocol around gifts sent to a president?


I've always read that any gifts given to the Pres. belong to the U.S., not the personal property of the Pres. or his family.


----------



## Georgiegirl

SQM said:


> Made in Indiana during the '30s and '40s.


Isn't Indiana the Hoosier state?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Gerslay said:


> I saw a miniature hoosier in an antique store...identical in almost every way to the full size version...not a miniature that would go in a doll house, maybe a foot square...handmade. $150. I didn't buy it, but I wanted it!


Could it have been a salesman's sample?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Nice memories CB. Do you think the Bush's took it back with them or left it in the WH? Is there a protocol around gifts sent to a president?


I had heard that every gift is in the archives storage. Don't really know.


----------



## west coast kitty

Wendy -- pen-blwydd hapus!


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have read quite a few wishing they hadn't voted for him the second time. Still plenty of people that are still deceived. :roll:


Are they deceived or too prideful to admit that they made a mistake?

On my way home last night I was listening to Megan Kelly's interview with the 6 men that served with that deserter. They publically spoke out because the Obama Administration were attacking them for telling the truth and that they said he served with honor and distinction. They all thought he was a deserter and should be tried in Military Court for at least desertion. Men died trying to find him. Obama had to have known that he was a deserter, not a POW. I am not saying they should have not tried to bring him home, but to release the top 5 enemies of the US and putting our military in danger in my opinion is an Act of Treason. But we all know that if you disagree with him you are attacked and called a racist.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Marie Callender's chicken pot pies are excellent. You can buy them at BJ's. DH loves 'em.


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> I don't shop much at Walmart...have you ever ordered from them online? There is some yarn I want and it seems that they are the only ones who carry it. Would you suggest I order?


I just ordered yarn from them. It arrived a few days ago. No problem.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> I just ordered yarn from them. It arrived a few days ago. No problem.


Good morning LL, how are you?


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Good morning LL, how are you?


Good Morning Wombat. I am fine. How are you? Is it night there? Are you up late? I am doing a ton of laundry today. Possible showers in the morning, sun later - I hope. Love hanging out my laundry!


----------



## Wombatnomore

It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.

Am I strange?


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.
> 
> Am I strange?


No! You are not strange. That is a true joy in life. Plus, crawling into bed into those sheets that have been hung out!

When I was in Australia, I so enjoyed it. But, we only went to Sydney and missed a lot.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> No! You are not strange. That is a true joy in life. Plus, crawling into bed into those sheets that have been hung out!
> 
> When I was in Australia, I so enjoyed it. But, we only went to Sydney and missed a lot.


How long in Australia?


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> How long in Australia?


I hate to say it - just a couple of days. We were on our way to Christchurch. I am sorry we did not stop in Fiji too.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> I hate to say it - just a couple of days. We were on our way to Christchurch. I am sorry we did not stop in Fiji too.


Did you like Sydney?

I live in Melbourne but have travelled to Sydney many, many times and I love visiting but would not like to live there. It feels really fast and erratic, especially when you drive in the city and across the bridge!

I also find Sydney's weather quite humid, even when it's cool. But having said that, it really is a very beautiful city.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Did you like Sydney?
> 
> I live in Melbourne but have travelled to Sydney many, many times and I love visiting but would not like to live there. It feels really fast and erratic, especially when you drive in the city and across the bridge!
> 
> I also find Sydney's weather quite humid, even when it's cool. But having said that, it really is a very beautiful city.


I cannot compare it to the rest of the country. Yes, I liked it - it was so different. I saw a woman that looked like she had the worst sunburn of anyone - ever. Her face was so red that it was unbelievable. Something I could never imagine. Scary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

lovethelake said:


> Are they deceived or too prideful to admit that they made a mistake?
> 
> On my way home last night I was listening to Megan Kelly's interview with the 6 men that served with that deserter. They publically spoke out because the Obama Administration were attacking them for telling the truth and that they said he served with honor and distinction. They all thought he was a deserter and should be tried in Military Court for at least desertion. Men died trying to find him. Obama had to have known that he was a deserter, not a POW. I am not saying they should have not tried to bring him home, but to release the top 5 enemies of the US and putting our military in danger in my opinion is an Act of Treason. But we all know that if you disagree with him you are attacked and called a racist.


I agree. I'm glad those who served with him are speaking out. They have been said to be "swift boating" the deserter; essentially lying. Good for them for telling the truth that the Admin is once again (with another assist of Susan Rice) lying and fostering a cover up. The more info that comes out, the more it seems the deserter is also a traitor. Of course, Obama, knew this, so he makes a good scape goat.

I had a thought last night; sickening really. I'm certain Obama knows the deserter's story and has read his record from years ago re deserting prior to him being freed recently. What if Obama exchanged him for letting go the known top five terrorist leaders in Gitmo go BECAUSE Obama knows the deserter will face a military tribunal and be found guilty. Obama looks like he finally is supporting the military, but meanwhile, the idiot goes to Levenworth while the terrorist top five leaders go free. The Americans see justice served by a deserter, and the world sees five top terrorists freed and Obama as a peace maker.

Obama gets attention off himself and the recent VA Scandal, Americans fight about Obama breaking the law and the stupidity of the exchange. Meanwhile, Gitmo is rid of its top guests and Obama has assisted those he has sympathies. Meanwhile, Obama will next be granting amnesty to 10-20 million of illegal aliens, why Congress is trying to keep the Constitution upheld and the laws of the country enforced because Obama refuses to do so.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot compare it to the rest of the country. Yes, I liked it - it was so different. I saw a woman that looked like she had the worst sunburn of anyone - ever. Her face was so red that it was unbelievable. Something I could never imagine. Scary.


Scary yes and all too often the case. I was always in the sun on the beach as a child and through my teens and thankfully stopped (for no particular reason) when I got married. I have some sun damage but nothing compared to some women and men you see around the place!

Australia has an extremely high incidence of skin cancer - 1 in 3 people will be diagnosed in their lifetime. And with all of the educational media which has been aired for 40 plus years, you still see so many young people baking away on our beaches.

Melbourne is situated on Port Phillip Bay and is surrounded with some lovely beaches. There is a suburb called Beaumaris right on the beach and many female residents spend most of their time at the beach sunbathing. They're known as 'leatherbacks' because of their very darkened and leathery skin. Eeww!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Am I strange?


Yes. Next question.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm glad those who served with him are speaking out. They have been said to be "swift boating" the deserter; essentially lying. Good for them for telling the truth that the Admin is once again (with another assist of Susan Rice) lying and fostering a cover up. The more info that comes out, the more it seems the deserter is also a traitor. Of course, Obama, knew this, so he makes a good scape goat.
> 
> I had a thought last night; sickening really. I'm certain Obama knows the deserter's story and has read his record from years ago re deserting prior to him being freed recently. What if Obama exchanged him for letting go the known top five terrorist leaders in Gitmo go BECAUSE Obama knows the deserter will face a military tribunal. Obama looks like he finally is supporting the military, but meanwhile, the idiot goes to Levenworth while the terrorist top five leaders go free.
> 
> Obama gets attention off himself and the recent VA Scandal, Americans fight about Obama breaking the law and the stupidity of the exchange. Meanwhile, Gitmo is rid of its top guests and Obama has assisted those he has sympathies. Meanwhile, Obama will next be granting amnesty to 10-20 million of illegal aliens, why Congress is trying to keep the Constitution upheld and the laws of the country enforced because Obama refuses to do so.


Hello you! Why are you worrying your lovely personage about such issues at this time of the morning?


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes. Next question.


KPG, you minx! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello you! Why are you worrying your lovely personage about such issues at this time of the morning?


Because someone must.

I'm preparing for a stash sale on Saturday and my mind is on the rapid decline of our great country.

Whatchya doin'?


----------



## Gerslay

Morning All!

Hiya Womby and KPG...two of my favorite people!

&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay

Georgiegirl said:


> Could it have been a salesman's sample?


You know I never thought of that, but you could be right. It was so perfect it seemed to be more than just a toy.

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Hiya Womby and KPG...two of my favorite people!
> 
> ♥


Ha - should I reply, "Back atcha?" Do I have a choice?


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.
> 
> Am I strange?


No you are not strange...you are Wombat!

Strange is that little you know what that sometimes appears on the other thread!

:lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So much to read, so little time. Ugh ...


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - should I reply, "Back atcha?" Do I have a choice?


Yes! No!

:thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because someone must.
> 
> I'm preparing for a stash sale on Saturday and my mind is on the rapid decline of our great country.
> 
> Whatchya doin'?


It's 1001 pm here and cold!!! I did my usual cleaning job today which I love - I clean my darling friend Tania's house on Fridays. Nearly takes me all day! They've got 3 little kids and grandma living there so it gets pretty messy and I like to be thorough for them. I stay and have dinner with them which is lovely.

I've been on KP for about 1 hour. It's been fun.

I'm sorry you feel down about your fabulous country - has so much going for it the US. I love it there, could happily live there. We're having issues here in Australia politically, all to do with the federal budget which was announced in May and in Victoria, the state I live in, our state government is in crisis due to a 'rogue' member of parliament and on and on it goes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Yes! No!
> 
> :thumbup:


Good Evening Womby, and Good Morning Gerslay - two of my favorite people.

how'd I do?


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> No you are not strange...you are Wombat!
> 
> Strange is that little you know what that sometimes appears on the other thread!
> 
> :lol:


Hello dear Gerslay! Thanks for that. I like being Wombat, it's a pretty cool way to be.

How are you doing?


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening Womby, and Good Morning Gerslay - two of my favorite people.
> 
> how'd I do?


Brilliantly as usual!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm glad those who served with him are speaking out. They have been said to be "swift boating" the deserter; essentially lying. Good for them for telling the truth that the Admin is once again (with another assist of Susan Rice) lying and fostering a cover up. The more info that comes out, the more it seems the deserter is also a traitor. Of course, Obama, knew this, so he makes a good scape goat.
> 
> I had a thought last night; sickening really. I'm certain Obama knows the deserter's story and has read his record from years ago re deserting prior to him being freed recently. What if Obama exchanged him for letting go the known top five terrorist leaders in Gitmo go BECAUSE Obama knows the deserter will face a military tribunal and be found guilty. Obama looks like he finally is supporting the military, but meanwhile, the idiot goes to Levenworth while the terrorist top five leaders go free. The Americans see justice served by a deserter, and the world sees five top terrorists freed and Obama as a peace maker.
> 
> Obama gets attention off himself and the recent VA Scandal, Americans fight about Obama breaking the law and the stupidity of the exchange. Meanwhile, Gitmo is rid of its top guests and Obama has assisted those he has sympathies. Meanwhile, Obama will next be granting amnesty to 10-20 million of illegal aliens, why Congress is trying to keep the Constitution upheld and the laws of the country enforced because Obama refuses to do so.


All good points!

I think this administration is so incompetent that they never saw this train wreck coming their way. Hoping to divert attention from the VA scandal they were trying to make O look like some kind of a hero. But if you look into the history of all of this you'll find that O has been trying to release these 5 high-ranking terrorists for at least 5 years.

But the plan backfired! Just one more scandal added to the pile!


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello dear Gerslay! Thanks for that. I like being Wombat, it's a pretty cool way to be.
> 
> How are you doing?


Doing very well...happy and healthy!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:



> Good Evening Womby, and Good Morning Gerslay - two of my favorite people.
> 
> how'd I do?


Perfection...as usual!


----------



## Gerslay

Let's all hold hands and dance around the campfire and sing "Ain't We Got Fun!"


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 1001 pm here and cold!!! I did my usual cleaning job today which I love - I clean my darling friend Tania's house on Fridays. Nearly takes me all day! They've got 3 little kids and grandma living there so it gets pretty messy and I like to be thorough for them. I stay and have dinner with them which is lovely.
> 
> I've been on KP for about 1 hour. It's been fun.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel down about your fabulous country - has so much going for it the US. I love it there, could happily live there. We're having issues here in Australia politically, all to do with the federal budget which was announced in May and in Victoria, the state I live in, our state government is in crisis due to a 'rogue' member of parliament and on and on it goes!


Oh, wow, I'll make up the guest bed for you here. I would love someone to come in our home and clean. I do a bangup job when I do it, just don't do it often enough. I like the "less is more" look, and no clutter. Dusting isn't too bad, but I don't like doing floors.

I love America but am disgusted with our present feckless leader (titled President). Talk about going 'rogue'; that's him. He doesn't follow our Constitution of laws and refuses to work with our government (called Congress). He thinks and acts as if he were King. I don't even want to talk about him.

Meanwhile, I've spent the last hours pricing and sorting fabric, patterns, books and sewing notions for my upcoming sale. I already have packed too much, but want it all out of here - like Gerslay!

I hope I rid myself of lots of what I take.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 1001 pm here and cold!!! I did my usual cleaning job today which I love - I clean my darling friend Tania's house on Fridays. Nearly takes me all day! They've got 3 little kids and grandma living there so it gets pretty messy and I like to be thorough for them. I stay and have dinner with them which is lovely.
> 
> I've been on KP for about 1 hour. It's been fun.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel down about your fabulous country - has so much going for it the US. I love it there, could happily live there. We're having issues here in Australia politically, all to do with the federal budget which was announced in May and in Victoria, the state I live in, our state government is in crisis due to a 'rogue' member of parliament and on and on it goes!


We're not down about our country, Womby...we're down about this particular administration.

Who is the 'rogue' and what's he done...gone missing or something?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Brilliantly as usual!


You're smart. Most Americans forget the "ly" on adverbs, and sound un-educated. I like you.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, I'll make up the guest bed for you here. I would love someone to come in our home and clean. I do a bangup job when I do it, just don't do it often enough. I like the "less is more" look, and no clutter. Dusting isn't too bad, but I don't like doing floors.
> 
> I love America but am disgusted with our present feckless leader (titled President). Talk about going 'rogue'; that's him. He doesn't follow our Constitution of laws and refuses to work with our government (called Congress). He thinks and acts as if he were King. I don't even want to talk about him.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent the last hours pricing and sorting fabric, patterns, books and sewing notions for my upcoming sale. I already have packed too much, but want it all out of here - like Gerslay!
> 
> I hope I rid myself of lots of what I take.


I can come help you get rid of stuff...and get organized
Keep? Give away? Trash? I make instant decisons!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, I'll make up the guest bed for you here. I would love someone to come in our home and clean. I do a bangup job when I do it, just don't do it often enough. I like the "less is more" look, and no clutter. Dusting isn't too bad, but I don't like doing floors.
> 
> I love America but am disgusted with our present feckless leader (titled President). Talk about going 'rogue'; that's him. He doesn't follow our Constitution of laws and refuses to work with our government (called Congress). He thinks and acts as if he were King. I don't even want to talk about him.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent the last hours pricing and sorting fabric, patterns, books and sewing notions for my upcoming sale. I already have packed too much, but want it all out of here - like Gerslay!
> 
> I hope I rid myself of lots of what I take.


I'd love to go to the sale. Every 6 months we have a 4 day craft exhibition and sales and it's fantastic! I haven't been for a few years because I always end up spending far too much money. But the number of different crafts I've attempted as a result is amazing. Might go in September when its on!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> All good points!
> 
> I think this administration is so incompetent that they never saw this train wreck coming their way. Hoping to divert attention from the VA scandal they were trying to make O look like some kind of a hero. But if you look into the history of all of this you'll find that O has been trying to release these 5 high-ranking terrorists for at least 5 years.
> 
> But the plan backfired! Just one more scandal added to the pile!


I know - so disgusting. Yet, Obama doesn't care that it backfired. All he cares is that he took what he wanted/got his way/and Americans be damned.

I'm telling you - he will grant amnesty next to millions of illegal aliens. He knows no one in Congress will stop his rampage. Obama is all about the votes for the Dem party.

I bet Obama wants to rule the UN as King.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Let's all hold hands and dance around the campfire and sing "Ain't We Got Fun!"


 :XD: I loved Wendy's image of "Suck" doesn't cut it image of the King.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Let's all hold hands and dance around the campfire and sing "Ain't We Got Fun!"


I don't know the words, I'm not _that_ old you know.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> We're not down about our country, Womby...we're down about this particular administration.
> 
> Who is the 'rogue' and what's he done...gone missing or something?


The 'rogue' was once a member of the governing party and then became an independent which gave him the balance of power. So the government had 44 seats in parliament and the opposition 44 seats. This guy has voted with the government until recently and now he's threatening to vote with the opposition on several key pieces of legislation.

Meanwhile, Mr. Rogue got into trouble for using his government car and credit card for his own personal business and now the Premier - head of government wants to 'punish' him and the opposition want to boot him out!

This will cause a 'constitutional crisis' which may see the government unable to govern.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> I can come help you get rid of stuff...and get organized
> Keep? Give away? Trash? I make instant decisons!


Me too! Yet, I have soooooo much in my craft studio.

I would absolutely LOVE you coming to visit and help. We'd have a blast.

Too much of everything. The problem is I could only "rent" one six foot table. When I do craft fairs, I fill at least three such tables. This sale takes place in conjunction with a quilt shop and, we can sell only fabric, sewing notions, patterns and books; no finished items.

The shop's customers will attend and it is supposedly a well advertised event with a bus load of 35 women coming from elsewhere to shop. I've been told last year's first annual sale had people waiting in line to shop.

Hopefully, it is profitable for everyone, me included. I'm pricing low because I don't want the money, I want the space back!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! Yet, I have soooooo much in my craft studio.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE you coming to visit and help. We'd have a blast.
> 
> Too much of everything. The problem is I could only "rent" one six foot table. When I do craft fairs, I fill at least three such tables. This sale takes place in conjunction with a quilt shop and, we can sell only fabric, sewing notions, patterns and books; no finished items.
> 
> The shop's customers will attend and it is supposedly a well advertised event with a bus load of 35 women coming from elsewhere to shop. I've been told last year's first annual sale had people waiting in line to shop.
> 
> Hopefully, it is profitable for everyone, me included. I'm pricing low because I don't want the money, I want the space back!


You should do very well in that case.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I'd love to go to the sale. Every 6 months we have a 4 day craft exhibition and sales and it's fantastic! I haven't been for a few years because I always end up spending far too much money. But the number of different crafts I've attempted as a result is amazing. Might go in September when its on!


Sounds like my craft studio. I cannot even see the floor or walls anymore. I'm in the process of a major purge. Have been, and this sale on Sat is just a small part of it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! Yet, I have soooooo much in my craft studio.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE you coming to visit and help. We'd have a blast.
> 
> Too much of everything. The problem is I could only "rent" one six foot table. When I do craft fairs, I fill at least three such tables. This sale takes place in conjunction with a quilt shop and, we can sell only fabric, sewing notions, patterns and books; no finished items.
> 
> The shop's customers will attend and it is supposedly a well advertised event with a bus load of 35 women coming from elsewhere to shop. I've been told last year's first annual sale had people waiting in line to shop.
> 
> Hopefully, it is profitable for everyone, me included. I'm pricing low because I don't want the money, I want the space back!


I was asked to make up a craft basket and to make a cot quilt for a silent auction at a school function. I put loads of stuff in it, fabrics, cottons, notions, the quilt - it sold for $100.00.

The next thing I know, it's up for auction again at another school function and it sold for $250.00 :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> The 'rogue' was once a member of the governing party and then became an independent which gave him the balance of power. So the government had 44 seats in parliament and the opposition 44 seats. This guy has voted with the government until recently and now he's threatening to vote with the opposition on several key pieces of legislation.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr. Rogue got into trouble for using his government car and credit card for his own personal business and now the Premier - head of government wants to 'punish' him and the opposition want to boot him out!
> 
> This will cause a 'constitutional crisis' which may see the government unable to govern.


Oh, sounds just LIKE our present Congress and President.

Our President does what ever the heck he wants, no one in Congress will stand up to him, if they did, they'd be called a "racist" because our President is half black (yawn), so the King rules and the pawns sit back and complain on both sides of the aisle and do nothing. It has been six years of nothing but breaking our laws (by our King), and nothing but horrible scandal after scandal. Not just about money, but about people dying unnecessarily because our King makes decisions illegally that gets people killed and the pawns refuse to their their jobs to uphold the laws of the land as the King breaks them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> The 'rogue' was once a member of the governing party and then became an independent which gave him the balance of power. So the government had 44 seats in parliament and the opposition 44 seats. This guy has voted with the government until recently and now he's threatening to vote with the opposition on several key pieces of legislation.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr. Rogue got into trouble for using his government car and credit card for his own personal business and now the Premier - head of government wants to 'punish' him and the opposition want to boot him out!
> 
> This will cause a 'constitutional crisis' which may see the government unable to govern.


You're leader is called a Prime Minister, correct?


----------



## Gerslay

*The Obama administration and the Culture of Moral Narcissism*

In 1979, Christopher Lasch published The Culture of Narcissism warning of the normalizing of pathological narcissism in our society. Considering events since then, he was evidently on to something.

Now, some 35 years later in the Obama era, with the Bergdahl incident only the latest in a parade of endless scandals, we have arrived at a full blown era of what has lately been called Moral Narcissism.

Moral Narcissism is an evocative term for the almost schizophrenic divide between intentions and results now common in our culture. It doesnt matter how anything turns out as long as your intentions are good. And, just as importantly, the only determinant of those intentions, the only one who defines them, is you.

In other words, if you propose or do something, it only matters that you feel good or righteous about what you did or are proposing, that it makes you feel better personally. The results are irrelevant, as are how the actual activity affects others.

Also, although it pretends (especially to the self) to altruism, moral narcissism is in essence passive aggressive, asserting superiority over the ignorant or selfish other. It is elitist, anti-democratic and quote often, consciously or unconsciously, sadistic.

The Obama administration is loaded with moral narcissists, including, obviously, the president himself  Valerie Jarrett, Susan Rice, John Kerry, Hillary Clinton etc. The media and Hollywood are also clearly stuffed to the gills with moral narcissists.

Obamacare is a perfect example of moral narcissism in action. Never mind that the public didnt want it. Never mind it was an atrociously planned bureaucratic mess (in fact that comes with the territory). It was what Barack Obama wanted  for himself.

http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2014/06/05/obama-bergdahl-moral-narcissism/

_"I'm just a soul whose intentions are good please don't let me be misunderstood...!"_


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I was asked to make up a craft basket and to make a cot quilt for a silent auction at a school function. I put loads of stuff in it, fabrics, cottons, notions, the quilt - it sold for $100.00.
> 
> The next thing I know, it's up for auction again at another school function and it sold for $250.00 :shock:


Wow! That's fantastic. You must have made a gorgeous quilt and craft basket. I love making things, and so enjoy having people buy them. Again, not for the money, but because they like or recognize my skills to create something they desire.

Way to go Womby!


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.
> 
> Am I strange?


I can't hang wash out. I'd have a stuffed head in minutes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> *The Obama administration and the Culture of Moral Narcissism*
> 
> In 1979, Christopher Lasch published The Culture of Narcissism warning of the normalizing of pathological narcissism in our society. Considering events since then, he was evidently on to something.
> 
> Now, some 35 years later in the Obama era, with the Bergdahl incident only the latest in a parade of endless scandals, we have arrived at a full blown era of what has lately been called Moral Narcissism.
> 
> Moral Narcissism is an evocative term for the almost schizophrenic divide between intentions and results now common in our culture. It doesnt matter how anything turns out as long as your intentions are good. And, just as importantly, the only determinant of those intentions, the only one who defines them, is you.
> 
> In other words, if you propose or do something, it only matters that you feel good or righteous about what you did or are proposing, that it makes you feel better personally. The results are irrelevant, as are how the actual activity affects others.
> 
> Also, although it pretends (especially to the self) to altruism, moral narcissism is in essence passive aggressive, asserting superiority over the ignorant or selfish other. It is elitist, anti-democratic and quote often, consciously or unconsciously, sadistic.
> 
> The Obama administration is loaded with moral narcissists, including, obviously, the president himself  Valerie Jarrett, Susan Rice, John Kerry, Hillary Clinton etc. The media and Hollywood are also clearly stuffed to the gills with moral narcissists.
> 
> Obamacare is a perfect example of moral narcissism in action. Never mind that the public didnt want it. Never mind it was an atrociously planned bureaucratic mess (in fact that comes with the territory). It was what Barack Obama wanted  for himself.
> 
> _"I'm just a soul whose intentions are good please don't let me be misunderstood...!"_


Gerslay, too many big words for me. KISS so I can get it. 

In summation: The *o* man wants to do what he wants to do and doesn't care about what anyone (Americans mostly) thinks, correct?


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes. Next question.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know the words, I'm not _that_ old you know.


We make up our own words:

"I'm perfect and your brilliant and she's not strange and ain't we got fun and who's afraid of the big bad wolf tra la la la la"


----------



## thumper5316

Gerslay said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Hiya Womby and KPG...two of my favorite people!
> 
> ♥


Yeah, and the rest of us are what? Chopped liver?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> I can't hang wash out. I'd have a stuffed head in minutes.


Don't we all have stuffed heads on this thread? :shock:

I think Yarnie just said she has a stuffed body too.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm glad those who served with him are speaking out. They have been said to be "swift boating" the deserter; essentially lying. Good for them for telling the truth that the Admin is once again (with another assist of Susan Rice) lying and fostering a cover up. The more info that comes out, the more it seems the deserter is also a traitor. Of course, Obama, knew this, so he makes a good scape goat.
> 
> I had a thought last night; sickening really. I'm certain Obama knows the deserter's story and has read his record from years ago re deserting prior to him being freed recently. What if Obama exchanged him for letting go the known top five terrorist leaders in Gitmo go BECAUSE Obama knows the deserter will face a military tribunal and be found guilty. Obama looks like he finally is supporting the military, but meanwhile, the idiot goes to Levenworth while the terrorist top five leaders go free. The Americans see justice served by a deserter, and the world sees five top terrorists freed and Obama as a peace maker.
> 
> Obama gets attention off himself and the recent VA Scandal, Americans fight about Obama breaking the law and the stupidity of the exchange. Meanwhile, Gitmo is rid of its top guests and Obama has assisted those he has sympathies. Meanwhile, Obama will next be granting amnesty to 10-20 million of illegal aliens, why Congress is trying to keep the Constitution upheld and the laws of the country enforced because Obama refuses to do so.


There are going to be many American deaths because of what Obama has done. It just keeps on going and going.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're leader is called a Prime Minister, correct?


The Prime Minister is the head of the federal government. Each state in Australia has a Premier, the head of the state government. Our political system is called the Westminster system - formed by the Brits.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Scary yes and all too often the case. I was always in the sun on the beach as a child and through my teens and thankfully stopped (for no particular reason) when I got married. I have some sun damage but nothing compared to some women and men you see around the place!
> 
> Australia has an extremely high incidence of skin cancer - 1 in 3 people will be diagnosed in their lifetime. And with all of the educational media which has been aired for 40 plus years, you still see so many young people baking away on our beaches.
> 
> Melbourne is situated on Port Phillip Bay and is surrounded with some lovely beaches. There is a suburb called Beaumaris right on the beach and many female residents spend most of their time at the beach sunbathing. They're known as 'leatherbacks' because of their very darkened and leathery skin. Eeww!


This woman looked like she needed to be in a hospital. Really - it was that bad.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, too many big words for me. KISS so I can get it.
> 
> In summation: The *o* man wants to do what he wants to do and doesn't care about what anyone (Americans mostly) thinks, correct?


KISS just for you:

In other words, if you propose or do something, it only matters that you feel good or righteous about what you did or are proposing, that it makes you feel better personally. The results are irrelevant, as are how the actual activity affects others.

Fits the big O and the little vl...whose intentions are always 'good'.

Doncha know?


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, I'll make up the guest bed for you here. I would love someone to come in our home and clean. I do a bangup job when I do it, just don't do it often enough. I like the "less is more" look, and no clutter. Dusting isn't too bad, but I don't like doing floors.
> 
> I love America but am disgusted with our present feckless leader (titled President). Talk about going 'rogue'; that's him. He doesn't follow our Constitution of laws and refuses to work with our government (called Congress). He thinks and acts as if he were King. I don't even want to talk about him.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent the last hours pricing and sorting fabric, patterns, books and sewing notions for my upcoming sale. I already have packed too much, but want it all out of here - like Gerslay!
> 
> I hope I rid myself of lots of what I take.


I would also like to reduce my stash. However, the minute I start going through it all I remember why I bought it and can't bear parting with it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, and the rest of us are what? Chopped liver?


 :XD: Now, now thumper!


----------



## Gerslay

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, and the rest of us are what? Chopped liver?


And there's Thumper...another favorite of mine!

(you get added to my list of favorites as you come online)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> We make up our own words:
> 
> "I'm perfect and your brilliant and she's not strange and ain't we got fun and who's afraid of the big bad wolf tra la la la la"


Oh, God, help us. Stuffed heads, knitting and singing around the campfire, and stuffing smore's (spell check won't let me type that word-it wants to type smokes), to songs we make up.

I can see it now.

I'll send out the distress signal NOW.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> I would also like to reduce my stash. However, the minute I start going through it all I remember why I bought it and can't bear parting with it.


I'm the same! I have boxes and boxes and baskets and boxes of stuff that I WILL COMPLETE one day. I go through them about every 3 months or so but I cannot tear myself away from knitting to start any other craft projects!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, and the rest of us are what? Chopped liver?


Of course not, corned beef hash.  I hate liver.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> The 'rogue' was once a member of the governing party and then became an independent which gave him the balance of power. So the government had 44 seats in parliament and the opposition 44 seats. This guy has voted with the government until recently and now he's threatening to vote with the opposition on several key pieces of legislation.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr. Rogue got into trouble for using his government car and credit card for his own personal business and now the Premier - head of government wants to 'punish' him and the opposition want to boot him out!
> 
> This will cause a 'constitutional crisis' which may see the government unable to govern.


Sounds like a set up to me...as if no one ever used a govt car before.

Pshaw! small potatoes!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> And there's Thumper...another favorite of mine!
> 
> (you get added to my list of favorites as you come online)
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There you are thumper! Loved and adored by all. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> There are going to be many American deaths because of what Obama has done. It just keeps on going and going.


Right you are. Already have been too many (that didn't have to happen either).


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like a set up to me...as if no one ever used a govt car before.
> 
> Pshaw! small potatoes!


They're very strict about that. And they have to declare any assets they purchase, monies they receive privately etc...


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> The Prime Minister is the head of the federal government. Each state in Australia has a Premier, the head of the state government. Our political system is called the Westminster system - formed by the Brits.


Ah, yes, it is starting to come to me now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> KISS just for you:
> 
> In other words, if you propose or do something, it only matters that you feel good or righteous about what you did or are proposing, that it makes you feel better personally. The results are irrelevant, as are how the actual activity affects others.
> 
> Fits the big O and the little vl...whose intentions are always 'good'.
> 
> Doncha know?


Got it. Bubbling brook of info you are. As long as it feels good to you - do it.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course not, corned beef hash.  I hate liver.


Liver - ugh!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Right you are. Already have been too many (that didn't have to happen either).


Madam, you said you didn't want to think about this! You're going to seize up if you don't watch it. :-(


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Liver - ugh!


Liver is lovely in pate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Sorry, friends, family awake, gotta get the gang fed. 

Later ...


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> I was asked to make up a craft basket and to make a cot quilt for a silent auction at a school function. I put loads of stuff in it, fabrics, cottons, notions, the quilt - it sold for $100.00.
> 
> The next thing I know, it's up for auction again at another school function and it sold for $250.00 :shock:


Wow, that's very impressivel!

I think you found another solution for divesting oneself of one's stuff!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Madam, you said you didn't want to think about this! You're going to seize up if you don't watch it. :-(


Ha! You're correcto mondo! We'll talk about fun and good things, like fabric, fiber and color.

Oh, and for the sake of others; cream cheese.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Liver is lovely in pate.


I love liver and onions...good thing hubby does too!

But my daughters both h-h-h-h-hate it...last time I tried to get them to eat it they vomited it on their plates.

That's a clue!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You're correcto mondo! We'll talk about fun and good things, like fabric, fiber and color.
> 
> Oh, and for the sake of others; cream cheese.


Ah yes, the old cream cheese. You have a good day and immerse yourself in your craft room cleansing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> There you are thumper! Loved and adored by all. :-D


Says who? The twins are another story.

Don't blow up her stuffed head; already a problem for her. :-D


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You're correcto mondo! We'll talk about fun and good things, like fabric, fiber and color.
> 
> Oh, and for the sake of others; cream cheese.


Musn't forget the cream cheese!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Ah yes, the old cream cheese. You have a good day and immerse yourself in your craft room cleansing!


 :XD: CRC: craft room cleansing ... love!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> I love liver and onions...good thing hubby does too!
> 
> But my daughters both h-h-h-h-hate it...last time I tried to get them to eat it they vomited it on their plates.
> 
> That's a clue!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 :XD:

My family loved 'lambs fry' which is fried liver. I hated it because of the texture. Like kidneys. I swear you can smell the urine in a steak and kidney pie!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Got it. Bubbling brook of info you are. As long as it feels good to you - do it.


Smarty pants! I see you have availed yourself of your local library!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: CRC: craft room cleansing ... love!


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> I would also like to reduce my stash. However, the minute I start going through it all I remember why I bought it and can't bear parting with it.


I used to have that problem too. Now, I want some space to work and maneuver, so parting with it has become my new obsession.

I have enough packed already, but will continue to purge and take and leave in my vehicle to fill in if I sell off my table.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD:
> 
> My family loved 'lambs fry' which is fried liver. I hated it because of the texture. Like kidneys. I swear you can smell the urine in a steak and kidney pie!


Is that my glass of wine? No, its urine!

(good grief...I need coffee...brb!)


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> And there's Thumper...another favorite of mine!
> 
> (you get added to my list of favorites as you come online)
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a weak play; you are better than that G! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

A sewing buddy just sent me this, her quote:

_Happiness is running out of bobbin thread as you sew your last stitch._


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Is that my glass of wine? No, its urine!
> 
> (good grief...I need coffee...brb!)


 :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> A sewing buddy just sent me this, her quote:
> 
> _Happiness is running out of bobbin thread as you sew your last stitch._


If only!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> They're very strict about that. And they have to declare any assets they purchase, monies they receive privately etc...


Same here. Doesn't stop the crimes, just more rules ignored or broken.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I used to have that problem too. Now, I want some space to work and maneuver, so parting with it has become my new obsession.
> 
> I have enough packed already, but will continue to purge and take and leave in my vehicle to fill in if I sell off my table.


Would it be possible to construct or convert to another craft room?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Liver is lovely in pate.


You see, I told you, you are strange. You just proved it.

Nothing gets past me. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Same here. Doesn't stop the crimes, just more rules ignored or broken.


They're all bloody corrupt, the whole lot of 'em. :hunf:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> You see, I told you, you are strange. You just proved it.


Okay, you now have the privilege of being addressed as 'the minx' from now on!

(or Ms Minx, Madam Minx, Mad Cox Minx.... :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> I love liver and onions...good thing hubby does too!
> 
> But my daughters both h-h-h-h-hate it...last time I tried to get them to eat it they vomited it on their plates.
> 
> That's a clue!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Please, do not invite me to dinner. I'd have the same reaction, and I hate to be the center of attention with my face on the plate. I would eat it because I've been taught to be polite and eat anything served to me. But GAG!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please, do not invite me to dinner. I'd have the same reaction, and I hate to be the center of attention with my face on the plate. I would eat it because I've been taught to be polite and eat anything served to me. But GAG!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee

Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD:
> 
> My family loved 'lambs fry' which is fried liver. I hated it because of the texture. Like kidneys. I swear you can smell the urine in a steak and kidney pie!


OMG - you two are just GROSSSSS!


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, and the rest of us are what? Chopped liver?


Thinking the same thing here too.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An important day indeed.
> 
> Happy Birthday Wendy you youngster you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Smarty pants! I see you have availed yourself of your local library!


Nope - I play hand bells. "Bubbling Brook" is a great song for bells. Oh, wait, it's "Cubbly Brook." A song performed and an original I think, by the Thurstone Bell Ringers of England. :XD:

I saw them perform, and our choir bought the music as well.


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> Thinking the same thing here too.


Oh yarnie, you know you are loved and adored also!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - I play hand bells. "Bubbling Brook" is a great song for bells. Oh, wait, its "Cubbly Brook." A song performed and an original I think, by the Thurstone Bell Ringers of England. :XD:


Remember Tubular Bells? So 'happening' in the '70s.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - I play hand bells. "Bubbling Brook" is a great song for bells. Oh, wait, its "Cubbly Brook." A song performed and an original I think, by the Thurstone Bell Ringers of England. :XD:
> 
> I saw them perform, and our choir bought the music as well.


How lubbly!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Would it be possible to construct or convert to another craft room?


Heck, no. I have an entire room for my craft room and 3/4s of another huge room for my finished inventory. Hubby would not allow any more overflow. I really do have too much and also want to purge.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> An important day indeed.
> 
> Happy Birthday Wendy you youngster you!


Thanks Wombie....50 is the new 40 so I`ve been told.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> They're all bloody corrupt, the whole lot of 'em. :hunf:


Yep.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay, you now have the privilege of being addressed as 'the minx' from now on!
> 
> (or Ms Minx, Madam Minx, Mad Cox Minx.... :XD:


I love it: Minx; a sexually attractive person - sounds just like me  I vote for "The Minx." :thumbup:

..... heads are gonna roll ..... speaking of which, I used my head as an avatar, my head that Gerslay fitted with a beautiful handcrafted gown, and my newly coiffed head. Just got the head coiffed again yesterday, but think my irises from my garden is a more appropriate avatar for the time being. Don't you agree?


----------



## theyarnlady

Happpy Birthday Wendy

You are not on the down side of life or the up side depending how you look at it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Wombie....50 is the new 40 so I`ve been told.


Absolutely! I've been 39 and a 1/2 since 1997 and it's just fabulous!


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Absolutely! I've been 39 and a 1/2 since 1997 and it's just fabulous!


Is that new math? Works for me!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love it: Minx; a sexually attractive person - sounds just like me  I vote for "The Minx." :thumbup:
> 
> ..... heads are gonna roll .....


minx; impudent!


----------



## theyarnlady

Obama is more interested in his image then in this country.

He can not bow down low enough to the Abrab countries nor the Islam religion in case anyone has not notice. 

He does not co toe to any one in this country, he rules like the king he thinks he is.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Is that new math? Works for me!


 New math, old math, my math! I've gotten away with it until recently


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely for you to share such a happy and a proud day with the whole country!


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course not, corned beef hash.  I hate liver.


That's the point, silly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BusyBee - Happy, Happy BirthDay! I have to log off and watch this video. Thank - and enjoy your day.


----------



## thumper5316

Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please, do not invite me to dinner. I'd have the same reaction, and I hate to be the center of attention with my face on the plate. I would eat it because I've been taught to be polite and eat anything served to me. But GAG!


I've never served L&O to anyone since...and I never will.

PROMISE!


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


Far better than the alternative I should think!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh yarnie, you know you are loved and adored also!


She's stuffed with sauerkraut I think. No Liver. :lol:

Hi Yarnie! I'm logging off for the past ten minutes now. :XD:


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> There you are thumper! Loved and adored by all. :-D


Too late. My feelings are already hurt.


----------



## Gerslay

thumper5316 said:


> Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


...instantly recognizable ode to baby!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Remember Tubular Bells? So 'happening' in the '70s.


Actually, I think I do. I'll have to look it up.

Thanks,
The Minx Thinks


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Wombie....50 is the new 40 so I`ve been told.


Warm up for your colonoscopy! The good thing is it requires no skill or study.


----------



## Gerslay

<<< Mt Pisgah Inn for lunch! 

5000'...hiking trails...balsams, rhodies, mountain laurel, flame azalea...should be perfect right now!

Have a great one y'all!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Is that new math? Works for me!


It is called "holding with a tight grip." I count that way as well, but my arms are getting tired.


----------



## theyarnlady

Now I shall say Good Morning to my favorites:

good morning sun, grass, weeds flowers, birds, trees of green,

good morning Sheldon, John Boy, craft room, stash, ect. and most of all good morning cup of Coffee which is going up in price.

But most of all Good morning God, Good morning Jesus Good morning Holy Spirit.

Thank you for protecting me, loving me, forgiving me,helping me through this life, and the blessing and Grace you have given me.

Also for the ladies on DP&P's even if I am chop Liver.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> minx; impudent!


No ....... I respect all who earn same.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Now I shall say Good Morning to my favorites:
> 
> good morning sun, grass, weeds flowers, birds, trees of green,
> 
> good morning Sheldon, John Boy, craft room, stash, ect.
> 
> But most of all Good morning God, Good morning Jesus Good morning Holy Spirit.
> 
> Thank you for protecting me, loving me, forgiving me,helping me through this life, and the blessing and Grace you have given me.


Jesus is my all-time favorite too! I love every single thing about Him. Amen!


----------



## theyarnlady

Thumper same as you hang clothes out forget about breathing.

Can do it in the winter when ground frozen with about 4 inches of snow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Obama is more interested in his image then in this country.
> 
> He can not bow down low enough to the Abrab countries nor the Islam religion in case anyone has not notice.
> 
> He does not co toe to any one in this country, he rules like the king he thinks he is.


Did ya see his image in the gym in Poland? He should care ...


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> No ....... I respect all who earn same.


Damn your research skills! (must go find new name for KPG) The trouble part is right. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


Oh, no.


----------



## theyarnlady

thumper5316 said:


> Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


happy happy joy joy, You live to well lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> I've never served L&O to anyone since...and I never will.
> 
> PROMISE!


Actually, my Dad liked L & O. He made me try it a couple of times, but didn't force me to eat it or like it.

I would love to come to dinner at your home.


----------



## WendyBee

When I was 15, I went on a school trip to Normandy as part of my French studies course. We travelled by bus to Southampton and took a ferry to Le Havre. We spent some time at a museum to see the Bayeux Tapestry. It was an amazing place to be at.
But what really made the trip worthwhile for me was visiting the beaches at Normandy and being at the same place where history was made. Even as a teen it made me feel so incredibly proud to be in such a magnificent place. And to share a Birthday on the same day that so many brave patriots will also remember is awe inspiring.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> <<< Mt Pisgah Inn for lunch!
> 
> 5000'...hiking trails...balsams, rhodies, mountain laurel, flame azalea...should be perfect right now!
> 
> Have a great one y'all!


Sounds perfect - enjoy!


----------



## theyarnlady

Did you see last night on the news how some of the vet's returned to Normandy? To see their faces and and how some remember that Day. Proud to be an American this day, and proud of those men who fought for others. Not just our country but other nations. No wonder they have been called the greatess generation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Now I shall say Good Morning to my favorites:
> 
> good morning sun, grass, weeds flowers, birds, trees of green,
> 
> good morning Sheldon, John Boy, craft room, stash, ect. and most of all good morning cup of Coffee which is going up in price.
> 
> But most of all Good morning God, Good morning Jesus Good morning Holy Spirit.
> 
> Thank you for protecting me, loving me, forgiving me,helping me through this life, and the blessing and Grace you have given me.
> 
> Also for the ladies on DP&P's even if I am chop Liver.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Damn your research skills! (must go find new name for KPG) The trouble part is right. :XD:


Call me The Minx. You called it, so use it!

Must say goodbye until again we meet.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Call me The Minx. You called it, so use it!
> 
> Must say goodbye until again we meet.


Okay Mad Cox Minx! Later...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wendy!!!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, I'll make up the guest bed for you here. I would love someone to come in our home and clean. I do a bangup job when I do it, just don't do it often enough. I like the "less is more" look, and no clutter. Dusting isn't too bad, but I don't like doing floors.
> 
> I love America but am disgusted with our present feckless leader (titled President). Talk about going 'rogue'; that's him. He doesn't follow our Constitution of laws and refuses to work with our government (called Congress). He thinks and acts as if he were King. I don't even want to talk about him.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent the last hours pricing and sorting fabric, patterns, books and sewing notions for my upcoming sale. I already have packed too much, but want it all out of here - like Gerslay!
> 
> I hope I rid myself of lots of what I take.


Where do you sale your stuff?


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey CB, Jokim, WCK, Wendy
A good morning to you all. 

Going to be a beautiful day here. Hope it will be for all of you.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> What I've now found out is that you're safe from being electrocuted by the lightening but could be in big trouble if the lightening causes a fire. They said it was extremely rare for this to happen.
> 
> They went on to celebrate their wedding anniversary a couple days later.


This video made the local news. Frightening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB, Jokim, WCK, Wendy
> A good morning to you all.
> 
> Going to be a beautiful day here. Hope it will be for all of you.


Hi Yarnie. The sun was up but now cloudy. We have had rain on and off for 2 weeks and looks like it is going to keep it up for the next 10 days.
I hope Wendy gets sun for her birthday.


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> I just ordered yarn from them. It arrived a few days ago. No problem.


Well, I am going to get on it today. My GD wants mr to make her a garden hat and I need some chartreuse yarn. No one carries that color!


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy -- pen-blwydd hapus!


'Pen-blwydd hapus!' How do you pronounce that?
Happy 50th Wendy! and many, many more! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## gjz

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.
> 
> Am I strange?


Oh my! There is no better smell than wash hanging on the line! Not strange at all!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Yarnie. The sun was up but now cloudy. We have had rain on and off for 2 weeks and looks like it is going to keep it up for the next 10 days.
> I hope Wendy gets sun for her birthday.


So have you started building the ark yet?


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning giz, order is it in love the color your right do not see it any more. Hat will you be felting it.


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> Are they deceived or too prideful to admit that they made a mistake?
> 
> On my way home last night I was listening to Megan Kelly's interview with the 6 men that served with that deserter. They publically spoke out because the Obama Administration were attacking them for telling the truth and that they said he served with honor and distinction. They all thought he was a deserter and should be tried in Military Court for at least desertion. Men died trying to find him. Obama had to have known that he was a deserter, not a POW. I am not saying they should have not tried to bring him home, but to release the top 5 enemies of the US and putting our military in danger in my opinion is an Act of Treason. But we all know that if you disagree with him you are attacked and called a racist.


Treason is a capital (death penalty) offense!


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> 'Pen-blwydd hapus!' How do you pronounce that?
> Happy 50th Wendy! and many, many more! :thumbup: :-D


Just like it sounds

Pen-blwydd hapus silly. :roll: ;-)


----------



## gjz

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! Yet, I have soooooo much in my craft studio.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE you coming to visit and help. We'd have a blast.
> 
> Too much of everything. The problem is I could only "rent" one six foot table. When I do craft fairs, I fill at least three such tables. This sale takes place in conjunction with a quilt shop and, we can sell only fabric, sewing notions, patterns and books; no finished items.
> 
> The shop's customers will attend and it is supposedly a well advertised event with a bus load of 35 women coming from elsewhere to shop. I've been told last year's first annual sale had people waiting in line to shop.
> 
> Hopefully, it is profitable for everyone, me included. I'm pricing low because I don't want the money, I want the space back!


KPG--I hope your sale is profitable for you. Sounds like a lot of work, but fun! I would have a tough time not buying new things to replace what I was selling! Good luck!


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> *The Obama administration and the Culture of Moral Narcissism*
> 
> In 1979, Christopher Lasch published The Culture of Narcissism warning of the normalizing of pathological narcissism in our society. Considering events since then, he was evidently on to something.
> 
> Now, some 35 years later in the Obama era, with the Bergdahl incident only the latest in a parade of endless scandals, we have arrived at a full blown era of what has lately been called Moral Narcissism.
> 
> Moral Narcissism is an evocative term for the almost schizophrenic divide between intentions and results now common in our culture. It doesnt matter how anything turns out as long as your intentions are good. And, just as importantly, the only determinant of those intentions, the only one who defines them, is you.
> 
> In other words, if you propose or do something, it only matters that you feel good or righteous about what you did or are proposing, that it makes you feel better personally. The results are irrelevant, as are how the actual activity affects others.
> 
> Also, although it pretends (especially to the self) to altruism, moral narcissism is in essence passive aggressive, asserting superiority over the ignorant or selfish other. It is elitist, anti-democratic and quote often, consciously or unconsciously, sadistic.
> 
> The Obama administration is loaded with moral narcissists, including, obviously, the president himself  Valerie Jarrett, Susan Rice, John Kerry, Hillary Clinton etc. The media and Hollywood are also clearly stuffed to the gills with moral narcissists.
> 
> Obamacare is a perfect example of moral narcissism in action. Never mind that the public didnt want it. Never mind it was an atrociously planned bureaucratic mess (in fact that comes with the territory). It was what Barack Obama wanted  for himself.
> 
> http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2014/06/05/obama-bergdahl-moral-narcissism/
> 
> _"I'm just a soul whose intentions are good please don't let me be misunderstood...!"_


Thanks Gerslay. That sounds a lot like government almost everywhere and the failure of many to accept personal responsibility.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm glad those who served with him are speaking out. They have been said to be "swift boating" the deserter; essentially lying. Good for them for telling the truth that the Admin is once again (with another assist of Susan Rice) lying and fostering a cover up. The more info that comes out, the more it seems the deserter is also a traitor. Of course, Obama, knew this, so he makes a good scape goat.
> 
> I had a thought last night; sickening really. I'm certain Obama knows the deserter's story and has read his record from years ago re deserting prior to him being freed recently. What if Obama exchanged him for letting go the known top five terrorist leaders in Gitmo go BECAUSE Obama knows the deserter will face a military tribunal and be found guilty. Obama looks like he finally is supporting the military, but meanwhile, the idiot goes to Levenworth while the terrorist top five leaders go free. The Americans see justice served by a deserter, and the world sees five top terrorists freed and Obama as a peace maker.
> 
> Obama gets attention off himself and the recent VA Scandal, Americans fight about Obama breaking the law and the stupidity of the exchange. Meanwhile, Gitmo is rid of its top guests and Obama has assisted those he has sympathies. Meanwhile, Obama will next be granting amnesty to 10-20 million of illegal aliens, why Congress is trying to keep the Constitution upheld and the laws of the country enforced because Obama refuses to do so.


I think you might have something there, KPG. They are capable of weaving such a convoluted path of deceit that unsuspecting, trusting Americans would never believe possible or found it impossible to follow to the correct conclusion. What galls me is the silence coming from the House Rep. leaders on the unconstitutionality of these acts!
Can't wait till November.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> 'Pen-blwydd hapus!' How do you pronounce that?
> Happy 50th Wendy! and many, many more! :thumbup: :-D


Diolch yn fawr (Thanks a lot) Jokim
Its pronounced Pen Blewith hapus

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> KPG, you minx! :XD:


'Minx', now there's an apropos appellation for KPG! May I call you that, KPG?


----------



## gjz

Happy Birthday, Wendy!


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK, Is there any news about the man who shot the three mounties?


----------



## theyarnlady

WE Bee you don't look a day over 25. How do you do it?


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> The Prime Minister is the head of the federal government. Each state in Australia has a Premier, the head of the state government. Our political system is called the Westminster system - formed by the Brits.


Canada follows the same system. It can get very interesting (either good or bad) with a minority govt where the party with the most seats forms the govt but they don't have an absolute majority in the House. I think it's even worse when 1 person holds the balance as in your case Womby.

Smaller parties here are always pushing for proportional representation which would almost always ensure that we have minority govt. I'm completely opposed to that because it gives much more power and influence to fringe and splinter parties. It also means that constituents don't have direct input into selecting their representative.


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> Would it be possible to construct or convert to another craft room?


I just annexed the boys' rooms when they moved out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know - so disgusting. Yet, Obama doesn't care that it backfired. All he cares is that he took what he wanted/got his way/and Americans be damned.
> 
> I'm telling you - he will grant amnesty next to millions of illegal aliens. He knows no one in Congress will stop his rampage. Obama is all about the votes for the Dem party.
> 
> I bet Obama wants to rule the UN as King.


Maybe he is the antichrist? One world order.


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> Liver is lovely in pate.


and fried with onions, garlic and peppers!


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> Far better than the alternative I should think!


Lol! You're closer to the mark than you think. I working in a long term care facility.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, friends, family awake, gotta get the gang fed.
> 
> Later ...


Good luck with your sale. The big challenge for me would be not buying all the other wonderful, tempting items available for sale and coming home with almost as much as I left with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, God, help us. Stuffed heads, knitting and singing around the campfire, and stuffing smore's (spell check won't let me type that word-it wants to type smokes), to songs we make up.
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> I'll send out the distress signal NOW.


So does that mean I get to sing? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You're correcto mondo! We'll talk about fun and good things, like fabric, fiber and color.
> 
> Oh, and for the sake of others; cream cheese.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> Morning giz, order is it in love the color your right do not see it any more. Hat will you be felting it.


Good morning all! The sun is shining, birds singing, and there is a light breeze. It's almost chilly.

No, not gonna felt it Yarnie. It is a knitted hat called Gnome Home by Tabetha Hendrick. Bailey saw a booklet and grabbed it and asked me to make it for her. Of course, I can't say no!

Had a pretty spectacular storm around midnight. Gonna spend a portion of the day cleaning up hail damage. Luckily, I brought my potted plants inside so those are all well. More storms planned for today.

Never a dull moment around here! 
Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Liver is lovely in pate.


Yes. I had a good duck liver pate once. In NYC. But only once.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> I love liver and onions...good thing hubby does too!
> 
> But my daughters both h-h-h-h-hate it...last time I tried to get them to eat it they vomited it on their plates.
> 
> That's a clue!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


They really did that?


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> Good morning all! The sun is shining, birds singing, and there is a light breeze. It's almost chilly.
> 
> No, not gonna felt it Yarnie. It is a knitted hat called Gnome Home by Tabetha Hendrick. Bailey saw a booklet and grabbed it and asked me to make it for her. Of course, I can't say no!
> 
> Had a pretty spectacular storm around midnight. Gonna spend a portion of the day cleaning up hail damage. Luckily, I brought my potted plants inside so those are all well. More storms planned for today.
> 
> Never a dull moment around here!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


have to have a look at the hat on internet. Sure hope storms past you by. You and CB are sure getting the storms of late.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Obama is more interested in his image then in this country.
> 
> He can not bow down low enough to the Abrab countries nor the Islam religion in case anyone has not notice.
> 
> He does not co toe to any one in this country, he rules like the king he thinks he is.


Plus he has his adoring worshipers telling him how perfect he is. He is as high as a kite in his mind . :shock: :roll: :|


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> When I was 15, I went on a school trip to Normandy as part of my French studies course. We travelled by bus to Southampton and took a ferry to Le Havre. We spent some time at a museum to see the Bayeux Tapestry. It was an amazing place to be at.
> But what really made the trip worthwhile for me was visiting the beaches at Normandy and being at the same place where history was made. Even as a teen it made me feel so incredibly proud to be in such a magnificent place. And to share a Birthday on the same day that so many brave patriots will also remember is awe inspiring.


Yes, Normandy beaches were very moving.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wendy!!!♥♥♥


Happy Birthday, WENDY!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> So does that mean I get to sing? :XD:


AS load and lushies as you want to.

I wasn't invited so assume they do not want a voice that sings like angels. Well almost, o.k. so what if I can't carry a tune. I can hum


----------



## theyarnlady

I scream 

You scream

We all scream cream cheese


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Now I shall say Good Morning to my favorites:
> 
> good morning sun, grass, weeds flowers, birds, trees of green,
> 
> good morning Sheldon, John Boy, craft room, stash, ect. and most of all good morning cup of Coffee which is going up in price.
> 
> But most of all Good morning God, Good morning Jesus Good morning Holy Spirit.
> 
> Thank you for protecting me, loving me, forgiving me,helping me through this life, and the blessing and Grace you have given me.
> 
> Also for the ladies on DP&P's even if I am chop Liver.


 :thumbup: You always say the right thing Yarnie - because you are ALWAYS RIGHT!


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> have to have a look at the hat on internet. Sure hope storms past you by. You and CB are sure getting the storms of late.


Heres a link to a pic of the hat. http://tabethahedrick.com/2014/04/woodland-caps-giveaway/

Spring time in the Rockies is always like this! Sounds like CB's are a little worse than these have been!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> Too late. My feelings are already hurt.


I love you Thumper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Now I shall say Good Morning to my favorites:
> 
> good morning sun, grass, weeds flowers, birds, trees of green,
> 
> good morning Sheldon, John Boy, craft room, stash, ect. and most of all good morning cup of Coffee which is going up in price.
> 
> But most of all Good morning God, Good morning Jesus Good morning Holy Spirit.
> 
> Thank you for protecting me, loving me, forgiving me,helping me through this life, and the blessing and Grace you have given me.
> 
> Also for the ladies on DP&P's even if I am chop Liver.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB, Jokim, WCK, Wendy
> A good morning to you all.
> 
> Going to be a beautiful day here. Hope it will be for all of you.


It's another beautiful day here. This week has been perfect with sunshine, temps in mid 70's and a little breeze. Hope you have a great day too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Jesus is my all-time favorite too! I love every single thing about Him. Amen!


Me too! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> 'Pen-blwydd hapus!' How do you pronounce that?
> Happy 50th Wendy! and many, many more! :thumbup: :-D


I don't think there are phonetics for all those consonants! Maybe Wendy will give us an intro to Welsh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So have you started building the ark yet?


Not yet. The rain soaks in the ground . But crazy it doesn't go in my flower posts. Still having to water them. I can't stand the humidity. We have to go back to eye dr for the last time. I hope we don't get caught in the storm they are predicting for today.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I scream
> 
> You scream
> 
> We all scream cream cheese


Yaaaay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Good luck with your sale. The big challenge for me would be not buying all the other wonderful, tempting items available for sale and coming home with almost as much as I left with.


Yes me too. When we did craft shows I would buy a lot . When we worked for stores I would try things for our work.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, Is there any news about the man who shot the three mounties?


They finally caught him very early this morning (just after midnight). It seems he hated police and targeted them. Seems he fancied himself a commando and believes in no law or authority.

One of the murdered Mounties was a young husband with a 2 year old and a new baby due in Sept. They haven't said much about the other 2 yet. One of the wounded Mounties has been released from the hospital and the other is recovering ok.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not yet. The rain soaks in the ground . But crazy it doesn't go in my flower posts. Still having to water them. I can't stand the humidity. We have to go back to eye dr for the last time. I hope we don't get caught in the storm they are predicting for today.


Hope it doesn't storm either .

Thumper had fun telling me how I complain about wainter now about spring. That is the reason like you said humidity. Want spring like it should be not humid. Just warm days and nights with out sweating up a storm.


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> Heres a link to a pic of the hat. http://tabethahedrick.com/2014/04/woodland-caps-giveaway/
> 
> Spring time in the Rockies is always like this! Sounds like CB's are a little worse than these have been!


Very cute designs gjz, no surprise that Bailey would like the gnome hat. Hope you post a pic when you're done.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> They finally caught him very early this morning (just after midnight). It seems he hated police and targeted them. Seems he fancied himself a commando and believes in no law or authority.
> 
> One of the murdered Mounties was a young husband with a 2 year old and a new baby due in Sept. They haven't said much about the other 2 yet. One of the wounded Mounties has been released from the hospital and the other is recovering ok.


That is sad what a waste of life to have to go out and murder .

Poor wife what a lost and baby due and two year old.

Everyone is complaining about gun control. Yet I do wonder with all the violence shown on tv and movies and games. With the news reporting every time these people go on on rampage > If as these people are not mental stable to begin with. That they see this as way in their minds to become famous as they do have mental problems.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Heres a link to a pic of the hat. http://tabethahedrick.com/2014/04/woodland-caps-giveaway/
> 
> Spring time in the Rockies is always like this! Sounds like CB's are a little worse than these have been!


Sooo cute!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not yet. The rain soaks in the ground . But crazy it doesn't go in my flower posts. Still having to water them. I can't stand the humidity. We have to go back to eye dr for the last time. I hope we don't get caught in the storm they are predicting for today.


Hope you have safe travels and good results at the eye doc. Did DH see a big improvement in his first eye?


----------



## gjz

theyarnlady said:


> That is sad what a waste of life to have to go out and murder .
> 
> Poor wife what a lost and baby due and two year old.
> 
> Everyone is complaining about gun control. Yet I do wonder with all the violence shown on tv and movies and games. With the news reporting every time these people go on on rampage > If as these people are not mental stable to begin with. That they see this as way in their minds to become famous as they do have mental problems.


I, too, wonder about movies and the affect on people. But I also wonder about the use of electronics. Kids these days don't have to talk to anyone anymore. Kids don't have to call over to their friends' house and worry about talking to parents. Those commercials that talk about not being able to get their kids to the dinner table because of electronics really bug me. (Unless they bring home KFC). I think some people are lonely-- no one talks face to face anymore. You see families all the time sitting together playing with their phone and not talking. It worries me.


----------



## gjz

CB! I hope you miss the storms!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have safe travels and good results at the eye doc. Did DH see a big improvement in his first eye?


Yes he can see out of both eyes far away but has to wear reading glasses. This is his last check up.


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> Very cute designs gjz, no surprise that Bailey would like the gnome hat. Hope you post a pic when you're done.


I will post a picture. She wants me to make every single hat in the booklet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I see my Easter lily has bloomed. Must have bloomed somewhere else on Easter when they gave it that name.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love you Thumper.


Ah thumper ya know we love ya, as much as cream cheese actual more than cream cheese. :shock: ;-)


----------



## Jokim

thumper5316 said:


> I would also like to reduce my stash. However, the minute I start going through it all I remember why I bought it and can't bear parting with it.


Me too, Thumpy! Wish there were more hours in the day, so I could knit longer.
BTW- did I ever thank you for the choc. cake recipe? Made it 3 weeks ago. It was delicious, like eating a candy bar!


----------



## SQM

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Child Wendy,
> 
> Happy 50th and many more b'days loaded with good health and happiness but no liver for at least another decade.


----------



## theyarnlady

gjz said:


> I will post a picture. She wants me to make every single hat in the booklet!


Love them thanks for the link. Bet for sure you will make them all.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That is sad what a waste of life to have to go out and murder .
> 
> Poor wife what a lost and baby due and two year old.
> 
> Everyone is complaining about gun control. Yet I do wonder with all the violence shown on tv and movies and games. With the news reporting every time these people go on on rampage > If as these people are not mental stable to begin with. That they see this as way in their minds to become famous as they do have mental problems.


People who are mentally ill, deranged or just evil will find a way to wreck havoc. A few months ago a young fellow in Calgary stabbed 5 people to death and there have been bombings, contamination, etc. That being said though - I don't understand why fully automatic assault weapons are legally sold to the general public.

I believe that literal "evil" exists and that those who think it isn't a real force are making it easier for evil to grow.


----------



## thumper5316

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thumper ya know we love ya, as much as cream cheese actual more than cream cheese. :shock: ;-)


How cheesy!


----------



## thumper5316

Jokim said:


> Me too, Thumpy! Wish there were more hours in the day, so I could knit longer.
> BTW- did I ever thank you for the choc. cake recipe? Made it 3 weeks ago. It was delicious, like eating a candy bar!


Glad you liked it! It's been a favorite of ours for years.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> People who are mentally ill, deranged or just evil will find a way to wreck havoc. A few months ago a young fellow in Calgary stabbed 5 people to death and there have been bombings, contamination, etc. That being said though - I don't understand why fully automatic assault weapons are legally sold to the general public.
> 
> I believe that literal "evil" exists and that those who think it isn't a real force are making it easier for evil to grow.


I agree about assault weapons, no one needs them no purpose for them at all.


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> I, too, wonder about movies and the affect on people. But I also wonder about the use of electronics. Kids these days don't have to talk to anyone anymore. Kids don't have to call over to their friends' house and worry about talking to parents. Those commercials that talk about not being able to get their kids to the dinner table because of electronics really bug me. (Unless they bring home KFC). I think some people are lonely-- no one talks face to face anymore. You see families all the time sitting together playing with their phone and not talking. It worries me.


I agree with you gjz. It's much easier for heavy duty "gamers" to be out of touch with reality. Healthy kids need to have a lot of human interaction and be taught morality, values and accountability.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> When I was 15, I went on a school trip to Normandy as part of my French studies course. We travelled by bus to Southampton and took a ferry to Le Havre. We spent some time at a museum to see the Bayeux Tapestry. It was an amazing place to be at.
> But what really made the trip worthwhile for me was visiting the beaches at Normandy and being at the same place where history was made. Even as a teen it made me feel so incredibly proud to be in such a magnificent place. And to share a Birthday on the same day that so many brave patriots will also remember is awe inspiring.


Must've been quite a trip for you, Wendy. Love visiting historical places. Find them very moving.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB, Jokim, WCK, Wendy
> A good morning to you all.
> 
> Going to be a beautiful day here. Hope it will be for all of you.


Good Morning, Yarnie! It's a beautiful day that God has made and I'm rejoicing in it! 
Roses are beginning to show color. Maybe by next week, I'll have blooms and will post pics.
Everything is coming in late this spring in the part of the country.


----------



## thumper5316

theyarnlady said:


> I agree about assault weapons, no one needs them no purpose for them at all.


Fully automatic weapons are _not, I repeat, *NOT*_ sold to the public. It is illegal to even posess them much less sell them.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had heard that every gift is in the archives storage. Don't really know.


Yeah, this is what I've read also.....


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had heard that every gift is in the archives storage. Don't really know.


Yeah, this is what I've read also....


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Just like it sounds
> 
> Pen-blwydd hapus silly. :roll: ;-)


 :XD:    :thumbup: 
Yarnie, you don't skip a beat! Still carrying that witty streak from yesterday!


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Diolch yn fawr (Thanks a lot) Jokim
> Its pronounced Pen Blewith hapus
> 
> :thumbup:


I would love to see the Welsh language grammar, spelling and pronunciation rules. At first glance, the language appears mindboggling! ;-)


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, Is there any news about the man who shot the three mounties?


I think they've arrested him.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe he is the antichrist? One world order.


...Hmmm......?


----------



## Jokim

Gotta run! Chat later. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Georgiegirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know the words, I'm not _that_ old you know.


I was just thinking - you've gotta be old like me to know the words to "Ain't we got fun" ------Hey, I got it!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Wombatnomore said:


> Did you like Sydney?
> 
> I live in Melbourne but have travelled to Sydney many, many times and I love visiting but would not like to live there. It feels really fast and erratic, especially when you drive in the city and across the bridge!
> 
> I also find Sydney's weather quite humid, even when it's cool. But having said that, it really is a very beautiful city.


I've spent a total of 4 months in OZ. So you know I love it. To me Sydney was much like New York City. Very cosmopolitan - upbeat. Didn't mind driving there - but Brisbane was another story! Hated driving there - thought we'd never get out & back onto the main highway. A taxi driver came to our rescue & led us out & to the highway. Brisbane is the only city/town ni OZ I have no desire to ever return to. Other than that - love 'em all!


----------



## Knit crazy

gjz said:


> I don't shop much at Walmart...have you ever ordered from them online? There is some yarn I want and it seems that they are the only ones who carry it. Would you suggest I order?


I did recently because I wanted some Bernat Jaquards yarn (being discontinued), and they had some. It was as fast as ordering from Joann's but I don't think they charged shipping because they sent it to my local store and sent me an email when it was there. I'd do it again.

Does anyone know why Bernat is discontinuing such a popular yarn? I can't figure it out. I have some baby gifts to make this summer. For Austen, my new grandson, but also for a friend's family, which is exploding this year. One daughter had her baby early. Another daughter and a DIL are due within a week of each other in September. My nephew's wife is due in early July, too. She's having a boy.

My friend had triplet girls and two boys. The baby of one daughter was due in July, like my niece, but the little girl was born early on Mother's Day. They are waiting for the baby to be released from the hospital (any day now).


----------



## lovethelake

Knit crazy said:


> I did recently because I wanted some Bernat Jaquards yarn (being discontinued), and they had some. It was as fast as ordering from Joann's but I don't think they charged shipping because they sent it to my local store and sent me an email when it was there. I'd do it again.
> 
> Does anyone know why Bernat is discontinuing such a popular yarn? I can't figure it out. I have some baby gifts to make this summer. For Austen, my new grandson, but also for a friend's family, which is exploding this year. One daughter had her baby early. Another daughter and a DIL are due within a week of each other in September. My nephew's wife is due in early July, too. She's having a boy.
> 
> My friend had triplet girls and two boys. The baby of one daughter was due in July, like my niece, but the little girl was born early on Mother's Day. They are waiting for the baby to be released from the hospital (any day now).


They probably discontinued it because people liked it :mrgreen: It really does not make sense, unless they have something better on the way.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Gerslay said:


> I love liver and onions...good thing hubby does too!
> 
> But my daughters both h-h-h-h-hate it...last time I tried to get them to eat it they vomited it on their plates.
> 
> That's a clue!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


When my DD was little I served liver & onions - she liked it - asked what it was? I told her Swedish Chicken - that was good enough. Now that she's grown we surely get a BIG laugh out of it. Hum? Wonder what tricks she pulls on her kids?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD:
> 
> My family loved 'lambs fry' which is fried liver. I hated it because of the texture. Like kidneys. I swear you can smell the urine in a steak and kidney pie!


OMG I must put the thought of urine in the liver/kidney completely out of my mind...yuch!


----------



## Georgiegirl

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell y'all I met Reagan when I was 8 - got his autograph. He let my 13 yr old brothe make a home movie of him. A wonderful, friendly, not eaten up with importance man - surely wishI had that 8 mm home movie now. It'd be a treasure for sure.


----------



## Knit crazy

Wombatnomore said:


> Scary yes and all too often the case. I was always in the sun on the beach as a child and through my teens and thankfully stopped (for no particular reason) when I got married. I have some sun damage but nothing compared to some women and men you see around the place!
> 
> Australia has an extremely high incidence of skin cancer - 1 in 3 people will be diagnosed in their lifetime. And with all of the educational media which has been aired for 40 plus years, you still see so many young people baking away on our beaches.
> 
> Melbourne is situated on Port Phillip Bay and is surrounded with some lovely beaches. There is a suburb called Beaumaris right on the beach and many female residents spend most of their time at the beach sunbathing. They're known as 'leatherbacks' because of their very darkened and leathery skin. Eeww!


I wonder if the skin cancer is due to the angle of the sun of could it be the elevation? I know that we were told that people living in Lake Tahoe, CA have 11 X the risk of normal sun exposure. That risk is due to elevation. Also, so many Australians are of English and Irish descent - fair skinned and burn easily (I have that problem too).


----------



## Georgiegirl

Wombatnomore said:


> Absolutely! I've been 39 and a 1/2 since 1997 and it's just fabulous!


I've got ya' beat by a country mile...now listen up y'all.....if I've told ya' once, I've told ya' a million times - I'm the world's oldest living teenager!


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> Attention all you K-Mart shoppers!
> There's a lost child at the service counter. She's a bratty little thing with a bad temper and bad breath. Will her parents please come and claim her? PLEASE!


No chance of that. They left her on purpose and are probably half way across the country by now.


----------



## SQM

Georgiegirl said:


> I've got ya' beat by a country mile...now listen up y'all.....if I've told ya' once, I've told ya' a million times - I'm the world's oldest living teenager!


At least since Dick Clark died. Glad you fill the void.


----------



## Georgiegirl

thumper5316 said:


> Today is 'casual day' at work and we can wear jeans. So, I put on my jeans forgetting that I wore them the other night when I helped take care of the twins. I'm going to smell like spit-up for the rest of the day. Ugh!


I fondly remember when my DD was a newborn - just holding her, her aroma would seep into my clothes -- & when I'd go to work I could smell her all day - made not being with her all day much easier to live with.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I was visiting one of my neighbor's theyhave a new puppy a Borzoi.Beautiful white furry bundle.
> 
> It's so cute and puppies you do know are so sweet with their puppy breath.
> They haven't named him yet. Can't wait to see what they do name him.


I always thought Gilbert would be a good dog's name.


----------



## Knit crazy

gjz said:


> I, too, wonder about movies and the affect on people. But I also wonder about the use of electronics. Kids these days don't have to talk to anyone anymore. Kids don't have to call over to their friends' house and worry about talking to parents. Those commercials that talk about not being able to get their kids to the dinner table because of electronics really bug me. (Unless they bring home KFC). I think some people are lonely-- no one talks face to face anymore. You see families all the time sitting together playing with their phone and not talking. It worries me.


Me too, but I think it is multiple things. It began in the '60's when the care for mental illness changed from institutionalization to new meds. They work only if the patient takes them. Most of these killers are mentally ill.

The causes for the mental illness are multiple - genetic, pharmaceutical, familial, and technological changes in people. It isn't that there haven't always been people unable to handle stress and societal changes. But, in the past, the crazies became socially estranged, isolated and no support system was there to keep them from dying early. Those who were institutionalized didn't impact society like today, and they often died early too. The drug back then was alcohol, but now we have cocaine, heroin, marijuana, etc., all of which make changes in the brains of already impaired people. The impaired people today have children, and the cycle continues with increasingly impaired generations. The moral collapse and promotion of a drug culture are not a help.

The flooding if our borders legally and illegally is also changing our culture. I have sympathy for people seeking a better life, but today's immigrants have often been traumatized, part of a drug culture, and are lacking skills to survive in a more technically advanced society. So, they move to crime due to need or frustration leading to breaking of spirits.

Things are getting worse. Psychologists know it, but when you have a president advocating open borders and drug availability, you can expect more of this.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he can see out of both eyes far away but has to wear reading glasses. This is his last check up.


What did he have done? Cataract removal?


----------



## Georgiegirl

OK, here's my D-Day email. MY DH & I were at Normandiy D-Day, June 6, 2012. Found the grave of a soldier who died on my DH's birthday. Since then we've researched his life & hopefully will write our next book about our Hugh. Here's the 2nd poem DH wrote in Hugh's (& all the other of our heros) memory - I posted his 1st poem a while back here on our KP.

"WHEN DESTINY CALLED"

Silent crosses, distant shores
The sound of cannon across the beaches and
Hills of Normandy they will hear no more.

The haunting notes of taps as evening shadows fall
Is a solemn reminder for those who answered the call
That so many lives were given
So the bells of freedom could ring across the
Continents of the world
To let the people sing.

Many years have come and gone since that fateful day
When so many young men gave their lives for the noble cause
Thousands of those gallant men have now passed away
That crosed the Channel and spilled their blood
On the sandy beaches and in the hedgerows of Normandy on
That hallowed day.

The living ones are now old, stooped and gray and
Soon they will pass away to become a faded memory on
The dusty pages of history so neatly tucked away
As grateful Americans, we should bow our heads in
Silence and thank them for the sacrifices they made on that
Horrific day.

On a distant hill, a foggy shore
The soldiers that died June 6, 1944
Gave their lives and much, much more
So a world would be free from tyranny forevermore

The young faces, white crosses standing sentry on the shore
Are a sacred reminder that each generation must protect freedom
As they did before
So the bells of liberty can be heard around the world
Forevermore.

Written October 5, 2009, 3:19 a.m.
All krights reserved

Georgiegirl


----------



## thumper5316

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, but I think it is multiple things. It began in the '60's when the care for mental illness changed from institutionalization to new meds. They work only if the patient takes them. Most of these killers are mentally ill.
> 
> The causes for the mental illness are multiple - genetic, pharmaceutical, familial, and technological changes in people. It isn't that there haven't always been people unable to handle stress and societal changes. But, in the past, the crazies became socially estranged, isolated and no support system was there to keep them from dying early. Those who were institutionalized didn't impact society like today, and they often died early too. The drug back then was alcohol, but now we have cocaine, heroin, marijuana, etc., all of which make changes in the brains of already impaired people. The impaired people today have children, and the cycle continues with increasingly impaired generations. The moral collapse and promotion of a drug culture are not a help.
> 
> The flooding if our borders legally and illegally is also changing our culture. I have sympathy for people seeking a better life, but today's immigrants have often been traumatized, part of a drug culture, and are lacking skills to survive in a more technically advanced society. So, they move to crime due to need or frustration leading to breaking of spirits.
> 
> Things are getting worse. Psychologists know it, but when you have a president advocating open borders and drug availability, you can expect more of this.


The biggest danger with illegals is that they don't go through the health screening that those entering legally go through. We then end up with tuberculosis, typhus, polio, and other diseases that we in the US had all but eradicated.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I sas this on the news a few minutes ago - a couple driving in their truck near Edmonton got hit by lightening which set the truck on fire. The truck's electrical system shut down and they couldn't get the doors unlocked. Fortunately a Mountie was right behind them and got them out. I hadn't really thought about it before, but the doors won't unlock manually if the vehicle's electrical system is fried.
> 
> http://video.theloop.ca/news/watch/-/3608288580001#.U5E0eygUr3U


I have a tool, which is kept in the glove box, that will break/shatter a window or cut your seatbelt if needed. I would recommend one for every vehicle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> No chance of that. They left her on purpose and are probably half way across the country by now.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> I always thought Gilbert would be a good dog's name.


That's a funny name. Although probably good when calling out for him/her. G I L B E R T!!!!!

I like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> I have a tool, which is kept in the glove box, that will break/shatter a window or cut your seatbelt if needed. I would recommend one for every vehicle.


Good idea - what is it called and where can I buy one? I've often thought about being in a car sinking under water and what steps to take in what order.


----------



## soloweygirl

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 9.24 pm here LL, dark and cold! I'm well thank you. Yes, I really enjoy hanging out washing on a beautiful sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Especially in the late winter/early spring when that first blush of blossom appears and there's that gorgeous fragrance in the air. That combined with the washing powder fragrance - heaven.
> 
> Am I strange?


Probably, but not for that reason.


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! Yet, I have soooooo much in my craft studio.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE you coming to visit and help. We'd have a blast.
> 
> Too much of everything. The problem is I could only "rent" one six foot table. When I do craft fairs, I fill at least three such tables. This sale takes place in conjunction with a quilt shop and, we can sell only fabric, sewing notions, patterns and books; no finished items.
> 
> The shop's customers will attend and it is supposedly a well advertised event with a bus load of 35 women coming from elsewhere to shop. I've been told last year's first annual sale had people waiting in line to shop.
> 
> Hopefully, it is profitable for everyone, me included. I'm pricing low because I don't want the money, I want the space back!


Good luck with the sale. It sounds like a f un afternoon.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> Good morning Denim and Pearl friends.
> Happy D Day Remembrance to you all. It always makes me so incredibly proud to share a Birthday on such a remarkable patriotic day.
> Every D Day morning, I always watch this with immense pride and sorrow that hes not here with us anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to our WendyBee. I hope this day is as fun as you want it to be.


----------



## Georgiegirl

soloweygirl said:


> I have a tool, which is kept in the glove box, that will break/shatter a window or cut your seatbelt if needed. I would recommend one for every vehicle.


Reminds me of the time my DH gave our DD's then boyfriend a little metal box w/a magnet attached to the back. You could enclose your car key in it - then stick the magnetized box under your car somewhere & if you got locked out of your car you could get the key & unlock the car door. A few months later he told DH he got locked out of his car - DH told him it was good he had the extra key in the box - the boyfriend kind-of looked at my DH & said "No, I couldn't unlock the door 'cause I left the box in my glove compartment 'cause I didn't want to lose it!"
So---don't leave the little thingy that breaks your windshield in your car trunk.


----------



## gjz

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD was little I served liver & onions - she liked it - asked what it was? I told her Swedish Chicken - that was good enough. Now that she's grown we surely get a BIG laugh out of it. Hum? Wonder what tricks she pulls on her kids?


Funny! My youngest son thought everything was chicken...fish, ham, pork chops, everything. He would ask if it was chicken so we said yes. His older brother just informed me a few months ago how he was so confused about what we were eating...he knew what it was but didn't know why we're said everything was chicken! We had a good laugh!

We are now in a tornado/thunderstorm watch until 8 tonight. Currently in a tornado warning. Kept my plants inside! They are planning on ping-pong sized hail and winds up to 60 miles per hour. I am so glad I am done with my errands!

CB--did you avoid the storm?


----------



## gjz

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG I must put the thought of urine in the liver/kidney completely out of my mind...yuch!


Me, too! Wombatnomore, you talked about the texture...I think the idea of the smell is possibly worse!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> I did recently because I wanted some Bernat Jaquards yarn (being discontinued), and they had some. It was as fast as ordering from Joann's but I don't think they charged shipping because they sent it to my local store and sent me an email when it was there. I'd do it again.
> 
> Does anyone know why Bernat is discontinuing such a popular yarn? I can't figure it out. I have some baby gifts to make this summer. For Austen, my new grandson, but also for a friend's family, which is exploding this year. One daughter had her baby early. Another daughter and a DIL are due within a week of each other in September. My nephew's wife is due in early July, too. She's having a boy.
> 
> My friend had triplet girls and two boys. The baby of one daughter was due in July, like my niece, but the little girl was born early on Mother's Day. They are waiting for the baby to be released from the hospital (any day now).


How is Austen doing? When will you get to see him again? Lots of babies being born .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> What did he have done? Cataract removal?


Yes both eyes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Funny! My youngest son thought everything was chicken...fish, ham, pork chops, everything. He would ask if it was chicken so we said yes. His older brother just informed me a few months ago how he was so confused about what we were eating...he knew what it was but didn't know why we're said everything was chicken! We had a good laugh!
> 
> We are now in a tornado/thunderstorm watch until 8 tonight. Currently in a tornado warning. Kept my plants inside! They are planning on ping-pong sized hail and winds up to 60 miles per hour. I am so glad I am done with my errands!
> 
> CB--did you avoid the storm?


So far I have. Wind blew but no storm yet. Hope you have no damage. That is big enough to hurt anything ping pong size. yikes!


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> I have a tool, which is kept in the glove box, that will break/shatter a window or cut your seatbelt if needed. I would recommend one for every vehicle.


What kind of tool? I want to get one. What is it called?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Lukelucy said:


> What kind of tool? I want to get one. What is it called?


You could probably go to any auto supply store & tell them you want 1 of those thingies that'll cut seatbelt or break a window in case of an accident----I just got mine out of my car & there are no identifying marks on it as to the manufacturer-----other than "Made in China" --- that figures, doesn't it?


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is Austen doing? When will you get to see him again? Lots of babies being born .


Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


Austen is a doll!!!! Love the hair, he could be mine.That is a long time to be able to see him again. Maybe skype later on. He was a big baby so he hasn't gained too much for a 2 month old.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> Good luck with the sale. It sounds like a f un afternoon.


Thanks - it is six hours of selling; we'll see how well I do. I'm not a quilter, so I'll probably have less of what quilters would want. However, if the shoppers are sewers, I may do better than other vendors as they don't offer me any competition. Maybe?

I don't know, but still plan to have fun trying.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


What a sweetheart! Big boy is right - he already looks big! :-D


----------



## thumper5316

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


14 pounds! OMG!!

He's beautiful, I might add.


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one ( Hoosier)but my dh and ds made mine. I bought the hardware for it. Mine has everything a real hoosier has but the enamel counter top. Real oak. It is my favorite piece of furniture. I always wanted a real one but love my reproduction. I have many bread boxes. cookie cutters, enamel everythingmason jars., ice cream scoops. spoons, potato masher wooden churn., pie pans, cake pans. Lots of iron muffin pans but they are mostly new. I have so much that I had to move it to my dining room. It is another one of my weakness. I have a small space on the wall that I can put something else. Has to be special and something I don't have. The only thing I want that I have never bought is a glass butter churn. My favorite enamel ware is cobalt blue. I have white, light blue, dark blue, turquoise, gray ,speckle and swirled. I have a pitcher that is marked Navy on it. I have enamel bath tubs. You got me going. Have a lot more but will stop with that.


What is a Hoosier? Take a picture please. My furniture is "Early Halloween" so guess everything is a collectible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jane here is what a hoosier is.
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=hoosier+cabinets&v_t=customfirefoxright-ff
Here is a pic of mine . The bottom half
.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76992-1.html


----------



## Janeway

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


Oh, he is so cute but my legs hurt just looking at how he is positioned!


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> It is a huge crock that was salt glazed in a kiln people would use to make sour krut ect. in, it was made in Red Wing, Minn.
> 
> I have a really old antique I wish I could have you see, it is 60 plus years and well woren. I know Joey but to me it is antique.
> 
> It's my husband. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yarnie, I too have one of those antiques!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy

Georgiegirl said:


> You could probably go to any auto supply store & tell them you want 1 of those thingies that'll cut seatbelt or break a window in case of an accident----I just got mine out of my car & there are no identifying marks on it as to the manufacturer-----other than "Made in China" --- that figures, doesn't it?


Thank you, Georgiegirl. I appreciate your efforts!


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


So cute! You are lucky!


----------



## Janeway

Georgiegirl said:


> Isn't Indiana the Hoosier state?


Yes, I'm a Hoosier!


----------



## WendyBee

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


Austin is such a precious darling. I remember whenever I took my sons to the pediatrician to get their shots as babies, I had to take extra clothes for me because my milk would leak through. 
It was perfectly natural reaction, but I still felt a bit embarrassed.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Wombie....50 is the new 40 so I`ve been told.


Happy birthday Wendy!


----------



## WendyBee

Georgiegirl said:


> Did I tell y'all I met Reagan when I was 8 - got his autograph. He let my 13 yr old brothe make a home movie of him. A wonderful, friendly, not eaten up with importance man - surely wishI had that 8 mm home movie now. It'd be a treasure for sure.


Oh wow that`s just fantastic. I would have loved to have seen that home movie.


----------



## WendyBee

soloweygirl said:


> Happy birthday to our WendyBee. I hope this day is as fun as you want it to be.


Thank you solo.
I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


----------



## WendyBee

Janeway said:


> Happy birthday Wendy!


Bless you Jane. Thank you so much ♥♥


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> No ....... I respect all who earn same.


Ok, Minx hat is your new name so why don't you change it quickly!


----------



## WendyBee

Is it just me, or has popsicle sticks gotten smaller over the years? I rinsed the 2 sticks under the tap I had from my orange popsicle to save as planter labels - and they look a lot smaller than I remembered.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> Is it just me, or has popsicle sticks gotten smaller over the years? I rinsed the 2 sticks under the tap I had from my orange popsicle to save as planter labels - and they look a lot smaller than I remembered.


These are good Popsicles !


----------



## gjz

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


How cute is he! I hope you are going to spend a long time with him at Christmas!!!


----------



## gjz

Janeway said:


> These are good Popsicles !


Those look fabulous! Just gummy bears and sprite?


----------



## gjz

It's a little ironic...after making my first frittata last night, which was delicious, by the way!, I received my Cook's Illustrated magazine in the mail today. Inside is a recipe for a Pasta Frittata with Sausage and Hot Peppers. It looks delicious. I think I will make it in the next day or two. I will let you know.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> I have a tool, which is kept in the glove box, that will break/shatter a window or cut your seatbelt if needed. I would recommend one for every vehicle.


That's a very good idea. I heard about a gadget that is small enough to attach to a key chain that can be put up against the window and at the push of a button will break the glass. The volunteer firefighters have them. DH will look into it.


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


He's a big boy, indeed...and such a good sleeper!


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> Funny! My youngest son thought everything was chicken...fish, ham, pork chops, everything. He would ask if it was chicken so we said yes. His older brother just informed me a few months ago how he was so confused about what we were eating...he knew what it was but didn't know why we're said everything was chicken! We had a good laugh!
> 
> We are now in a tornado/thunderstorm watch until 8 tonight. Currently in a tornado warning. Kept my plants inside! They are planning on ping-pong sized hail and winds up to 60 miles per hour. I am so glad I am done with my errands!
> 
> CB--did you avoid the storm?


I hope the storms passed you by and your safe and sound.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane here is what a hoosier is.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=hoosier+cabinets&v_t=customfirefoxright-ff
> Here is a pic of mine . The bottom half
> .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76992-1.html


I'm loving Mr Rabbit...and your Hoosier!

(Hoosier on first...?) LOL


----------



## Gerslay

gjz said:


> It's a little ironic...after making my first frittata last night, which was delicious, by the way!, I received my Cook's Illustrated magazine in the mail today. Inside is a recipe for a Pasta Frittata with Sausage and Hot Peppers. It looks delicious. I think I will make it in the next day or two. I will let you know.


If it turns out as great as it sounds, please put up the recipe for us!

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


He's a real sweetheart KC! He looks so relaxed sleeping with his arms out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/people-like?sess=r1#r16063446998596191 Smile


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Thank you solo.
> I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
> I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


Oh you poor thing. Hope tomorrow is better and you can celebrate your special day. Hugs! Get some cranberry pills for your kidney infection.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> These are good Popsicles !


Good summer time ideas. Thanks Janie! Love the gummy bears ones . :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Thank you solo.
> I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
> I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


So sorry that you're sick Wendy. Stay warm and let your men pamper you for a change. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> It's a little ironic...after making my first frittata last night, which was delicious, by the way!, I received my Cook's Illustrated magazine in the mail today. Inside is a recipe for a Pasta Frittata with Sausage and Hot Peppers. It looks delicious. I think I will make it in the next day or two. I will let you know.


Sounds great. Let us know how it turns out. Sounds like something we would like.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/people-like?sess=r1#r16063446998596191 Smile


smile for me too


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> The name of Gilbert reminds me of trouble. When my oldest son invited a friend named "Gilbert" to spend the night. Both in 2nd grade. My son and Gilbert cleaned every shelf, they could reach, in his closet and piled it on the floor of the room. that part of the closet was 4 feet wide and six feet tall. I was not a "happy camper." He was not invited back.


No wonder Gilbert has a bad ring to it.


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> Thank you solo.
> I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
> I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


Awww...sorry to hear you have problems at both ends...dealing with one or the other would be enough but both together...that's just not right! Hope you get better real quick!


----------



## gjz

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the storms passed you by and your safe and sound.


All clear. The storm was developing over the house and fully developed about 10 miles to the east. I think the state is all fair weather tonight, thanks for checking in....a beautiful evening thus far. Hikes your evening going?


----------



## gjz

WendyBee said:


> Thank you solo.
> I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
> I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


Oh no! Birthdays are supposed to be filled with fun and merriment! If I lived closer I would be bringing over some of those Popsicles Janeway posted. I hope tomorrow is a better day..


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> It's a little ironic...after making my first frittata last night, which was delicious, by the way!, I received my Cook's Illustrated magazine in the mail today. Inside is a recipe for a Pasta Frittata with Sausage and Hot Peppers. It looks delicious. I think I will make it in the next day or two. I will let you know.


Will you let me know how to make it? How donyou add the pasta?


----------



## gjz

Lukelucy said:


> Will you let me know how to make it? How donyou add the pasta?


I will let you know once I make it. Cooks Illustrated is like a scientific cooking magazine. They do all the hard work and if you follow what they say, it should taste great!

If I don't get to it I will take a pic of the directions and post them here.


----------



## gjz

I thought I would just post it. Can you read it?


----------



## west coast kitty

gjz said:


> All clear. The storm was developing over the house and fully developed about 10 miles to the east. I think the state is all fair weather tonight, thanks for checking in....a beautiful evening thus far. Hikes your evening going?


Good to hear --hope it stays calm. We went out for dinner; I had Greek style kalamari (yummy!). Our weekend forecast sounds wonderful so I might knit on the deck. Have a good night.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Knit crazy said:


> Austen went to the pediatrician on Wednesday. He's two months old, weighs 14 lbs., and is 26 inches long. Doctor says he is in the high 90th percentile fir height and weight , so he'll be a big boy. He got 3 vaccination shots, so he wasn't happy for awhile. I won't see him until Christmas. That's hard, but DD2 sends frequent photos.


Oh my, I just want to grab him off-out of the photo & kiss & love him to pieces. He's a precious, beautiful little baby boy. Love him! Love him! Love him!


----------



## Georgiegirl

WendyBee said:


> Thank you solo.
> I wish I could say I had the best day ever. But I spent most of it in bed sick with not only a sinus infection - but a kidney infection too. I don`t do things by half!
> I didn`t even get to go out for my Birthday meal. Instead I`m eating an orange popsicle hubby bought me to try and get rid of some of the nausea.


Oh bless you...poor baby....I honest & truly am feeling sorry for you...that's the pitts...& on your birthday...a real bummer....


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> No wonder Gilbert has a bad ring to it.


Sheesh! What is it with this GILBERT thing lately?

They were talking over on WOW about Gilbert Gottfried...you know that loud-mouthed comic who is the AFLEC voice? He's one annoying Gilbert, for sure!


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> Good to hear --hope it stays calm. We went out for dinner; I had Greek style kalamari (yummy!). Our weekend forecast sounds wonderful so I might knit on the deck. Have a good night.


So jealous! I love Calamari. It's healthy too! We should have a good day tomorrow too. Today was beautiful. I knitted most of it. Glad you had fun today.


----------



## Knit crazy

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm a Hoosier!


Me too, all my life.


----------



## Knit crazy

Wendy, so sorry to hear you were I'll on your birthday. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Austen is a doll!!!! Love the hair, he could be mine.That is a long time to be able to see him again. Maybe skype later on. He was a big baby so he hasn't gained too much for a 2 month old.


He was 9 lbs., 5 oz. at his first pediatrician visit when I was there. He was 2 weeks at that point. So he has gained 4 lbs., 11 oz. Do you think that's too much in 1 1/2 months? It seems like quite a bit, but I have a hard time remembering what my kids were like at 2 months.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269494-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

